# please critisise my pics and diet/routine



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hi everyone

just thought i'd post up some pics and my training/diet to get some help and advise specific to me from people in the know.

my ultimate goal is to step on stage and not look like i dont belong there.

fist abit about me, i was really fat as a teenager and when i turned 19 i decided to do some thing about it without knowing wat i was doing i put my self on a keto diet (i did not know it at the time) and started cycling on a stationary bike at first i could only do 5 mins a day. then i started weight training but didnt make any progress due to my lack of food i eas too scared of getting fat again, finaly i sorted my diet and started making progress, just before christmas last year i split with my gf and had to have a dna test with my son this destroyed my training and i stopped eating and started drinking my weight dropped to 60kg, i started to sort my self out and bulk last january and recently started to cut abit (finaly i have an abb lol)

my current stats are as follows

age 23

weight 76 kg

not sure about measurments

please excuse my **** posing its my first attempt, and also my terrible tattoos lol

diet is as follows

0700. 6/8 whole eggs 2 slices brown toast

1000. weight gain shake (30g low gi carbs 20g prot)

1200. salad some form of meat (turkey, beef, chicken)

1500. weight gain

1800. meat (turkey, chicken, steak)

2100. weight gain

also 20g whey before training and 40g whey 60g wms after.

training split

1.chest

2.back

3.shoulders

4.bicepts

5.tri's

6.legs

calfs and abs trained every other training day

i train 5 days a week wich means i just run through the above list on training day ie. monday could be chest and then tuesday would be back. so the days are constantly changing if that makes sense?

my rest days are friday and sunday as i travel to and from work on these days.

sorry about the long post and please be as harsh as possible its the only way ill learn

thanks


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry not sure how to resize the pics?


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

lol my main critacism with your pics is that they are too big! :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha cheers mate am shoking at using computers i was dead happy i typed all that text lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thought i best put some up of the front

still not sure how to resize tho


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Here you go - here are the main two - I can do the rest later from home. Looking good by the way!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate much appriciated


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

you look good mate i would say keep doing what you are doing.... except dont get any more tattoos lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate

Definatly no more tattoos don't think I pull them off as well as lee priest LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right ive decided to turn this into a training log mainly because i find reading training logs on here really motivate me so im hoping doing my own will motivate me more, also im hoping people will tell me were am going wrong and help me improve. i will try an update every day or at least every other day thanks for reading.

right food so far today (diet is different to normal because i am at home for two weeks so i tend not to eat enough)

0700. 40g whey 400ml skimmed milk

0900. 250g lean beef mince

1200. 20g whey pre wo

1330. 40g whey 60g wms

1500. 2 chicken breasts

1600. weight gain with 1 tbls peanut butter

just about to go an eat 2 chicken breasts and will have a weight gain shake before bed

trained legs today it was abit of a wierd session because while at home i train in a different gym

hack squat-15x40

12x60

10x80

8x80

6x80

legpress-12x5(not sure of actual weight just the number of plates)

10x8

8x9

6x9

leg extensions-15x20

15x15

15x15

seated ham curls-15x25

15x35

15x35

standing machiene calf raise-10x100

10x120

10x140

10x140

10x120

strength wasnt great today but probibly due to lack of carbs

rest day tomorow so hopfully i will be doing better for chest day on saterday


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

lookin good mate, nice one


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> lookin good mate, nice one


Cheers mate!

feeling really good in the gym and with diet at the mo


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are the rest. Good luck mate!


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Great shape pal. Hard to critique your physique as you have good proportions!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers bogman and fanx for the resize mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dru0111 said:


> Great shape pal. Hard to critique your physique as you have good proportions!


fanx mate! allways though my proportions were terrible LOL


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Everything is in balance and shaped nicely, you just need size and more of it, keep going, keep your quality calories high, train hard and you'll be fine.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Everything is in balance and shaped nicely, you just need size and more of it, keep going, keep your quality calories high, train hard and you'll be fine.


Cheers mate

Defo trying to keep calories as high as possible but also as clean as possible, wen I started bulking in jan I put on loads of bf but now I keep my carbs mod to low and upping protien I seem to be changing my body composition


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

quick update

Today was a none training day so kept carbs as low as possible but felt really tierd all day so I think a high carb day is in order tomorow

Diet today

0700. Large cup coffee (couldn't make food because my son wanted all of my attention an I just can't say no to him now he can say daddy LOL)

0800. 250g lean beef mince

1100. 20g whey 400ml skim milk

1300. 5 whole scrambled eggs

1500. 5 whole boiled eggs (I love egg!)

1700. 20g whey 400ml skim milk 1 tbls peanut butter

Just about to go eat 250g lamb steak with fat cut off

Left to go

5 whole scrambled eggs

Weight gain 1tbls peanut butter 400ml skim milk

My diet isn't as good as normal because am at home an I hate cooking also my son hates me moving without him

Fanx for reading any ideas for my diet please say?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

today was chest and i felt great in the gym diet wasnt the best thismorning my son didnt give me chance to get proper food so did the best i could for breakfast. also decided i wont be putting meal times down while am at home (til the end of next week) but i will consume a meal every 2/3 hours they will just be in a list.

training

incline press

10x40

8x60

6x60

4x70

incline flye

8x20

8x20

8x22.5

8x25

hammer strength press

10x25(each side)

8x30

6x30

4x40

machiene inner chest(not sure what this is called?)

8x25

8x35

8x45

8x35

low cable flye(targeting upper chest)

8x10

8x20

8x25

8x20

diet

400ml skim milk 2whole eggs 50g oats weight gain

20g whey 1whole egg half a banana

trained

40g whey 60g wms

6whole eggs

160g lean beef mince

1 chicken breast

meals left to go are as follows

4whole eggs 1 chicken breast

400ml skim milk weight gain

please fella's if you have any diet tips or recomendations for training etc post up cheers (except less eggs while am at home i live on them lol but this is not the case while am in work its just a holiday treat)


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> right ive decided to turn this into a training log mainly because i find reading training logs on here really motivate me so im hoping doing my own will motivate me more, also im hoping people will tell me were am going wrong and help me improve. i will try an update every day or at least every other day thanks for reading.
> 
> right food so far today (diet is different to normal because i am at home for two weeks so i tend not to eat enough)
> 
> ...


Hi Joey

On your hack squats after your w/up set try to keep your reps the same in every set but increase the poundage each set[if only 10kg each set

The same with l/ext and keep the reps down to 10 with increased weight each set

In all of your body parts keep the reps the same either 8 or 10 but increase the poundage each set

As for your food intake try to take introducing some[glutant free] pasta/rice fresh fruit/veg plus nuts [e.g Almonds are high in protein]

Are you taking any suppliments e.g B6; B12; Vit C; Vit E ect ???

Regards

John


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

Yeah taking luecine not sure if that's spelt right

Usualy cycle creatine

And no explode

Is there a reason behind that rep range not questioning your knowledge just trying to learn

Thanks


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry to answer your question am not taking any other vitamins apart from 10mg b6


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> Yeah taking luecine not sure if that's spelt right
> 
> ...


To gain size and strength; as this will come alot quicker than doing higher reps


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

so do you suggest i stick to the 8/10 rep range for compound and isolation? also do you suggest that rep range for legs as i know people who say higher reps for quads etc?

i got most of my rep ranges from arnolds encyclopedia but to be honest i think i read into training books too much, its obvious that top pro's like arnold have awsome genetics so what works for them dosnt allways work for the rest of us

cheers for your help mate ill rewrite my program and post it up


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> so do you suggest i stick to the 8/10 rep range for compound and isolation? also do you suggest that rep range for legs as i know people who say higher reps for quads etc?
> 
> i got most of my rep ranges from arnolds encyclopedia but to be honest i think i read into training books too much, its obvious that top pro's like arnold have awsome genetics so what works for them dosnt allways work for the rest of us
> 
> cheers for your help mate ill rewrite my program and post it up


if you follow john's link you will see he is one of the top bodybuilders from 'back in the day'..... so he def knows what he is talking about lol

like you say though everyone is different.... it is usually better to keep the reps between 8-12 for all exercises in my experience...... some people do high reps for quads, some do low

i find that doing lower reps is better for my legs.... when reading show reviews you always see people writing such things as 'he has big powerlifters legs' and that is something that comes from doing high weight low rep sets of squats.... although it's always good to mix it up

my leg day (yesterday) was as follows

squats 3x6

leg press 1 x 8 followed immediately by 1 x about 30

then stiff leg deadlift 3x10

leg curls and ham curls with a few lunges at the end


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> if you follow john's link you will see he is one of the top bodybuilders from 'back in the day'..... so he def knows what he is talking about lol
> 
> like you say though everyone is different.... it is usually better to keep the reps between 8-12 for all exercises in my experience...... some people do high reps for quads, some do low
> 
> ...


cheers mate

ill post up my whole routine in abit mate

think i like the sound of the 8 reps

thanks for the input


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

here's my routine with edited reps let me know what you think

day 1 chest:

incline bb press 4x8

bench press 4x8

incline flye 4x8 (i like to vary the incline to hit all areas of the upper chest)

flye 4x8

machiene incline press 4x8

day 2 back:

tbar row 4x8

wide grip pulldown 4x8

bent over row 4x8

close grip cable row 4x8

deadlift 4x8

day 3 delts:

db press 4x8

db lat raise 4x8

military press 4x8

upright row 4x8

reverse pec dec 4x20

day 4 bicep:

ez curl 4x8

seated db curl 4x8

hammer curl 4x8

concentration curl 4x8

day 5 tricep:

incline ez extensions 4x8

close grip bench 4x8

cable pushdowns 4x8

machiene dips 4x8

day 6 quads/hams:

squats 4x8

leg press 4x8

leg extensions 3x8

seated ham curls 3x8

exersises change but i allways sap compound for compound etc hitting the same part of the muscle ie upper chest etc

the reason i have so many exercises is i feel i respond better to it

i train 5 days a week so each body part is hit nearly once a week if that makes sense

calfs and abs are rotated every other training day

thanks for any input


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

today was a rest day so carbs were kept quite low

john thanks for the diet advise i will defo be adding nuts, fruit and veg how ever there wasnt enough penny's in my bank to afford them so they will be added as soon as i can afford it, also do you recomend adding any other vitamins?

diet today started off terrible because i stayed in a "friends" last nite so i didnt get my first meal until about 10 oclock, felt really tired and drained today due to lack of carbs and a late'ish nite last nite.

diet today is as follows

400ml semi skimmed milk 2whole eggs weight gain

2whole eggs weight gain

160g lean beef

1 chicken breast 1 pepper

20g whey 200ml semi skimmed milk

1 chicken breast 1 pepper

left to go is as follows

200g stewed steak (tinned)

weight gain 1whole egg

i understand today there was a lack of whole food but i didnt feel hungry and it was the easyest way to get protien

side note: i have got to stop leaving egg shels in the box so i can tell when am running out i was rather gutted to find only one egg left for later lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

felt great in the gym today, was the first time using 8 reps for most of the exersises my back felt like it was going to explode(thanks for the help john and pompeyman). was meant to train calfs after back but i was too drained so chose to do 3x40 crunches instead calfs will be hit tomorow.

training today went like this:

tbar row

8x40

8x60

8x75

8x70

wide grip pulldowns(hands facing together because the other handle was in use)

8x45

8x60

8x70

8x65

deadlifts (done from knee height in the rack)

8x40

8x80

8x120

8x120

wide grip machiene row

8x45

8x60

8x70

8x65

close grip cable row

8x40

8x50

8x60

8x70

started off pretty low on the first set of each exersise but now i know what weight to handle i will make sure all my working sets are as heavy as i can go with good form

diet today

200g stewed steak

1apple 50g oats weightgain

160g lean beef mince

50g oats half scoop weightgain

40g whey 60g wms

200g lamb steak 1portion green beens

1 tin tuna

i will also have a weight gain shake before bed and probibly another meal inbetween because am pretty hungry not sure what that will be yet tho


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

extra meal is going to be 4whole boiled eggs thanks to my mum buying loads of them

i will also add i tbls peanut butter and 2whole eggs to my pre bed weight gain shake

thanks again mum lol:thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

today was delts and calfs in the gym, i felt awsome and the pump was great. managed to go heavier than i ever have in db press even with the change of reps so i was well happy. also added in 20 mins cardio on the bike thismorning before first meal at very low intensity (120/130 heart rate).

training today went like this

seated db press

8x30

8x32.5

8x35

8x35

db seated lat raise

8x15

8x15

8x15

8x12.5

hammer strength press

8x30

8x35

8x30

8x25

wide grip upright row

8x35

8x40

8x40

8x40

rear lat raise

20x7.5

20x7.5

20x7.5

20x5

standing machiene calf raise

10x100

10x130

10x150

10x150

10x130

seated calf raise

10x40

10x50

10x60

10x50

10x40

diet so far today

4whole eggs large bowl of cheerios with semi skim milk(i know bad choise of carbs but i just couldnt resist)

4whole eggs

300ml semi skim milk weight gain 1whole egg 1 tbls peanutbutter

40gwhey 60g wms

1chicken breast 1 pepper

for the rest of the day i will continue toeat the same sort of foods every 2/3 hours with a weight gain shake before bed

thanks for reading any improvements i can make please let me know


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> felt great in the gym today, was the first time using 8 reps for most of the exersises my back felt like it was going to explode(thanks for the help john and pompeyman). was meant to train calfs after back but i was too drained so chose to do 3x40 crunches instead calfs will be hit tomorow.
> 
> training today went like this:
> 
> ...


Hi Joey

That w/out is spot on, and pleased for you that it seems to have made a differance even at this short stage but give it some months and I'm confedant that this will give you some good gains and in turn a more positive aproach to your training

As with your diet you must add some rice[balsmati] sp!! and also 'glutant free' pasta

e.g Tuna/pasta/tinned tomatos 'salt free' same with the meats in your list

These items will give you more sustained energy throughout your workouts and in turn increase your strength overall

Glad to be of help

Regards

John


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks very much for your help mate ill start to add them in asap!!!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

your lookin spot on there mate.. really good proportions but im sure one more tatoo wouldnt hurt as i say every time my last one heals!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> your lookin spot on there mate.. really good proportions but im sure one more tatoo wouldnt hurt as i say every time my last one heals!!


cheers mate

i keep getting more of them in the hope that one day ill get one i like lol:laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

today was tricep day and I've got to say I felt good in the gym today

Diet still needs work as I can't afford the gluten free pasta and basmati rice, my friend was on a gluten free diet but jacked it in so I asked him to see if he had any of the pasta left but he hasn't got back to me yet! I am not ignoring the advise I have bin given and I do appriciate any help I can get

Training today

Incline bench ez extensions

8x30

8x40

8x45

8x40

Close grip bench ((I felt really drained on the 3rd an 4th set)

8x40

8x60

8x60

8x50

Straight bar push downs

8x25

8x35

8x35

8x35

Single arm db extension

8x10

8x12.5

8x10

8x10

Also did ten reps down to one rep single arm pulldowns reverse grip, these were done very light just to get some more blood in the muscles

Diet today

2whole eggs weightgain

2whole eggs 1chicken breast

50g oats weightgain

40g whey 60g wms

1chicken breast 2slices seaded brown bread

Chicken curry and rice

4whole eggs

4beef burgers

Left to go is my pre bed shake containing 1whole egg weightgain 1 tbls peanutbutter

Diet is still poor and I know I should stay away from the chicken curry even if it is a weight watchers microwave meal LOL will be stronger next time!

Thanx for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just got some gluten free pasta and i plan to start adding it in today

can any one tell me how much i should have in one serving? i weigh 76 kg (havnt weighed myself for 3 weeks tho)

my first serving will be about an hour after my pwo shake

thanks for any help


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

did bi's and calfs in the gym today, felt really strong on calf raises but that was due to the longer rest betwean sets of 1 minute (normaly it 30 seconds)

Also had trouble eating enough today just felt really full

Ran out of whey today so my pwo shake has changed from 40g whey 60g wms, now I have 80g wms as soon as I Finnish and 2 scoops of weight gain 15 minutes later

I will change back to my old pwo shake on Tuesday when my whet arrives

Food today

4beef burgers 2tomatoes

10g whey (the last I had left) 2whole eggs 2tbls peanutbutter

80g wms 2scoops weight gain

60g gluten free pasta 1tin tuna

60g gluten free pasta 1tin tuna

4whole eggs

Left to go is 2whole eggs weightgain 1tbls peanutbutter

Training

Ez curl

8x20

8x30

8x30

8x22.5

Incline bench db curl

8x12.5

8x15

8x15

8x12.5

Hammer curl

8x12.5

8x15

8x15

8x12.5

Concentration curl (Arnold style)

8x10

8x10

8x12.5

8x10

Standing machiene calf raise

10x150

10x170

10x180

10x190

10x170

Asked my mum to pick up some eggs for me today I was impressed wen she called round with 60 eggs awsome!

Can any one tell me how much carbs per meal I should have as I am use to a low carb diet?

Thanks for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

today was a rest day and diet wise I tried to keep carbs to a minimum and as a result felt quite tired all day

Diet today

1glass pure orange 1cup coffee

5whole eggs

400g tinned stewed steak

300ml semi skim milk 2whole eggs weightgain

60g gluten free pasta 1tin tuna

6whole eggs 1tbls philidelphia lite 4slices ham

Left to go is my pre bed shake with 2whole eggs and some other meal but not sure wat yet

I am going to start adding cardio in after weights next week to see if I can keep fat gain to a minimum

Thanks for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

today was leg day an i felt awsome!

decided to walk to the gym and back wich took half an hour each way just to add some form of cardio.

also adding some new pics sorry for the poor quality they were taken on a mobile phone, my posing needs loads of work and i know i wont be ready to compete for a few years but i thought id start practicing now to be preperd any tips help or pointers on posing are more than welcome

training today

squats

15xbar

8x70

8x80

8x80

8x90

leg press(done on a machiene weights are in how many plates down the pin was in)

8x8

8x10

8x10

8x9

leg extensions

8x20

8x30

8x35

ham curls

8x35

8x35

8x45

finished off with a giant set of various abb exercises

will update diet later on tonight

please let me know if you see any major weak points except for my lack of mass lol

training


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

a few more


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

quick update on diet today

200ml skim milk 2whole eggs 1cup cheerios weightgain

80g wms 2scoops weightgain

5sausages 80g gluten free pasta

500ml semi skim milk weightgain

50g gluten free pasta loads of chunks of chicken and some chicken nuggets

will have another meal (probibly 4whole eggs) and my pre bed weightgain and 2whole eggs

diet was **** today so i will keep it clean tomorow i let myself slip again!

also has any one has got any links to any good sites/threads were i can get info on posing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> also has any one has got any links to any good sites/threads were i can get info on posing?


 www.bodybuilding.com

Pictures look solid to me every thing looks in proportion.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks mate an cheers for the site


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> just got some gluten free pasta and i plan to start adding it in today
> 
> can any one tell me how much i should have in one serving? i weigh 76 kg (havnt weighed myself for 3 weeks tho)
> 
> ...


Hi Joey

In repect of the pasta ;whatever the weight is in the meat/fish you have with each meal the same should weight in pasta e.g 150gms tuna 150gms pasta

Regards

John


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

bump for later read...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

John Wood said:


> Hi Joey
> 
> In repect of the pasta ;whatever the weight is in the meat/fish you have with each meal the same should weight in pasta e.g 150gms tuna 150gms pasta
> 
> ...


Cheers mate defo need to up the amount av been eating


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

small update on diet today, carbs were kept low because I was not training today

Diet today

4whole eggs

250g lean beef mince

300ml semi skim milk weightgain 2whole eggs

250g lean beef mince

4 breakfast mushrooms 5 slices bacon fat cut off

Left to go 300ml semi skim milk weightgain 2whole eggs

Really didn't feel like eating at all today, I will do my best to make up for it tomorow


----------



## leebo (Jul 8, 2008)

looking good!

:bounce:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

was meant to train chest today but had to travel most of the day

Decided not to do a half ****d gym session today so instead I will hit chest properly tomorow

I pre made all of my meals for today, I used 500g lean beef mince for three of my meals today this was just split into three so not sure about weight

4whole eggs

1large potatoe 100g beef mince peas carrots

100g gluten free pasta lean beef mince

Weightgain

Left to go:

100g gluten free pasta lean beef mince

100g gluten free pasta lean beef mince

1tin tuna

Can't wait to go the gym tomorow!

My diet will change tomorow because I am back in work and have no cooking facilities and have minimal control over 3 of my meals


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

unfortunatly am in work til 10 tonight so no gym today!

My diet has changed due to being back in work and I have run out of weightgain

Luckily my whey turned up today so I have bin using it instead of weightgain, I get paid soon so I will be buying an mrp

Diet today

6whole eggs 2bacon with fat cut off

40g whey

1jacket spud with a large serving of tuna

60g whey

20g whey

Spagetti with 3large beef meatballs cabbage turnip

Left to go:

60g whey 1apple

1tin tuna

Diet was poor today and training was non existant! I can't wait to get in the gym and get back in to a routine all tho I think the rest has done me some good because I feel full of energy


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

finaly got to the gym today and I feel really good now

Had more carbs than usual today and diet is getting better but I really can't wait to get my mrp as I am hungry half an hour after my whey shakes! Also did 30mins on the stat bike after weights with my heart rate betwean 120 / 140 I will continue doing this as I want to keep bf down to a minimum

Training back at my works gym was a pain in the ass too many people and for some reason wen I switch gyms I can never lift as much? Must be a mental thing

Diet today

4slices brown toast 6whole eggs

60gwhey

1jacket spud large serving steak stew

50gwhey 2apples

40gwhey 60g wms

Steak peas carrots courgets

Left to go:

40gwhey

1tin tuna

Training today was chest

Pecdec

8x61

8x75

8x82

8x82

Bench press

8x50

8x70

8x80

8x70

Incline flye

8x20

8x20

8x20

8x22.5

Incline press (felt week on these but I normaly do them first)

8x50

8x60

8x50

8x40

Low cable flye (targeting upper chest)

8x10

8x12.5

8x7.5

8x7.5

All in all I felt it was a good workout bring on back tomorow!

Thanks for reading


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> finaly got to the gym today and I feel really good now
> 
> Had more carbs than usual today and diet is getting better but I really can't wait to get my mrp as I am hungry half an hour after my whey shakes! Also did 30mins on the stat bike after weights with my heart rate betwean 120 / 140 I will continue doing this as I want to keep bf down to a minimum
> 
> ...


Hi Joey

Dont worry to much about working with the same poundages in a differant gym; this is quite normal;i.e differant equipment/atmosphere ect; as long as you get a good workout and feel as though you've worked the body parts as useual things will be on the right track :thumb:

Regards

John


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks again mate I felt it really was a good work out

it's about how it feels not numbers

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained back and calfs in the gym today also played five a side football in the morning

Legs were a bit sore in the gym so didn't do deadlifts, instead I did shrugs

Diet today

6whole eggs

40g whey 60g wms

30g whey

Jacket spud large serving tuna

1apple 40g whey

40g whey 60g wms

Large braised steak carrots cabbage

40g whey 1apple 1orange

1tin tuna

Training today

Bent over rows

8x40

8x70

8x70

8x60

Wide grip pulldowns

8x61

8x75

8x68

8x61

Db rows

8x32.5

8x40

8x40

8x40

Straight arm pulldowns

8x21

8x24.5

8x28

8x28

Db shrugs

8x35

8x40

8x40

8x40

Smith machine calf raise

10x70

10x100

10x110

10x120

10x120

10x130

All in all I feel it was a good day and keeping this log is really making me concentraite on training

Thanks for reading


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

So are you bulking or cutting at the moment?.From looking at your diet i`d say your cutting either that or im eating way too much food .lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not long finished a dirty bulk mate I got quite fat so decided to start cardio and cut a little bit

Then I started this log but to be honest I'm sort of in the middle of deciding to carry on cutting or do a clean bulk

Do you think I should add more cals? If so such meals?

Cheers for any input


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

I got to a point where i stopped growing so i sat down a wrote out what i was eating aday,then went to www.calorieking.com and worked out how many cals/carbs/protien/fat i was eating by using there food database.I found that i wasnt eating much over maintenance.Im far from an expert but i cant see many good fats in you diet,also try putting 2x table spoons of flaxseed oil in your last shake before bed and using olive oil for cooking.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate I'll add the flaxseed oil but I cant cook work provide my main meals that's why I have so many shakes it's also why I can't count caps because I have no idea of the weight of my food

I orderd almonds from mp today to add in with my liquid meals

Do you think cocconut oil will be as good as flaxseed?

Thanks for your help


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Heres some info from calorie king

Flaxseed oil 2x tablespoons

Total Fat 27.2 g 42%

Sat. Fat 2.6 g 13%

Cholesterol 0 mg 0%

Sodium 0 mg 0%

Total Carbs. 0 g 0%

Dietary Fiber 0 g 0%

Sugars 0 g

Protein 0 g

Calcium 0 mg

Potassium 0 mg

240 cals

Coconut oil 2x tablespoons

Total Fat 27.2 g 42%

Sat. Fat 23.5 g 118%

Cholesterol 0 mg 0%

Sodium 0 mg 0%

Total Carbs. 0 g 0%

Dietary Fiber 0 g 0%

Sugars 0 g

Protein 0 g

Calcium 0 mg

Potassium 0 mg

234 cals

as you can see there way more sat fat in coconut oil and slightly less cals.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate just orderd some flaxseed powder as most of the time I pre pack my shakes an just add water when I consume


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained delts in the gym today and felt really good apart from having to cut it short due to a sharp pain in my wrist! As a result I did not train rear delts

Weighed myself for the first time in four weeks 78kg wich am happy with

Last time I weighed I was 76kg but I feel I have leaned out due to droping carbs down on rest days and adding in moderate cardio so not sure how my weight has gone up?

Training today went like this

Seated db press

8x25

8x27.5

8x27.5

8x25

Seated db lat raise

8x12.5

8x12.5

8x12.5

8x10

Front raise db

8x12.6

8x12.5

8x10

8x10

Upright row

8x40

8x45

8x40

8x40

Finished off with 3 sets of cable crunches and 20mins on the stepper

Diet today

20g whey

2brown toast 2bacon no fat 6whole eggs

1apple 40g whey

Foot long reggie reggie chicken subway

450ml skim milk 30g whey 2whole eggs

60g wms 40g whey

2small chicken breasts green beans cabbage

I will also have two shakes containing 20g whey 400ml skim milk 2whole eggs

As you can tell I got paid today so was able to afford some milk and eggs LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained both bi's and tri's today because I won't be able to get to the gym until Tuesday

Training today went like this

Bb curl

8x20

8x25

8x25

8x25

Standing db curl superset with high cable curl

8x12.5 8x5

8x12.5 8x5

8x10. 8x7.5

8x10. 8x5

Ez tri extensions

8x40

8x40

8x30

8x30

Cable pushdowns superset with close grip bench

8x21. 8x40

8x28. 8x45

8x28. 8x60

8x28. 8x50

I didn't feel strong at all today and had a really poor workout


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking good mate ... you have some good development and well balanced muscle groups... keep up the good work


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> Looking good mate ... you have some good development and well balanced muscle groups... keep up the good work


Cheers mate

training seems to be going well at the moment and this log is really motivating me


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained legs today and felt strong but I wasn't able to give it my all because I had a late nite Saturday and more than a few drinks to celebrate my promotion

Decided to try and forget the weekend and crack on with my training and this log

I will start loging my diet again tomorow as I let it slip over the weekend

Training today

Squats

15x30

8x70

8x80

8x90

8x90

Leg extensions

8x61

8x75

8x89

Ham curls

8x61

8x68

8x75

Weighted sissy squats

8x30

8x40

8x40

8x40


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained back today because my training partner had a sore chest I will hit chest tomorow instead

Av bin having quite abit of trouble with my left forearm and it's really starting to get me down! It kinda feels the same as shin splints only in my arm?

Good session and my back felt pumped to **** LOL but I just couldn't get the hang of deadlifts from the floor as I normaly do them from knee height in the rack

Training

Tbar row

8x40

8x65

8x75

8x65

Bent over row

8x40

8x70

8x70

8x70

Deadlift

8x40

8x80

8x80

8x80

Widegrip pulldowns

8x61

8x75

8x75

8x68

Straight arm pd's

8x24.5

8x28

8x24.5

8x21

Diet today was pretty good as my nuts and mrp turned up

Diet today

5whole eggs 2bacon half a grape fruit

1orange 50g whey

1 jacket spud beef/chilli/peppers

Mrp 1serving almonds (about 2large handfulls)

60g wms 40g whey

Chicken leg broccoli leak carrot

Left to go:

Mrp 1tea spoon flaxseed powder

Cheers for reading


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good mate, Legs are looking good.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

colt24 said:


> Looking good mate, Legs are looking good.


cheers mate :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained chest and calfs today an it was a pretty good workout except I lost my training and diet log some were on the way to the gym

Did cardio at mid day so had 2pwo shakes

By the time I got to the flat bench I was spent my chest just couldn't handle the last exercise so I skipped it and went straight onto calves followed by 10mins on the stepper to really hammer them

Diet

5whole eggs 2bacon 2brown toast

Mrp 2large handfuls almonds

Turkey pasta sweetcorn

60g wms 40g whey

Mrp

Beef stew carrots cabbage

60g wms 40g whey

Left to go:

500ml skim milk mrp

I think I'm going to switch to only one handful of almonds as I felt really bloated after them

Training

Incline bb press

8x50

8x70

8x70

8x60

Pecdec

8x68

8x75

8x75

8x61

Incline flye

8x22.5

8x22.5

8x25

8x25

Bb bench press

8x40

8x60

8x50

8x40

Bb standing calf raise

10x80

10x120

10x120

Db single leg calf raise on a platform

20x25 10xbody weight

20x25 10xbody weight

Felt good and got a good pump even tho I was abit bloated

Delts tomorow so I best get writing a new training log LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained chest and calfs today an it was a pretty good workout except I lost my training and diet log some were on the way to the gym

Did cardio at mid day so had 2pwo shakes

By the time I got to the flat bench I was spent my chest just couldn't handle the last exercise so I skipped it and went straight onto calves followed by 10mins on the stepper to really hammer them

Diet

5whole eggs 2bacon 2brown toast

Mrp 2large handfuls almonds

Turkey pasta sweetcorn

60g wms 40g whey

Mrp

Beef stew carrots cabbage

60g wms 40g whey

Left to go:

500ml skim milk mrp

I think I'm going to switch to only one handful of almonds as I felt really bloated after them

Training

Incline bb press

8x50

8x70

8x70

8x60

Pecdec

8x68

8x75

8x75

8x61

Incline flye

8x22.5

8x22.5

8x25

8x25

Bb bench press

8x40

8x60

8x50

8x40

Bb standing calf raise

10x80

10x120

10x120

Db single leg calf raise on a platform

20x25 10xbody weight

20x25 10xbody weight

Felt good and got a good pump even tho I was abit bloated

Delts tomorow so I best get writing a new training log LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awsome workout today:thumb: did delts followed by 30mins high incline walking on the treadmill

Diet so far

5whole eggs 2bacon

Mrp 1hful almonds

Pasta beef turkey tuna

Mrp 1hful almonds

60g wms 40g whey

40g whey 1teaspoon flax powder 1hful almonds

Left to go:

Evening meal (not sure wat until I get it)

Pre bed mrp 1teaspoon flax powder

Training:

Db press

8x22.5

8x25

8x27.5

8x27.5

Db lat raise

8x12.5

8x12.5

8x12.5

8x12.5

Seated military press

8x30

8x30

8x35

8x45

Bent over lat raise

20x7.5

20x5

20x5

20x5

Reverse upright row(lee haney style)

8x50

8x40

8x40

8x40

Tomorow is a rest day so am going to take it easy and hopfully be refreshed to hit tri's on Saturday


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> I think I'm going to switch to only one handful of almonds as I felt really bloated after them


Joey; if you can take smaller amouts of almonds throughout the day and if possible try to grid them into small pieces, I use a small coffee grinder this will also make them more easy to diegest

John


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

:beer:fanx again mate am definatley splitting them through out the day

I'll see wat I can get from work to grind them


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a rest day from weights but I did do 40 mins on the stat bike

I will have a full rest day on Sunday

Flicking through the site before and came across dels first time show prep thread and before I know it an hour has passed and I'm on page 20 LOL very motivational stuff! Makes me even more determined to step on stage one day

Any way onto diet:

5eggs 2bacon

Mrp

Pasta beef tuna turkey cheese

Mrp 1teaspoon flax

30gwhey 1hful almonds

Beef stew green Beens sweetcorn

Left to go:

Mrp 1teaspoon flax 1 or 2 hfuls almonds

Cheers for reading now time to get back to reading this show prep thread LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a really good workout this morning, trained tri's and calves

The only problem with weekends while am in work is I only get two whole food meals on Saturday and Sunday

Diet

1glass pure orange 40g whey

2bacon 6whole eggs 1hashbrown 1brown toast

60gwms 40g whey

40g whey 1teaspoon flax 1hful almonds

Mrp

Steak jacket spud peas

I will have my usual mrp before bed and I mite treat myself to a few extra whey shakes LOL

Training

Rope pulldowns

8x21

8x28

8x28

8x24.5

Skull crushers

8x20

8x20

8x22.5

8x20

Close grip bench

8x40

8x60

8x70

8x60

Db kick backs

8x10

8x10

8x7.5

8x7.5

Single leg db calf raise

10x32.5 10xbw

10x40. 10xbw

10x40. 10xbw

10x32.5

10x32.5

These were done on a raised platform

I finished off with 30mins on the stat bike

Complete rest day tomorow and bi's on Monday


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was going to post up some progress pics today but I spent too long on the sun bed yesterday:cursing:

Any way diet today was poor due to lack of whole food

6whole eggs 2bacon 1brown toast

Mrp

40gwhey 1hful almonds

Mrp

Beef cabbage sprouts 2whole meal rolls

Left to go:

40gwhey 1hful almonds

Mrp 1teaspoon flax

Will post up pics as soon as I stop looking like a tomato LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained bi's today after a pretty **** day in work and to top it off I only managed 2sets of ez curls before my wrist started playing up so I switched to bodydrag curls

Training

Ez curls

8x20

8x25

Bodydrag curl

8x20

8x25

Incline db curl

8x15

8x12.5

8x10

8x10

Hammer curl

8x12.5

8x15

8x12.5

8x12.5

Concentration curl

8x10

8x12.5

8x12.5

8x10/7.5/5 dropset


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

almost forgot to post my diet

6whole eggs

Mrp

Pasta rice cheese beef

Mrp

80g wms 50g whey

Large beef meatballs peascarrots wholemeal roll

25g whey orange apple

Mrp

Cheers for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained legs today and made great improvement to my squats, managed two sets of eight reps with 100kg on an olimpic bar previously I could only handle 80kg!

I suppose it goes without saying that I felt awsome after that LOL

Training

Squats

8x40

8x80

8x100

8x100

8x90

8x80

Weighted sissy squat

8x35

8x45

8x45

8x45

Leg extensions

8x75

8x82

8x82

Ham curl

8x61

8x75

8x82

Single leg calf raise done on a raised platform with a db and then bodyweight directly after

10x40 10xbw

10x40 10xbw

10x40 10xbw

10x40

10x32.5

Diet today

5whole eggs 2bacon half a grapefruit

Mrp

Pasta turkey beef

80g wms 50g whey

Mrp

Peas turnip beef stroganoff (not sure what that is but it had loads of beef in LOL)

Left to go:

500ml semi skim milk 25g whey

Mrp 1teaspoon flax

Had a really good day an my legs feel awsome

Cheers for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

My legs are feeling great today! I've got some serious doms LOL bin in a great mood all day partly due to the fact I'm going home tomorow and av got my son for the whole weekend

Trained chest and abs followed by 30mins on the stay bike as usual

For abs I just did 3x20 crunches followed by some side bends

Chest

Incline bb press

8x50

8x80(the most I've ever pressed for incline)

8x70

8x60

Incline flye

8x22.5

8x22.5

8x22.5

6x22.5

Bench press

8x40

8x70

8x60

8x50

Pecdec

8x61

8x68

8x68

8x61

Low cable flye (targeting upper pecs)

8x7.5

8x7.5

8x5

8x5

Diet today

5eggs 2bacon

Mrp

Pasta beef ham

80g wms 50g whey

Mrp 1apple

Evening meal(could be any thing work choose to put on usual meat an veg)

25g whey 1orange 1apple

Mrp 1teaspoon flax

Will put some new pics up on Friday when am at home, hopfuly they will show some improvement!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

rest day from weights but did circut training thismorning which was murder on my quads as they are still sore from Tuesdays hammering

Diet will contain a fair bit of liquid meals as I'm traveling home

On that note I will train my back tomorow but that's it for the weekend as av got my son  I havnt seen him for two weeks because of work so am dead excited!

Diet

2bacon 5whole eggs

80g wms 50g whey

Mrp

Pasta turkey tuna

Mrp

For the journey home av got the following

250ml semi skimmed milk mrp x2 2apples

I will eat more meals wen I get home


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trying to post some resonable size pics this is a test one


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

heres some more

i know i need to work on my overall size and i think my arms are pretty poor but can any one else apot any other weeknesses?

on the whole tho i was happy with these pics


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry about the poor lighting but it probably makes them look better


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a bit of a mixed day, started off really well especialy as i got to train at my local gym because am home which is an awsome bodybuilding gym not like the fitness gym i train at while am in work

then i had to go to a funeral which is just depressing, then had to pick my son up from his mums (equaly depresing lol)

the day has finnished on a high because i got to spend a few hours on my own with my son now hes in bed and i know that hes going to be there as soon as i wake up! any one who has kids and works away from home will know what am on about its the best feeling in the world

right enough of my rambilings and on to the good stuff!!!!!!

training

tbar row

8x40

8x60

6x80

8x70

widegrip pulldowns

8x55

8x60

8x65

8x60

rack deadlifts from knee hight

8x40

8x80

6x120

8x90

machiene row

8x50

8x60

8x55

8x50

close grip cable row

8x50

8x60

8x60

8x50

i was going to hit calves today but i had nothing left so instead of a half ****d attempt am going to hit them on monday instead

diet

5whole eggs 1banana 1apple

80g wms 50g whey

75g rice 200g chicken

whole meal roll chicken with tikka flavoring

75g rice 200g chicken

75g rice 200g chicken

mrp 1whole egg

left to go

mrp 1whole egg or 5 whole eggs havent decided yet lol

almost forgot i never posted back pics before so ill do so now, but they dont really show much progress as far as i can tell

thanks for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

one too many tattoos me thinks :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good progress mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

m14rky said:


> good progress mate


cheers mate :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

quick update as it was a rest day today

spent today chilling in the garden with my son apart from a small trip to see the ducks  i can hardly move after back day yesterday so its a good job it was a rest day

also just got hold of a copy of pumping iron and dorian yates blood n guts so having a quiet nite in watching these bad boys and syching myself up to hit shoulders on monday lol

as you can probably tell am changing the way am writing this thread because i had a read through my posts and there as dull and boring as choking down yet another plain rice and chicken 

previously they were very down to buisness which is the way i am about bbing and most things in life i feel its all or nothing, any way hope this helps people read through (if you have made it this far without falling asleep  )

down to buisness

diet today

5whole eggs

175g lean beef mince balls in tomato + olive sauce (my attemp at being jamie oliver lol)

mrp

175g mince balls again

175g mince balls yet again

200ml semi skimmed milk 2whole eggs mrp

100g chicken with lots of pasta

left to go:

5whole eggs

mrp

thanks for reading


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

hiya mate looking good, seem to be a bit leaner than your first pics (especially the side shot) so keep up the good work.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanx mate iwas especially happy with the side pic cardio is paying off finaly LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

another rest day today and i must say am itching to get in the gym!

did sort of cardio in the form of putting a kids seat on my puch bike and taking my son for a ride only an hour of v low intensity but cardio none the less

diet today has bin ok so far but got to travel back to work tonight so back to lots of liquid meals :cursing:

diet today

175g lean beef mince and pasta

4whole eggs (was 5 but my son was trying to be like daddy an eat boiled egg lol)

175g lean beef mince and pasta

175g lean beef mince and pasta

shredded wheet 2whole eggs mrp (all blended in water)

left to go:

175g lean beef mince and pasta

mrp 2whole eggs

cheers for reading


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Very lean, man! Good job with the diet and cardio stuff!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Very lean, man! Good job with the diet and cardio stuff!


thanx mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

first day back in work after an extended weekend off so it goes with out saying I could not ****d with work at all today! Especialy because I do not get to see my son til next weekend which seems ages away LOL

However it wasn't all bad as I finished work early and had an awsome work out even went heavier than I ever have (at my works gym) on db shoulder press 30kg for 7 good reps and 1asisted

Training delts went like this:

Db lat raise

8x15

8x15

8x12.5

8x12.5

Db press

8x25

8x27.5

8x30

8x27.5

Seated military press

8x40

8x45

8x45

8x40

The next two exersises were super setted to really hammer the rear delts and I must say it felt awsome

Reverse pecdec

20x40

20x54

20x54

20x47

Reverse upright row

8x45

8x45

8x45

8x45

To mix it up for calves I did one drop set on each leg db calf raise on a platform 10x40, 10x20, 10xbody weight I followed thisup with 20mins on the stepper my calves felt like they were going to explode

Diet

1bacon 5whole eggs

Mrp

Pasta peppers chicken pork tuna cheese

Mrp

80g wms 50g whey

Steak peas carrots cabbage

25g whey 1orange 1apple

Mrp 1teaspoon flax

Cheers for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a bit of bad news today my ex is taking my son out on Saturday so I won't be going home this weekend as I usualy travel Friday and Sunday so it means I won't get to see him this weekend

On a bright note I was extremely ****ed off wen I got to the gym and decided to focus all my agresion on making improvements needed to my tri's, I felt ten times better wen I came out of the gym and I managed to go heavier on at least one set for every exercise!

Diet today started terrible as I got up late for work and had to substitute my breakfast for a shake

Diet

Mrp 25g whey 1teaspoon flax

Mrp

Pasta peppers tuna beef pork

80g wms 50g whey

Mrp

Steak mashed potatoe carrots

Left to go:

25g whey 1orange 1tangarine 1apple

Mrp 1teaspoon flax

Training

Rope pulldowns

8x24.5

8x28

8x31.5

8x28

Skullcrushers

8x22.5

8x25

8x27.5

8x25

Close grip bench

8x50

8x70

8x65

8x60

Db kickbacks

8x12.5

8x10

8x10

8x7.5

Finished off with a 30min walk on a 15% incline

Going to get up early tomorow and do a sort of hiit cardio session with a mate who is struggeling with his fitness and am quite looking forward to it!

Cheers for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well I did cardio first thing this morning followed by a shake and then half an hour later brekky an I feel good for it

We were running round an astro turf hocky pitch, we sprinted a length at 100% the walked a whith slow time then jogged a length at 50% then walked the final whith, this was repeated six times no rest

It dosent sound like much but it hurt alot I'm hoping this will help shift a bit of fat as I start to increase cals


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well after my cardio this morning I went to work an found out that I had to do compulsary fitness :cursing: :cursing: this was basicaly circut training, so instead of hitting legs tomorow and resting Friday am going to rest tomorow and hit legs on Friday

Weighed myself today I am 77.5kg, I've bin hovering between 76 and 78kg for a while now but I am visibaly leaner so I suppose things are going in the right direction 

On a lighter note my little sister (who is 4) got hold of one of my old small dumbells last nite and give it to my dad an told him he needs to use it to get big muscles like jose(that's wat she calls me) I nearly fell over laffing wen my mum foned me an told me :lol:

Trained bi's today but the gym was full so was awkward, on db incline curls I usualy rotate my forearms but after the second set I decided to try it without rotating an found I could only lift half as much but got an awsome pump!

Ez bodydrag curl (maneged to get a pb)

8x20

8x30

8x35

8x30

Incline db curl

8x15

8x15

8x7.5

8x7.5

8x7.5

Hammer curl

8x15

8x15

8x15

8x12.5

Bb preacher curl

8x12.5

8x20

6x20

8x15

Diet because of the extra cardio I had a few extra shakes

40g wms 25g whey

5whole eggs 2bacon

Mrp

40g wms 25g whey

Pasta cheese beef tuna pork peppers

Mrp

80g wms 50g whey

Steak peas mushrooms 2whole meal bread

Left to go:

25g whey 1orange 1apple

Mrp 1teaspoon flax

Am feeling more posertive than ever and am determined to do a comp 

Thanx for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

rest day today and it's taken every ounce of will power not to go the gym LOL I know a rest day will be good for me I'll just have to go an watch "blood n guts" again for the tenth time since last weekend :thumb:

am really looking forward to hitting legs tomorow!

Diet today

6whole eggs 2bacon

Mrp

Pasta tuna onions chicken

Mrp

2steaks broccolli carrots sprouts

Left to go:

50g whey 1orange 1apple

Mrp 1teaspoon flax


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

got up early thismorning I was like a kid at Christmas, sad I know but that's how much I was looking forward to hitting legs today 

Actualy surprised myself with my squats I managed 8reps with 110kg an I think I could of gone higher but I was training on my own so no spotter an I thought I'd look like a right tool if I crumpled under 120kg :whistling:

Got a sharp pain in the front of both knee caps while doing ham curls so I give these a miss just incase

Finished off with 30mins walk on a 15% incline

Squats

8x40

8x80

8x110

8x100

8x100

8x90

Weighted sissy squat

8x40

8x50

8x50

8x40

Leg extensions

8x82

8x89

8x96

Standing bb calf raise super set with body weight calf raise for 20 reps

8x110

8x130

8x130

8x120

8x120

I think eating more carbs with my mid day meal (usualy pasta) has helped with my strength I mite add in some extra oats with brekky and one of my mrp's what do you guys think?

Any way I'll update my food for today later on tonight cheers for reading


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hi joey

i wouldnt have a day dedicated to biceps, such a small muscle group to warrant such lavish attention with 4 exercises too.

it appears you train a muscle group per day?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yes mate one a day that equals 6 workouts and I usualy train 5days a week but some times 4 so each body part get quite abut of rest

The reason being I find it hard to concentrate on more than one muscle a work out, I use to train bi's and tri's together with only 3sets each which did not work I also tried them after chest and back respectivley but never really felt a pump or able to train them, so I give them there own day resently

This is why I was shocked when I read that you hardly train yours

Do you think I am over training?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

quick update on my food today

5whole 2bacon 2wholemeal bread

50g whey

50g whey 80g wms

Pasta cheese egg mayo ham

Mrp

Rice beef curry (it was this or a veggie pasty)

25g whey 1orange 1apple

Mrp 1teaspoon flax


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Have you tried chest/bi's/abs - back/shoulders/abs - legs/tri's ?

The split works for me, might be worth giving it a go if you find arms hard?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

don't think av bin training them on there own long enough to know weather it's working for me am going to give it a while an see

Thanx mate I might try that split next if this dosent work


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

My old split was chest/back/abs - shoulders/bi's/tri's/abs - legs. Used to get a mad pump doing shoulders and arms in one day, so you might be onto something. As you say, only time will tell. Give it 6 weeks and then look at the progress you've made. Oh, and show us too!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

that sounds alot like the first split I tried

I got it out of arnolds encyclopedia only it was that split twice a week with a rest on Sunday an that was his beginners split ouch :laugh:

I'll defo keep you updated I'll be taking more pics in about 2weeks to check progress

Thanx again for the suggestions mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just got back from the gym did chest an felt really good

Usualy start with inclines because my upper chest is weak or on the odd occasion I start with lower chest I usualy pre exhaust with an isolation first, but today I just started with flat bench and am pretty pleased with my strength I got 7 good reps with 90kg on an oly bar however I stupidly tried the eighth rep and pinned myself to the bench :laugh:

I was alot weaker on incline press as I usualy do these before flat bench

Bench press

8x50

8x80

7x90

8x80

Incline flye

8x22.5

8x25

8x25

8x22.5

Incline press

8x50

8x60

6x60

8x50

Pecdec

8x61

8x75

8x68

8x61

Low cable flye

8x7.5

8x10

8x7.5

10x5

Managed to go heavier on most exercises so I was pretty pleased

Also decided to weigh myself after my workout as I had only had 2bananas and 2shakes so was expecting to be lighter however I was 78kg bang

Decided to stop worrying about bf and start a lean bulk as of Monday, as I have already said I don't have much control over three of my meals due to work and also have no cooking facility

I have kinda put together a diet which I'll post below if anyone can suggest some ways to improve it please do

My mrp is roughly about 27g protien and 40g carbs not sure on fat but it contains whey milk and egg protien ground outs and activated barley for carbs and flaxsead powder for fat

Meal 1. Provided by work (usualy 5/6whole eggs 2bacon posibly wholemeal toast but I have trouble eating at this time)

Meal 2. Mrp, half a mug oats 1handful mixed nuts + dried fruit (sorry no scales LOL)

Meal 3. Provided by work (usualy pasta cheese meat fish)

Meal 4. Mrp, half mug oats 1handful mixed nuts + dried fruit

Train an hour after this meal

Meal 5. 50g whey 80g wms

Meal 6. Provided by work (this meal is so hit and miss could be anything from fillet steak to tuna pasta but always get a good serving of some sort of veg, if protien content is poor I will have 25g whey as well)

Meal 7. 25g whey 1apple 1orange 1tablespoon peanut butter

Meal 8. Mrp, 1teaspoon flaxsead powder 1handful mixed nuts + dried fruit

This is pretty similar to what am eating now just adding in oats to bump up my low gi carbs, was also thinking about having 25g whey and 40g wms as soon as I wake up because I can never get the toast down my neck at meal one?

So what do you guys think?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Which oils do you suggest and were do you think I could add them?

I have no way to store veg or salad so that would be impossible however I can add more fruit but to which meals?

I forgot about nuts LOL I can definatley add them in

Thank you for a quick reply


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

oh also the bacon meal is provided by work I allways cut off the fat

If I skip the bacon that leaves me with just eggs for meal one do you think that would be better?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right I've edited the above diet

I'll stop updating my food every day and just stick to this diet and reasses in a few weeks


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> Which oils do you suggest and were do you think I could add them?


2g fish oils with each meal would be my choice


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks mate I'll add them in when I order next months supps from mp


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Do you take cod liver oil and/or omega 3? In Morrisons, you can pick up a tub of 30 omega 3 + glucosamine for about a fiver, and cod liver oil tabs are cheap as chips.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like it's a trip to morisons for me 

Thanx again mate:beer:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> Do you take cod liver oil and/or omega 3? In Morrisons, you can pick up a tub of 30 omega 3 + glucosamine for about a fiver, and cod liver oil tabs are cheap as chips.


Joey,don't confuse cod liver with fish oils,they are different products.

Fish oils offer the greater benefits due to their nutritional profile/ingredients.

Also,i don't expect the Morrisons product will be of a decent quality(active ingredients/storage issues) - all fish oils are not created equal!

IMO you are best to get them off a good bulk supplier (i use Bulk Supplies Direct)


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanx again mate I'll get on there :beer:

Also tried to rep you but nothings happening when I click the little butler(same goes for every one that's helped me) guess I must have the rep power of a small boy :laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had the Monday morning blues big time thismorning really couldn't be ****d with work especialy as I couldn't go home at the weekend an I have to wait til Friday to see my son:cursing:

Things got worse before they got better when I turned up for work I found out we had compulsory exercise in the form of a mile and a half jog followed by grid sprints

However I did perk up when I realized it was back day today :thumb:

Also on the way to the gym I bumped into a mate who commented on how happy I look all the time 

Followed the diet av already posted to the letter apart from adding in an extra 25g whey 40g wms after my cardio

I have also noticed that I look a million times better first thing in the morning? I can only put that down to holding water but I didn't think my bf was low enough to see water etc? :confused1:

Any way down to the good stuff LOL

I did all my cable movements first purley because the gym was packed an the machiene was free, next back day am going to do deads last as my rows sufferd after them

Widegrip pulldown

8x61

8x75

8x82

8x75

Closegrip pulldown

8x68

8x68

8x68

8x61

Deadlift

8x50

8x80

8x100(the most av ever lifted not in a rack)

8x90

Bent over row

8x50

6x70

8x60

8x60

Tbar row

8x40

8x70

8x60

8x50

All in all a good work out my back feels awesome now LOL


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Your bent-over row is pretty good, man. 60k is quite a bit. I couldn't do it.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Your bent-over row is pretty good, man. 60k is quite a bit. I couldn't do it.


thanx mate if I do them first I can usualy get 70 with good form but I suppose I'll see if I can improve on it next back day


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

felt really lethargic and bloated all day and when I got to the gym it was chocker, now I don't mind it being full but there was loads of these tools standing round talking to there mates and taking up all the benches as a result my workout sufferd a bit

I suppose it didn't help that my back was in bits after yesterday:thumb: or maybe it sufferd because of the 10 minutes I did on the sunbed yesterday:whistling:

Standing db lat raise

8x15

8x15

8x12.5

8x12.5

Superset with:

Wide grip upright row

8x30

8x40

8x40

8x35

Machiene press

8x39

8x60

8x53

8x46

Db front raise

8x12.5

8x12.5

8x15

8x12.5

Reverse pecdec

20x40

20x54

20x47

8x40


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Complete change around from yesterday I've felt awesome all day, not bloated at all!

Got a message of one of my mums mates who is getting married soon any way she wanted to know if me and any of my mates were free for her hen night she wants us to serve food an drink to a gang of women wearing nothing but a small apron you can imagine what my reply was!  My first thought sh*t I'll have to get my back sack and crack done :whistling:

Right onto todays tricep work out, Ive been getting a pain in my front delt wen I do cable pushdowns an incline ez extensions also on back day doing cable pulldowns any body have any ideas wat it could be? It doesn't hurt to work delts tho?

Todays workout

Lying db skullcrushers

8x25

8x27.5

8x30

8x30

Incline ez extensions

8x40

8x40

10x30

8x30

V handle pushdown

8x24.5

8x24.5

8x28

8x31.5

Decline closegrip benchpress (some one was on the flat bench)

8x40

8x60

8x70

8x60

Apart from the shoulder it was a great workout

Cheers for reading


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

disaster struck thismorning! I ran out of my mrp and I don't get paid till Tuesday :cursing:

So until then meals 2, 4 and 8 will be 50g whey 1mug oats 1 handful mixed nuts and dried fruit oh well time to adapt and overcome


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Worked bi's and calves today and there was no pain in my wrist like usual, am going to put that down to doing 2 of the db movements before I use a bar

Todays workout went like this

Incline db curl(no wrist rotation)

8x10

8x15(tried 17.5 but only managed 4 with good form so droped to 15)

8x15

8x15

Db hammer curl

8x15

8x17.5

8x17.5

8x15

Body drag curl

8x30

8x20

8x20

8x20

Concentration curl

8x12.5

8x10

8x10

8x10

Standing bb calf raise superset with 20 reps body weight calf raise

10x90

10x130

10x140

10x160

10x130

I was buzzing I managed to get 10 reps at 160kg


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

quick update

Am off home today so just prepping my meals for the journey, today and Sunday are rest days however I may not train Saturday either because I have not seen my son for nearly 2weeks and I want to spend every second with him, this is not me "coping out" I am still more focused than ever but family first

If I can get a babysitter after he is asleep (if he goes asleep LOL) then I will definatly go the gym

Anyway now that I have started to bulk I will be taking measurments so that I can guage progress and adjust my diet accordingly

I picked these measurements because I only have a small tape measure:laugh:

Calf 16"

Arms 15" (up half an inch I think but havnt measured them in a while)

Quads 23"

My arms seem to have shrunk a quater of an inch and now grown half an inch? Maybe because I hit bi's yesterday?

I will take these measurments and weigh myself from now on prob weekly or every 2 weeks

Have a good weekend every one


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

how tall are you?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry mate am 5 foot 7


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi mate, been reading through your thread and just wanted to say keep at it, you seem to be making real good progress and are very dedicated so all power to you.

All the best, Tim.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Hi mate, been reading through your thread and just wanted to say keep at it, you seem to be making real good progress and are very dedicated so all power to you.
> 
> All the best, Tim.


Thanks alot mate :beer:

To be honest keeping this log has done me the world of good all the advise and kind words off every one helps no End:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

your short n dumpy like me lol.

good going, keep it up!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha I like being short makes my arms look bigger


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a terrible weekend diet wise

was at a wedding yesterday an diddnt eat alot also had a drink for the first time in ages

took some pics on saturday morning but they dont show any progress

am guna post them anyway because they do show how my condition has gone due to upping carbs an fats so be gentle:whistling::laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

a few more


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

an more


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking really good mate, well proportioned, just want to expand that chest and fill it out now.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah mate defo going to try an add some thickness to my chest an overall really


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good mate, How much do you weigh?

and how whats your height?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate :thumb:

Am 5,7 and am 78kg mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well I was back in work today and I still feel like sh*t after the weekend

Am finding it hard to get back into eating as I just don't feel hungry however I have managed to get all my meals in and go to the gym

I was expecting to have a terrible workout because I felt so tierd but my mate let me try some of his superpump 250 and it seems to have done the trick I got a new squat pb 8 reps with 120kg

Squat

8x50

8x90

8x110

8x120

8x100

8x100

Smith machiene front squat

8x40

8x70

8x60

8x60

Leg extensions

8x82

8x96

8x96

Ham curl

8x75

8x82

8x89

Am just going to try and put the weekend behind me and concentrate on training and eating

Thanx for reading


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

alright mate just sort of catchin uo on your journal. Hows your weight is it still increasing steadily??

Have you thought about tracking your cals slightly more accuratly just on some of the days ive read your diet it doesnt seem like that much food in total but its hard to tell without working out the macros?

sessions look good mate keep it up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

It's kinda hard because work provide 3 of my meals but thats no excuse :whistling: I am going to start adding in more food but I must admit my cutting diet was low on cals

I have bin sticking to the diet I posted on the previous page which is eight meals a day but defo not enough whole food

I suppose if I just calculate the meals work don't provide I would have a better idea were am at

My weight has stayed the same while I have bin cutting and I've leaned out so all in all I was happy but because I want to compete av got alot of bulking to do so going to stop worrying about bf an just concentrate on packing on some size


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh you look like you have leaned out well which is good.

I am in the same position mate after working so hard on my cut i really dont wanna gain any bf but i have to get my head round that no matter how hard i try i will put on some bf its just trying to keep it to a minimum that is the key.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

totaly agree mate it's a mental battle to accept the higher bf after all the hard work cutting

Am hoping that my 30mins cardio 4 times a week will keep fat to a minimum


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had the worst workout ever today only managed 3exercises for chest and my front delt started hurting, I still managed to bb bench 8 reps with 90kg even if the last two were with cr*p ROM:whistling: :beer:

From now on I will go back to pre exhusting with isolation exercises

Diet has bin good apertite has come back

Am going to get an early nite an hopfuly I'll feel better tomorow for back day


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> had the worst workout ever today only managed 3exercises for chest and my front delt started hurting


Hello Joey,are you flat BB benching? if so consider replacing with Incline as this movement doesn't place your shoulders in such a compromising position and subsequent risk of injury.

Looking good by the way :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate:beer:

Usualy do flat bench last so I don't have to go as heavy but last two workouts I put it first to see if my strength had gone up big mistake I know, I will start with incline press from now on and give the flat bench a miss

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

complete turn around today, I feel much more posertive about training and couldn't Wait to get to the gym this good feeling was helped along by the fact that I only had to work for an hour today

As for my delt I took 400mg ibrufen last nite before bed and also today before training

I can still feel it but not as much as yesterday so I think am going to give shoulders a miss this week just to be on the safe side

Trained back today an got an awesome pump

Bent over row

8x50

8x75

8x80

8x75

Wide grip pulldown

8x70.5

8x75

8x75

8x68

Tbar row

8x50

8x70

7x75(I just couldn't get the last rep)

8x70

Deadlift

8x50

8x90

7x110(felt good til the last rep but just never had anything left)

8x90

Face pulls(nicked from incredible bulks journal,cheers mate  )

8x21

8x28

8x31.5

I felt really strong on deads and rows but my lower back was far too pumped after deads to do face pulls

It's bin a good day so far now all that's left is to eat and go on the sunbeds :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

another great workout today my tri's feel awesome

Managed to go heavier on at least one set per exercise, I put close grip benchpress before skull crushers but it didn't affect the weight I could lift which surprised me to be honest

Weighed myself after my workout + shake and I came in at 82kg now I know av put on a bit of bf and I'd had a shake but that's an increase of 4kg since I upped carbs and fats :confused1: :confused1:

Rope pulldown

8x28

8x31.5

8x31.5

8x28

Close grip benchpress

8x50

8x70

8x70

8x60

Skull crushers

8x27.5

8x30

8x30

8x27.5

Db kick back

8x10

10x10

10x10

8x10

I got an almost painful pump doing kick backs

I'll be at home for the weekend however I will be training on Saturday before I go to a hen nite to serve loads of women food + drink wearing nothing but a small apron LOL bring it on :innocent:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> I'll be at home for the weekend however I will be training on Saturday before I go to a hen nite to serve loads of women food + drink wearing nothing but a small apron LOL bring it on :innocent:


Right if you aint already got access to MA then Pm Lorian immediately!

I/we expect plenty of colourful piccys to be proudly displayed by Monday evening at the latest!! :thumb: (although absolutely none of you in an apron please!  )

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha I'll see wat I can do Altho me in an apron will be the best pic

Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

after a well needed rest day yesterday i was dying to get to the gym today

am at home this weekend so my diet has bin a bit crap however i have still bin eating every 2/3 hours, last night me and my son polished off a family sized kfc

trained in a different gym so some of the weights are in lbs an some in kg, started off with calves and finnished with bi,s

standing machiene calf raise (kg)

10x90

10x150

10x180

10x180

next was a drop set

8x150

6x130

6x100

6x70

6x30

hammer curl (lbs)

8x40

8x40

8x50

8x40

incline db curl (lbs)

8x30

8x30

6x30

8x20

single arm machiene curl (kg)

8x5

8x7.5

8x7.5

8x5

felt amazing during this workout my bi,s were so pumped it hurt to get changed


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Not long now Joey lad!

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

7 o'clock mate :rockon:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

rite am extremel tierd am up early coz i have got to pick my son up any way last nite was awesome 

there was meant to be loads of us doing it but only 3 turned up!! i got these pics off one of the girls thismorning

before i post these pics i'd like to point out am bulking:whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

pics


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha lmao mate pics are class

get any action off the girls??


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

No mate I already arranged to meet a girl later that nite so I was being a good little boy but I did get a tounge or two down my neck


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats pretty much identical to my delt workout, I was going to change mine and just stick to compounds but I reckon i might have another closer look at it.

You're doing great though man, bit further on than me but i'm getting there.

Keep it up.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers for the kind words mate really helps with motivation :beer:

Av bin following your journal mate I'd say you were further along than me especialy your back, traps and arms


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had some work related cardio in the form of a weights circut which envolved lots of lunges squats running etc as a result I will not be training legs tonite as they have bin punished enough LOL

Also am going to pick a show to do next year, am hoping this will give me the extra drive I need to add as much mass as posible plus there is a difference betwean saying "i want to compete" an "i am going to compete in"

i will compete in wat ever show I pick providing work will allow

Would I be better picking a NABBA show or a UKBFF show? because at the moment I think I would get blown away in the first timers! But am going to work my b*llocks off to be in the best shape I can

On a side note am still waiting for my supps to turn up! I hate buying off the Internet:cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

alright mate. show wise im not so sure personally for your first one i would pick whichever was closest for ease of prep on the day etc but thats just me.

I also want to compete next year but the nabba north which is 5 mins away from me is in march or april or may and i dont think ill have anywere near enough muscle by then to compete even with the first timers so may look to do a ukbff later on.

id say get to a stage were you think you have enough size to diet then look for a show that gives you time to diet etc.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

My supps finaly came! Infact they have bin here since Saturday some tool in the mail office put them to one side an forgot about them

Oh well at least there here


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I live in liverpool mate but travel all over with work am currently in Portsmouth so I could do a show in either place

I was just wondering because they have different classes don't they? One is height one is weight?

I know am no were neer big enough an I doubt I'll place but it doesn't bother me I just want to bring the best I can an get some experiance


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh good point mate. whats supps have u orderd anything interesting?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

nah mate just the usual whey, wms, mrp etc oh pushed the boat out an bought fish oils LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you know you can get corn flour from tesco for like 80p for 500g that is the same thing as waxy maize starch


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> you know you can get corn flour from tesco for like 80p for 500g that is the same thing as waxy maize starch


 :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO.

well i use it and no many others do just a thought. I might use it till xmas. then buy some of the expensive stuff with my xmas money and keep a track in my journal see if its worth the extra 4 quid a kilo lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Never even heard of corn flour LOL but wms is pretty cheep even tho I am a tight a*se:lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just got back from the gym an I hit chest, I was a bit cautious because of my delt but it seams to be fine now. I did low incline db press (about 15% incline) instead of flat bench and it seams to have done the trick (thanks paramaniac) also missed out pecdec as there was a gang of chimps all stood round it seeing who had the biggest d*ck! The funny thing is I must weigh more than the lot of them together:lol:

Incline press (I could of gone heavier but just concentrated on squeezing my pecs just to be safe)

8x50

8x70

8x70

8x60

Low cable flye

8x10

8x10

8x10

7x10

Incline flye

8x22.5

8x25

7x25

6x25

Low incline db press(again first 2sets I could of done more)

8x30

8x30

6x30

6x30

Next chest day I'll be back to 100%

I bought new skullcandy headphones at the weekend an tried them out for the first time in the gym and I nearly sh*t my pants! Jesus there loud:laugh:

Back day tomorow an I can't wait LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good workout mate. Good to see you being careful with theat injury better safe than sorry pal.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah defo mate I don't want anything to get in the way of my training


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I had a crap leg day today as I injured my Hammy last friday deadlifting. Thought I would be cautious to, its a real struggle though, its not in my nature to go half at anything.

Good idea about the show though, once I strip myself right down and start bulking up then I will have a look at things. I admire your drive for it.

Do you have a diet plan in here with what supplements you take and when. At the moment I am only using reflex one stop and instant whey with stacker 4's.

All this MRP and fish spunk sounds like it may be worth a look when I get back into Southampton.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I know wat you mean the temptation to go heavyer was unbelievable LOL but sometimes it's better to be safe than sorry ha ha I sound my mum:laugh:

My diet is posted a few pages back I think but av tweaked it a bit so I'll repost some time soon with all supps on and timings mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

leave them with the pec deck lol.... two better exercises out there with similar movements.

db flys

cable cross overs

more natural movement for the shoulders too


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah defo mate what a bunch of tools

The pecdec isn't one with pads it's got handles an I feel it more in the chest but I hear wat your saying about flyes mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained back today but got a call from work 3 exercises in so didn't Finnish all I wanted too :cursing:

Am going back the gym in a min to hit abs an cardio even tho I know it will prob do more harm than good but I just feel like am cheeting by not doing everything I wanted to! I'll just have to eat more later to make up for it

Wide grip pulldowns

8x61

8x82

6x89 (pb I think)

8x82

Tbar row

8x60

8x75

8x80 pb

10x70

Smith mach bent over row(first time doing these)

8x60

8x70

8x80

8x80

Then got the call from work so quickly did:

Wide grip pulldown 12x68 then droped the weight by 2 plates every time I failed until I got to 1plate

Db shrugs

10x40

10x40 then straight after 10x32.5

Felt really strong today


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

for abs I did the following

Full crunch 3x20

Cable crunch 3x20

Seated twists 3x40

Then I did 40 mins on the stat bike, I know I prob didn't burn any fat as I wasn't depleted but I'm hoping it helped stimulate my matabolism so I can eat more

Right as asked am going to post my diet an supps it's far from perfect but I tweek as I go along

My meal replacement (mrp) consists of whey egg and cassien protien (27g) oats and aktivated barley for carbs (40g) flaxsead powder for fat (5g I think)

Also I stopped eating nuts for fats as I really didn't get on with them they made me bunged up all the time so now av cut them out I feel awesome

As far as oats go when I say one scoop oats it's roughly a third of a coffee mug (sorry no scales)

0700: 2scoops oats 25g whey 1g fish oils(I'm going to start at this dose twice a day and slowly up it) 20g vit b6

0730: 6whole eggs (work provide this)

0900/1000: mrp 1scoop oats 1piece of fruit(usualy an apple or orange)

1130/1200: pasta rice beef turkey tuna chicken cheese (work provide this meal, could be all of or a few of the listed food)

1430/1500: mrp 1scoop oats 1piece of fruit

1530/1600: 1serving of pulse (myprotien pre workout formula) 5g creatine 1teaspoon leucine

1700(approx): 80g wms 50g whey 5g creatine 1teaspoon leucine

1730/1800: evening meal usualy meat + veg but this meal can be quite random (work provide this meal) today it was beef stew and cabbage

2000: 25g whey 1tbls peanut butter (sometimes 2 because I love it LOL)

2130/2200: mrp 1tbls peanut butter 1g fish oils

This is genraly what I eat but if I want to add in any extra food I do but I allways make sure I eat this first, on weekends when I go home I eat every 2/3 hours I preper food in the evening for the next day but it is very random as I see my son most weekends and he comes first (bbing is a close second tho LOL)

Hope this helps chris mate, I rely on supps far too much but I have a similar job to you and it just won't allow me to store/prepare food so I do the best I can


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldnt worry to much mate. you have to remember 3 meals a day is standard not 6. As long as you get 3 solid meals a day and they are good and healthy and varied then all your other meals are extras anyway so if these are all supplements then thats fine because these are extra meals and what supplements are for.

Obviously if you can get more solid meals in then it is better but i dont see anything wrong with 3 solid meals a day then supplements for the rest.

the diet looks fine to me mate.

training looks good as well keep at it


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I feel my trainings going in the right direction an I'd love to get more solid food (who wouldn't LOL) but I like my diet at the mo

Still not counting the cals like you tho maybe I should put more effort in that respect :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

It depends mate if you are making progress and not gaining to much fat doing what you are doing then why change it. I got right into counting my cals when dieting and as im trying to stay as lean as possible dont really wanna get out of the habit if you no what i mean. I dont mind doing it so.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

fair one mate no point in getting out of the habbit

Trained delts an calves before, the gym was packed so there was noooo way I was getting on a bench so had to adapt and overcome! As a result all exercises were done standing up, I did manage to jump on the smith machiene tho

Lat raise

8x12.5

8x15

8x12.5

8x12.5

Smith machiene push press (first time doing these)

8x40

8x60

8x50

7x50

Widegrip upright row

12x40

10x40

8x40

8x40

The next two exersices were super setted

Arnold press

8x17.5

8x20

8x20

8x17.5

Smith machiene calf raise

10x80

10x130

10x150

10x170

Then a drop set

10x170 10x130 10x80

Finished off with 5mins on the stepper to really hammer my calves then 20mins low intensity on the stat bike

Had my weekly weigh in today which was 82kg, this is the same as last week which am not too unhappy about as I thought last week was a fluke ha ha however I will be adding an extra scoop of oats to my mid morning and mid afternoon shakes also I will be upping my second to last meal from 25g whey to 50g whey

I know these are not large changes and if I feel they are not enough by next Thursday I will up cals slightly again until my body responds

Any way am stuck down soulth for the weekend (another weekend without seeing my son !! I shouldnt complain i suppose i see him more than most single dads but its never enough) so that means there is nothing to do but sit round and eat, I'll be training tri's on Saturday


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Possibly add in some more peanut butter as well mate. Not sure your scoop sizes for oats but 100g has got 360cals in. If you add this in with 25-35g of peanut butter about a table spoon thats an extra 500cals a day which should get your weight moving up.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

a scoop is about a third of a coffee mug mate not sure on weight but I'll defo add in the peanut butter I love it

Cheers again mate:thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

If it helps i just measured some oats on my scales. I heaped table spoon is around 10g of oats. An average coffee mug filled is about 100g of oats so thats 360 cals and ariund 60 g carbs. Obviously this depends on the coffee mug.

hope that helps.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> If it helps i just measured some oats on my scales. I heaped table spoon is around 10g of oats. An average coffee mug filled is about 100g of oats so thats 360 cals and ariund 60 g carbs. Obviously this depends on the coffee mug.
> 
> hope that helps.


Cheers mate :beer: I think I'll defo have to owe you some reps for that :thumbup1:

That means am getting about 40g carbs from oats 3 times a day and 40g carbs from my mrp 3times a day(total of 240g not to forget the 80g wms on training days), plus my mid day meal has a plate of pasta or rice in so carbs are looking good but I suppose only time will tell

Thanx again mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Not sure how you find oats mate but i tend to get bloated after 150g a day. Aftershock posted a thread on another board about using brown rice flour instead which i have just bought some of from holland and barrat. tesco sell it as well. its very similar to oats as a carb source mate and im finding it doesnt bloat me as much. its not expensive either at about 1.50 a kg. just a thought pal it all helps.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jeez, you miss a day on here and it all kicks off.

Cheers for the diet, thats why I asked you because you are like me having no control over what tosh they dish out in front of you so I need the supps to keep my levels up.

you know when you say whey and oats and fish oil, do you just stick them all in a blender and off you go? I mean, I don't imagine you snort it, but I was just wondering as when I tried mixing it the other morning I ended up with a whey shake and some stodge that I couldn't get out of the bottom of my glass.

I'm liking the look of that meal plan though, maybe sub the peanut butter for something more appatizing, not sure what though. Was also considering changing my last meal for a cassein whey.

I'm off to google all these drugs and see what they do and if I need them lol

fills in an hour at work.

Cheers again for the help.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> Not sure how you find oats mate but i tend to get bloated after 150g a day. Aftershock posted a thread on another board about using brown rice flour instead which i have just bought some of from holland and barrat. tesco sell it as well. its very similar to oats as a carb source mate and im finding it doesnt bloat me as much. its not expensive either at about 1.50 a kg. just a thought pal it all helps.


Looks like I'll be making a trip to tesco cheers mate:beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

chris I just bang the oats and whey in my protien shaker (not sure what it's really called it's like a cup thing) I make sure I take out the siv thing so the oats don't get stuck and then just drink it mate, as for the fish oil there soft gels so I just eat them like pills altho snorting them sounds like a good idea :laugh: :whistling:

As for the cassien and whey that's a good idea but my mrp contains cassien whey and egg protien so I just use that for simplisity

You could swap the peanut butter for any type of nuts (almonds and pistashio's have loads of protien)


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right no training today, but I have decided on a show well sort of:whistling:

I was hoping to do the ukbff north west

last year it was in may so am guessing it would be around the same time in 09, I was hoping to do the classical class but after looking up the weight restrictions am not so sure

Unless I read it wrong for my height (154 cm) I would have to be 58kg (I am 82 at the mo)

So like any good bber with far too much time on his hands I dug out the issue of beef with the last north west show in (craig Jefferson won the classic an he looked awesome) and the first timmers class looked out of this world there is no way I would look like I belong on stage with these guys

This is by no means me giving up I am more determined than ever to pack on some size and make sure in doing so I get rid of any weak points:rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Just concentrate on packing some seriouse size on mate you will be suprised how much you can put on over the next few months if you keep at it. then just evaluate next year. If you dont think you can make that show look to do a later one. I may even wait till early 2010 before i do 1.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

At least you have set yourself a goal. You don't have to set a time limit on your goals, just keep plodding along. Mine are a little more simplistic at the moment but I'll get there. My diet is shoddy as hell, so I need to make the effort that you do to get the good stuff from elsewhere.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> Just concentrate on packing some seriouse size on mate you will be suprised how much you can put on over the next few months if you keep at it. then just evaluate next year. If you dont think you can make that show look to do a later one. I may even wait till early 2010 before i do 1.


Yeah that's the plan mate :thumb: my problem is am allways trying to run instead of learning to walk:laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> At least you have set yourself a goal. You don't have to set a time limit on your goals, just keep plodding along. Mine are a little more simplistic at the moment but I'll get there. My diet is shoddy as hell, so I need to make the effort that you do to get the good stuff from elsewhere.


mate you have come a long way from that before pic you posted what ever your doing is defo working:thumbup1:

I have no doubt you will surpass your goals in no time


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hit tri's today, felt good went heavier than ever which is prob due to the higher cals/carbs

I'm starting to really feel like a fat f*cker, I have put on 4kg since I started bulking and am certainly feeling it :lol: :lol:

I took some pics last nite which I'll post up in a bit (if I can convince my mate to do it for me) to be honest they don't really show much apart from my back leaning out? Oh and my new love handles:whistling:

Todays workout

Rope pulldowns

8x31.5

8x35 pb

8x31.5

9x28

Skull crushers

8x30

8x32.5 pb

8x32.5

7x32.5

Decline close grip (flat bench was taken)

8x50

8x70

6x80 I think this is the heaviest av done

7x70

Body weight dips

15

15

12

12

I felt very strong today but am not happy with the way I look at the mo

Am thinking of changing my routine round to a push pull legs split and training Monday Tuesday Thursday Saturday so it's a constant rotation on wat day each group is hit, am going to spend the rest of the day researching this type of training an decide for definate if I want to try it

On a side note I have noticed that since upping my cals am having 3 or 4 sh*ts a day!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate. Im also growing them love handles mate not very amusing lol.

push/pull is something ive never tried but may be worth a look in. I also seem to be visiting the toilet around 3-4 times a day lol.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

Ha ha At least am not the only one then


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

3-4, I'm lucky if I manage to get off the ****ter 3-4 times a day the crap they feed me on here.

Don't talk to ne about love handles either. I cannopt find a decent exercise that works my obliques at all, and the cardio seems to be doing great everywhere else but there.

I suppose at least your bulking so you have an excuse. I supposed to be cutting.

Get the pics up though mate and let's have a look.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll see if I can get him to put them up

For "tucking" my obliques in I used one of arnolds exersises coz mine use to stick out a mile lol I think there called seated twists but when I type it into google another exersise comes up so I'll have a go at explaining it ha ha

Start off sat on a bench place a barbell or pole of some kind accross your shoulders (I use a mop or brush handle coz there easy to find on board ha ha) hold the ends of the "pole" so your in a sort of seated crusafix position, keep your head an eyes pointing forward at all times and twist your body round so one hand faces forward and one faces the rear with your head eyes and legs in the same position then return you body to the start position,this is one rep the next rep will be the opposite hand going forward

I do 3 sets of 40 reps it's worked a treat for me. At first your range of movement will be crap but it will improve after time try not to force it use good form even tho it dosent really "feel" like it's doing much

Sorry about my **** explination but I couldn't find a link to it


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

starting my new training split as of tomorow let me know what you guys think

Am going to do this for 5 weeks then asses progress

I will be training less days a week and hitting each body part with a little less volume however I will be keeping the reps to about 8

I will hit large bodyparts with 12/14 sets and smaller bodyparts with about 9 sets

Mon. Chest bi

Tue. Legs calves

Wed. Rest

Thur. Back rear delts

Fri. Rest

Sat. Delts tri

Sun. Rest

My back work out is pretty much the same as this is the only area am happyish with progress:whistling:

The only difference is av dropped a cable movement and added my rear delts

Any way if this doesn't make any sense it will as I go along :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks ok to me mate. Only thing i would do personally is swap rear delts with tri's but thats more of a personal choice.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

to be honest mate that was my initial idea but I was watching blood an guts (for the milionth time :whistling: ) an this is the split he uses even tho he trains 2 on 1 off and completely different rep range etc

So being the scouse bastard I am I nicked his split:laugh: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well hit my first workout of the new routine an on the whole am pretty happy altho I did take it easy on chest as my shoulder still isn't 100%

I got a pb on hammer curls but after that my bi's an fore arms were so pumped it hurt to hold the weights LOL

Incline press

8x50

8x70

8x70

6x70

Pecdec

8x68

8x75

6x82

15% low incline db press

8x32.5 pb

8x32.5

7x32.5

9x30

Incline flye

8x22.5

8x22.5

7x22.5

Hammer curl

8x15

8x20 pb

6x20

Db standing alt curl

8x12.5

8x12.5

6x12.5 (pump got to much for me to hold on)

Ez curl

8x20

8x20

10x17.5

Am happy with how it went today doing legs tomorow so I held back on cardio because I want to smash my squat pb


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

these are a few of the pics i took on saturday

the leg an ab shot show what a fatty i am now:whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate your leaner than i am at the mon ull see in a week or so when i put my pics up. good work lat spread looks good keep it up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate:beer:

Not for long tho I've just pollished off a large domino's pizza and I still managed to eat all 9 of my usual meals lol

Can't wait to see your progress pics I think you have got a good 2 stone on me mate means I betta go an chomp on some oats:thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Everything looks ok... apart from Che Guevarra :laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Everything looks ok... apart from Che Guevarra :laugh:


I know I was young and impressionable:whistling: mike Tyson has it on his ribs and before you ask yes I would put my hand in the fire if he did:laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so jelouse of you dominoes its unreal mate i love the place. get those oats down ya bit of cinnamon scoop of choc or banana whey and some dried fruit. Id rather eat that than ben and jerrys lol im so sad.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

me too LOL my favorite meal is oats choc whey and milk ha ha


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry, guys. Roast Dinner every time for me. Doesn't matter what meat, provided there's plenty of it!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Pizza's my vice. Asda build your own 15 foot stonebake with extra everything.

Looking good mate, good progress.

I tried your oblique thing today briefly and smacked my mate in the face with a bar, so definately keeping it.

the Che Gueverra isn't so worrying as the pink dinosaur sheets!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO didnt notice them hahahaha


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

it's dorothy the dinosur LOL I love it:whistling: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I tried your oblique thing today briefly and smacked my mate in the face with a bar, so definately keeping it.


Haha bet that was funny as fook:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know what Dorothy the dinosaur is, but I want it.

Is she banging Barney?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

nah mate it's off the wiggles (my little sister likes them :whistling: )


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

felt realy lethargic all day work has bin boring an I could not be ****d with the gym however like all good addicts I decided to go anyway :thumb:

Half an hour before going the gym I had a double serving of my pre workout formular drink thing which picked me up a bit then got a text of my n*bhead ex and I was ready to smash the weights an take out some aggression

To my surprise I got some pb's and if I had a spotter am in no doubt I'd of had the confidence to go heavier

Todays workout

Squats

8x40

8x80

8x110

8x130 pb

7x135 pbish just couldn't get full rom for another rep

8x110

Smith front squat

8x50

8x60

6x70

10x50

Smith calf raise

10x100

10x140

10x150

10x150

10x150

10x140

Single leg db calf raise

12x30

12x30

10x35

Leg extension

8x82

8x96

8x103 pb

Then I do 5mins on the stepper to hammer my calves

Not done much cardio this week so tomorow am going to do abs and cardio even tho it's a rest day

Won't be in the gym this weekend so that should be enough rest, reason being my mate bought tickets to see queen in Liverpool on Saturday so were going to travel to mine Friday that should be fun

Only problem is am going to have to ask him to stay in on the Friday because I want to have my son, I feel a bit bad because we had this weekend planned for ages but I had to work last weekend so I didn't get to see him and he has got to come first

oh well at least am still going to the concert with him on the Saturday :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just noticed that there is another thread with a similar title to mine any one know how I can change my thread title?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a serious motivation falior for cardio today I did plan to do an hour on the stat bike but got half an hour in an my legs were killing from yesterday so I called it a day

Hit abs before this

3x20 straight leg crunch

3x20 exercise ball crunch

1x40 (each side) side crunch

Oh well back day tomorow an I can't wait


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

forgot to mention I weighed myself today and I'm up 1.5 kg since Saturday I'm now at 83.5 most likley down to all the food am eating an am putting a fair bit of bf on as well:whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry about the cardio pal you dont want to be doing an hour anyway.

Congrats on the weight increase. If you feel you are putting to much bf on try and pull ure carbs down a little. The other option which is what im debating about is just bulking till after xmas then doing a really strict 8 week cut down then start to builk again.

just a thought. its only 2 months of dieting which in reality is nothing


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think am going to do the bulk then cut just seems easyer to be honest

An am loving the extra carb at the mo


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, well done on the weight increase.

60 mins seem alot. Don't things start getting a bit catabolic after 30 - 45?

Still jealous like, 83.5 kg, I think I weighed that when I was born. I'm 106kg on a cut!

Hope you enjoyed the back!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

today was like Christmas and my birthday all rolled up into one! I walked into my works gym and nearly fell over when I noticed they had bought a cybex leg press machiene I was like a kid LOL I can't wait to smash some sets on that bad boy after my squats on Tuesday:thumb: 

Trained back and rear delts, got a new pb for deads so I was chuffed

One thing I did notice is that when it come to do reverse pecdec I couldn't lift as much as normal am going to put this down to the fact that am training rear delts after back, got an awesome pump doing them so I can't see it being a problem

Training today

Wide grip pulldown

8x68

10x82

8x89

7x82

Db row

8x32.5 could of done more but havnt done them in ages so was just getting a feel for them

10x37.5

8x40 there the heaviest db's work have got

8x40

Bent row

8x50

8x70

8x70

6x70

Kinda struggled on these for some reason

Deadlift

8x50

8x100

8x120 pb

8x100

Reverse pecdec

20x40

20x33

20x33

20x26

Finnished off with 20mins on the stat bike

I was happy with the workout and I can't wait to get back in the gym


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Hey, well done on the weight increase.
> 
> 60 mins seem alot. Don't things start getting a bit catabolic after 30 - 45?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate :beer:

Yeah it prob does more harm than good but am wierd an I like cardio on the stat bike:thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate.

try doing deadlifts first IMO i used to do them last and ended up injurin myself and know a couple of people who have done this as well.

With deadlifts people always go heavy its human nature and with it being a heavy exercise as well you have to be careful because it doesnt take much to pull a muscle somewere. One of my mates actually slipped a disk.

Just a thought.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I pulled my hamstring doing deads, just got a few good lifts in today. I do them first as well. Its such a good all over exercise that I like to be fresh when I do it.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

allways feel wiped out after deads so put them last but defo food for thought!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

went to see queen at the weekend and they were fcuking awesome I was about three foot away from brian may was very sureal:thumbup1:

Also had more than a few drinks on Friday nite :whistling:

Now that the weekends out of the way I have fcuk all plans until the works cristmas do so it's back down to business with regards for training

I was gutted I didn't go the british but none of my mates are even a little bit interested in bbing (they would rather watch queen coz there wierd:whistling: )

Any way I was happy James l won his procard an I can't wait to see him compete in the ifbb

Speaking of him I got to watch the trailer on utube for his new DVD an it looks quality, instead of droping hints this year for what I want for Christmas I made the family watch the trailer and also showed them how to get to his web site I made it perfectly clear that I would be watching his DVD all crimbo morning LOL

Training today

Incline press

8x50

8x80

8x70

8x70

Low incline db press

7x35

7x35

6x35

8x32.5

Pecdec

8x75

8x82

6x82

Incline flye

8x22.5

8x25

6x25

Db incline curl

10x12.5

8x12.5

7x12.5

Hammer curl

8x20

8x20

8x17.5

Concentration curl

8x10

8x10

8x10 drop set 8x5

Weights are creaping up to what they were before my shoulder injury but it's still not back to normal yet hopfuly not long now tho


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good.

I also wanted to to go the finals but no1 would go i was gutted lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I couldn't understand why my mates wernt as excited as me LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I quite fancy taking in a few shows when I get back as well , might have a little look whats on. Got to be better than any other sport going on in Newcastle at the moment. I don't suppose any of my mates will have the urge to join me.

Congrats with the weight increase, feels good when its going in the right direction!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate it feels good getting back to normal strength

Yeah think I'll be going to a few shows next year


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey bud, workouts looking good!

3 exercises with 3 sets a piece including a drop set at the end seems a bit overkill for the biceps :smile:

well done on the 120PB on deads! very similar backworkouts minus the deads


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers bulk

yeah the dropset was overkill but the concentration curls were more of a pump than actual work as I can go a lot heavyer

How many sets should I do for bi's mate?

I use to do 4 exercises for 4 sets each but didn't really get any were so trying to change it up


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

2 exercises tops with 3 sets.... sometimes i've even just used one exercise once in a blue moon (2-3 weeks).

as long as your hitting your back hard with rowing movements (which you are), the biceps get worked.

ez/barbell curls - 3 sets -6-reps

db preacher curls (takes out all cheating) - 2-3 sets 8-10 reps

biceps will only grow as large as they need to due to being a small muscle group.

no doubt when your back becomes bigger, the arms will grow in kind too.

likewise with chest/triceps


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I'll give it a go next Monday


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

finaly got to use the new leg press in works gym but from now on am going to go for high reps on it as there isn't really enough weight

My legs feel trashed after today, I managed to squat 140kg but am not going to count it as a pb because I only managed 4 reps with full rom then 4 with reduced rom

Squat

8x40

8x90

8x120

8x130

8x140 last 4 with [email protected] rom

8x100

Leg press

8x60

8x100

8x140

10x180 this is the only set that worked me

Ham curl

8x75

8x82

8x89 pb I think?

Leg extension

8x89

8x110 pb

8x110

Barbell calf raise

10x100

10x140

10x140

10x140

Single leg db calf raise

10x40

10x40

10x40

I was buzzing with my leg extension pb all in all a good workout


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

B*stard, its my legs today and I was hoping I could get away with just doing 100kg like last week. Now you had to go and drop 140 on me!!!

Lets see what i can muster.

Sounds like a good session though. your legs obviously have a lot more strength in them then mine.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate you will suprise your self with how much you can lift I reckon your going to hit a new pb today:thumb:

your alot stronger than me in most other lifts so am glad av still got squats:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tell me about it thats a good session there mate.

Now my knee is improving im guna have to make some seriouse improvements.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers hilly mate

Your leg workouts look brutal


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had an awesome workout this morning

After I finished deadlifts my back was so pumped I couldn't even stand up it took me about 15 mins to put the bar away LOL

Was meant to do cardio and abs but I was physicaly and mentaly drained after deads so am going to do them tonight after work

Also got a pb for deads 122.5 kg for 8 reps an I think I could of done more but as long as the weight keeps going up am happy

Todays workout

Wide grip pulldown

8x68

8x89

10x82

8x82

Tbar row

8x60

8x80 same as my pb but felt easyer guna go higher next week

10x70

9x70

Smith machiene bent row

8x50

8x90 pb

10x80

8x80

Reverse pecdec

20x47

20x40

20x40

20x33

Deadlift

8x50

8x100

8x122.5 pb

7x110

I was extremely pleased with this workout, I think the extra rest day am having a week is doing me good but god knows it's boring as fcuk

Weighed myself today i'm now 84kg so that's a 0.5kg increasesince last week

Also took some measurements because I havnt taken any for a few weeks

Arms 15 3/4" that a 3/4" increase but I measured about an hour after training back so not sure how much that affected the measurement

Quads 23.5" I think a 0.5" increase but I'll have to read back an check?

Calves 16" no improvement so am going to switch my training up for calves


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the pb mate. keep up the hard work and get that food into ya


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Doing well mate. Looks like I am going to have to get my ar*e in gear with deads to keep ahead of you! You're growing well, I can't wait till I have finished cutting then I can bulk. Seems to take forever. You had a look at any shows yet? Or is that on the back burner definately for now?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers hilly I love all this eating but I am hating the love handles:whistling:

Chris yeah shows defo on the back burner at the mo am just going to crack on adding mass an see were I am

Just got back from doing abs an cardio

Did 30 mins on the stat bike

Abs

3x20 incline crunch

3x15 cable crunch

My diet is changing a little bit because of work:cursing:, people are getting ****ed off with me having 6 eggs every morning (i am now only allowed 3) so my first two meals are changing to:

Meal 1: 2scoops oats 50g whey

Meal 2: 3whole eggs 2wholemeal toast

Basicaly just added 25g whey to meal 1 an 2wholemeal toast to meal 2


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know the feeling with the meals mate. It's a joke. Like they don't want you to be healthy. I went for lunch today and I kid you not the healthiest thing on the menu was grilled sausage. I have actually had to bribe a chef to get me fresh diced chicken everyday, the fact that we throw away about a ton of it doesn't seem to matter.

Can you not get the powdered egg, or is that different?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

it's part of my mrp shake mate

No chance of me bribing them there jobs worths


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Its pathetic isn't it. I bet if you asked for burgers for every meal they would oblige. Thats what bugs me,we have a cafe that I can get burgers at 24 hours a day, but see if you want something healty you would think you had just asked for the moon on a stick!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stop ure wingin just pinch them and drink them raw. be a man hahaha.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha I wish

Who says the military looks after the boys, they compain if your not fit an complain if you want to eat healthy it's a joke

Fank god for mrp's an whey :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> cheers hilly I love all this eating but I am hating the love handles:whistling:


Yeah they are not nice but the tip is to make your back so wide that your love handles are not noticeable lol :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha it's a work in progress but until it's wide enough I'll just have to be fat:whistling: :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Looking good Joey, keep up the good work.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Looking good Joey, keep up the good work.


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

today was meant to be another rest day but I just couldn't help myself:thumb:

I finnished work at about 10 thismorning but am stuck down here coz am skint so I thought fcuk it am going the gym

Motivated by the fact my calves showed no improvement on the tape measure yesterday I decided to hit them today followed by some cardio

For the first couple of leg press calf raise sets I did 30 reps per set but foot position was changed after 10 reps ie toes in x10 toes out x10 toes neutral x10

Leg press calf raise

30x90

30x130

30x150

30x130

Then I switched to just the neutral position

8x170

8x190

8x200

8x200

8x200

My plan was to then do 30mins on the stepper but I only managed to do 13 mins before the pump was unbearable I then did 20mins on the stat bike to Finnish off

Another boring weekend at work! But at least I get to hit delts an tri's tomorow can't wait


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Finnish? As in Scandinavian Finnish?

Good work mate. Its a nightmare, but like I say, you can only p*ss with the d*ck you've got!

I seem to remember that RN gyms aren't to bad for equipment though. The ones at collingwood and Excellent were ok, although that was like 11years ago now.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Finnish LOL that would be my **** spelling

The shore side gyms are ok mate just full of chimps it's on board that the gyms are shoking there just random bits an bobs shoved any were there is space (which isn't much LOL)


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained delts an tri's thismorning, I tried to stick to 6 working sets for tri's like advised by ib but I just couldn't help my self because 2 exercises just didn't feel enough, from now on I will do 3exercises with 2sets each

I felt very strong today think I got a pb for db press 8x30kg am sure I've lifted this weight before but not for this many reps and never in my work gym so things are going in the right direction, am putting this all down to the ammount of carbs am eating my only concern is that am putting on a bit much bf

Db press

8x25

10x27.5 went up very easy

8x30

6x30

Lat raise

8x15 felt heavy prob due to db press first

10x12.5

8x12.5

8x12.5

Seated military press

8x20

8x30

5x40

7x30

Rope pulldown

10x31.5

8x35

8x28

Skulls

8x30

8x32.5

8x32.5

Lying ez extension

15x10

8x20

All in all a good workout


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Some good lifting there mate. Good numbers on all of them, better than I can do at the moment. Don't worry to much about the carbs mate, I'm sure its just a bit of paranoia (sp), especially with your love handles, which probably don't exist either lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'd throw the skulls before the rope pulldowns mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry about the bf to much at this point mate. im having the same mental issues but its xmas and what counts is the muscle you are putting on . just buy some bigger t shirts and jumpers so they dont cling to your stomach lol and ull be fine.

congrats on the pb again this is what gthe extra food is for its all helping towards getting bigger.

I agree with incredible about the skulss before rope. i always do rope last if i do it. I no what you mean about not feeling as if you have done enough with only sets but if you have trained heavy enough its all good. i only did 9 sets for chest yesterday but ive got unreal doms today.

Im liking the higher rep work for calfs mate it makes a good change doesnt it. now try some 100 rep sets .


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers chris thanks for the kind words, as for the love handles there defo there:whistling:

Ib thanks again I'll put them first an try and smash a new pb:thumbup1:

Ha ha it's funny you should mention bigger clothes hilly I was just saying to my mate am going to have to go to primani (primark ) an get some baggy jumpers to hide the chub

100 rep calf set Jesus mate one step at a time LOL I'll be walking like a [email protected] victim for a week :laugh: seriously tho I'll give it a go on Tuesday how many sets do you recomend for a first time trying? An should they be like a massive drop set? Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well i only started them like 3-4 weeks ago. i train calfs twice a week.

1st calf session will be high rep stuff. sets of 50's,100's etc. only 2 or 3 sets then maybe standing calf machine sets of 30 superseted with standing on a bench with 1 foot and really extending the calf. set of 30 of these.

then the other workout will be very heavy workout but still superseted.

id say put a light weight on the leg press machine mate i only have 10 kilo on either side. go for a hundrer mate you will get them they just hurt like hell. take a rest at 50 reps if you need to. i found once i get to 70 reps i have to take a second or 2 rest every ten reps lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ohh i also take a rest inbetween sets. so first set might be a 100 reps then second will be 50 reps. but i have to have a rest inbetween cos they kill u lol.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice one mate I'll have a crack at it on Tuesday am also going to train them heavy on Saturdays thanks again mate:thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

bit of a strange workout today not sure weather I should be happy or cry LOL

First off I got 2 pb's but I was weak on incline press

Also I might have injured my good delt. Lifting db's up on my own for db press! The middle an rear delts were killing me an defo affected the rest of my workout but by the time I'd finnished there was no pain :confused1: I just took 400mg ibrufen to be on the safe side an stop any swelling

Had to start the workout different because there was no benches free, so I decided I was going to get a new pb for pecdec an it was pretty easy to be honest, however incline press was very difficult after doing pecdec

The strange thing is wen I got on to db press I felt very strong an even got a pb? An trashed my delt at the same time LOL no more heavy db presses without some one helping me lift up the weight!!!!

Pecdec

8x75

10x89

8x96 pb (nearly a full stack:thumb: )

Incline press

8x50

6x80

7x75

8x70

15% incline db press

8x35 (usualy strugle but it felt light)

6x37.5 pb

7x35

6x35

Incline flye

7x22.5 (delt was killing!)

8x22.5

Diddnt do the last set as it was too painful

Db incline curl

8x15 again these hurt my delt

12x10

Db hammer curl

8x20

Then did a set of plate hammer curls to take out delt involvment

15x25 plate

Concentration curls

8x10

8x10

Felt no pain what so ever doing these and by the time I finished my delt wasn't sore at all?

Any way am happy with the pb's and now am ready for legs tomorow woooo except am going to give hilly's calf work out a go "ouch" :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope its not to bad, guess you'll see in teh morning when you wake up. Sure it will be fine. i twinge bits all the time and they are ok. Just make sure you rest it up properly though.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah will do mate legs tomorow so should be ok

Funny fing is it feels fine now but it fcuking killed when I done it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey mate, if your doing peck deck as a pre-exhaust, is there the need for db flys?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just use the to bring up my upper chest so I have one isolation an one compound for upper an lower mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right had a proper **** day in work

Firstly: were working on electrical gear an I finnished pretty quick, one of the lads was struggling so I was helping him showing were to test etc I went to point to a contact and the soft [email protected] hadnt isolated it so I got a shock! I was not best pleased LOL I **** myself

Secondly (an this is wat realy ****ed me off!): we were all sat round talking about money and how expensive it is to travel home blah blah bearing in mind am a single parent

Mid conversation some fcuking complete [email protected] turns round an says to me "it's all right for you I've got a proper family to think about!" I went fcuking nuts to say the least

This tool has got a wife and kid at home but has only seen them once or twice in the last couple of months coz he's busy spending all his time down here with his bit on the side

I couldn't believe he had the cheek to say that to me I'm ten times the dad he is just because am not with my sons mum dosent mean **** all

Sorry for the rant it just gets to me

Right on to training

I took all my anger out in the gym an I managed to get a new squat pb an managed to add 2 reps on even with the new weight, then managed to repeat it the next set ha ha I was a happy bunny after that LOL

By the time I'd finnished my quad an ham workout there was people using the squat rack, leg press and smith machiene so I had to make do with a db an raised platform for calves, I'll smash in hillys 100 rep workout at the weekend in the gym I train at while am at home

Squat

8x50

8x100

8x130

10x145 pb

10x145

8x145

Leg press

15x180

8x220 pb

8x220

8x220 (last rep was a bit dodgy)

Ham curl

8x75

8x96 pb

8x89

Leg extension

8x96

8x117 pb

7x117

Db calf raise

20x40

15x40

10x40 + 10xbw

40xbw

I was buzzing with this workout an to top it off when I bent down to put the db away after calf raises I split my shorts nearly in half every one was ****ing there selves


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome work pal congrats on the pb's


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I was well happy with the pb's but I was a bit disapponted with my calf workout I'll defo be training them properly at the weekend


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

ya its ok to rant on here.....screw that guy thinking his family is more important than you...... But please do me a favor and SHAVE YOUR BUSH!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

fair point mate it's my log I'll rant if I want too

No need to shave only trim, shavings for competitions:thumb:

Only real men have body hair:whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a rest day from weights today was meant to do just cardio but ended up doing abs as well because I havnt done them for a while (because I can't see them any more  )

For abs I did:

3x20 Swiss ball crunch

3x15 incline crunch

Superset with

3x30 seated twists

Cardio was 30mins on the stat bike with my heart rate at 120, did this just to loosen my legs up after yesterdays hammering 

I'm hoping am going to have time to get in the gym tomorow afternoon as am in work tomorow night til 10/11 o'clock :cursing: this is going to fcuk up all my meals so am going to have to try an smuggle them with me:thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

How's the shoulder?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

How's tricks? don't worry about that cock, just laugh him off. Really don't know where some people get off.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> How's the shoulder?


the one I originaly had a problem with has bin fine since stopping flat bench mate thanks again for the advise on that one mate

As for the other one it seems to be fine, I took ibrufen as soon as I did it then held an ice pack on it that night

Since then I've bin massaging it in the shower I'm hoping this has done the trick

Am training back tomorow but I'll start off light an see how it feels


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> How's tricks? don't worry about that cock, just laugh him off. Really don't know where some people get off.


alrite mate

Yeah that's what I did (after trying to choke him :whistling: ) he actualy appologised this morning so at least that's some thing


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> the one I originaly had a problem with has bin fine since stopping flat bench mate thanks again for the advise on that one mate
> 
> As for the other one it seems to be fine, I took ibrufen as soon as I did it then held an ice pack on it that night
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You've been massaging it in the shower since then???? Thats like a day and a half, you should probably get out of the shower and do something else.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha I wonderd why I wasn't gaining weight I suppose it's time to get out of the shower an eat some protien:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had to squease my workout in after pt today so I was fcuked an as a result it was pretty poor

My plan was to skip deads an do shrugs and face pulls to hit traps, BUT.... After I finished them I thought why the fcuk am I being a lazy [email protected]! So I turned my iPod on full blast an cracked on with 5x5 deadlifts

Wide grip pulldowns

8x75

7x89

8x82

8x75

Smith bent row

8x60

6x100 pb but only got 6reps

8x90

6x90

Db shrugs

10x35

15x40

15x40

Face pulls

10x35

10x38.5

8x38.5

10x31.5

Deadlift

5x40 warm up

5x130 went up easy

4x150 cudnt get the last one!!

5x140

5x130

5x130

Workout done not the best I've ever had tho


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

also I was thinking about swaping by chest/bi workout with my delt/tri workout because chest is really lagging so it will have a rest day either side of it

What do you fella's think?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I do chest/Tri before legs and a rest day, so i have essentially 2 days rest either side. I need it, the pain has just gone this morning before shoulders this afternoon.

Do deads first as well! You'll see much better results if you do that first then rest of your workout. I think I am right in saying big compounds first, then everything else after. that way you havn't pre-exhausted your muscles.

Mind you, if I have got that right I may cry, because it is possibly the first thing I have learnt in my life!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha most people put compounds first but I like to pre exhaust for some exercises

Dorian does hypers before deads in blood n guts

Deads are usualy last or towards the end of my workout because I can't do much after them

As you can see tho I did start my workout with two compounds 

So you think swaping the workouts round is a good idea mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its a thought mate yeh give it a go why not.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

am going to mate so it will be chest/bi Saturday and delt/tri Monday I'll see how it goes


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

finished work at 9 thismorning an my lift home isn't til 4 so I did tomorows workout today, now I can have a full uninterupted weekend with my son

It's a pain in the **** trying to get a babysitter while I go the gym

Had a training partner today an it was a pretty good workout

I sort of decided half way through my workout that am going to drop the volume down to 3 working sets for larger muscles from 4, it was just a bit too much for me

Incline press

8x50

8x80

6x80

6x70 +2 asisted

15% incline db press

8x37.5 pb up 2reps from last time

6x37.5

6x35

6x35

Pecdec

9x96 pb up 1rep from last time

7x96

Low cable flye

10x10

10x12.5 pb but hardly ever do these

Db incline curl

10x12.5

11x10

Concentration curl

10x10

12x10

Hammer curl

6x22.5 + 2 with crap form not that form was good for the first ones

6x20

Not the best of workouts because I was fatigued by the time I finished pressing but am hoping droping the volume will sort this out


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

finished work at 9 thismorning an my lift home isn't til 4 so I did tomorows workout today, now I can have a full uninterupted weekend with my son

It's a pain in the **** trying to get a babysitter while I go the gym:cursing:

Had a training partner today an it was a pretty good workout

I sort of decided half way through my workout that am going to drop the volume down to 3 working sets for larger muscles from 4, it was just a bit too much for me

Even managed to get a few pb's by increasing reps

Incline press

8x50

8x80

6x80

6x70 +2 asisted

15% incline db press

8x37.5 pb up 2reps from last time

6x37.5

6x35

6x35

Pecdec

9x96 pb up 1rep from last time

7x96

Low cable flye

10x10

10x12.5 pb but hardly ever do these

Db incline curl

10x12.5

11x10

Concentration curl

10x10

12x10

Hammer curl

6x22.5 + 2 with crap form not that form was good for the first ones

6x20

Not the best of workouts because I was fatigued by the time I finished pressing but am hoping droping the volume will sort this out


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good mate and the drop in volume should help with that mate ive been doing the same recently and intend to drop it again during pct.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate am finaly starting to listen to my body


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Your body never lies! Glad you get to have a quality weekend with your son, hope you get up to lots of halloween mixchief. look forward to hearing about it when your back online.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

Am sat here playing bob the builder as we speak LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a great weekend with my son I feel recharged an ready to crack on with some training

With that said I was traveling til half two last nite to get back to work so the lack of sleep affected todays workout bigtime

Had to keep it short because of work

Lat raise

10x12.5

8x15

7x15

Db press

10x27.5

8x27.5

Smith push press

8x60

8x50

Skulls

10x35 pb

9x35

Rope pulldowns

8x35

8x31.5

Lying ez extensions

8x25

Short and sweet

Am going to have an early night and make sure am read for tomorows leg workout, can't wait


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad you had a good weekend mate. One bad workout is worth it for the time with your son.

You still don't like your compounds first eh?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

depends mate my middle delt is really week so I pre exhausted it with lat raise also meant my db press was lighter which was good because I was nakerd:whistling:

I don't do this all the time I like to switch it up a bit now and again

Yeah mate it was defo worth it for a full weekend with my son


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

when you say that your lateral delt is weak, in strength or in size?

most people have a front dominance from flat bench and military press developing what looks like drooping front shoulders, any chance of a pic front on relaxed and side on?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah mate I'll take them at the weekend I suppose it's about time I updatede pics now am a fatty:laugh:

The reason I say it's weak is because I look narrow from the front but on side poses my delt looks wider

I did not do any type of military press when I first started training because I read some were that most peoples front delts were dominant, I know I was stupid but my point is my front delts are not overly big in relation to everything else (I think)

Any way mate I'll put up the pics at the weekend but remember am bulking so be gentle


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just got back from destroying my legs

Started off with two compound exercises especialy for chris:thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Squats

8x90

8x130

12x145 pb 2reps extra

10x145

8x145

10x130

Leg press

10x190

10x210

10x230

8x240 pb

Leg extensions

8x103

8x117

Ham curl

8x96

6x96

For calves I tryed hillys 100 reppers but am gay an only managed 70:laugh:

Smith calf raise

70x40

50x40

35x40

Then collapsed LOL it was extremely painful to drag my **** over to the stat bike for 20mins cardio


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

hey mate, I love to workout....whenever I am a bad boy a skip the gym, it is always on leg days....I just absolutely hate to work out my legs......how do you get motivated to do them?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good workout mate. next time go for more and add in a second set of 30-50 lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I'll try an do more

I've got a horrible feeling I won't be able to walk tomorow tho LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sofresh said:


> hey mate, I love to workout....whenever I am a bad boy a skip the gym, it is always on leg days....I just absolutely hate to work out my legs......how do you get motivated to do them?


I use to be the same mate, I really want to compete an looking threw beef mag the people who win usualy have big ripped quads so that's motivation enough :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

100 reppers? eeeeeek, sounds painful even at 70!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

fcuking crippled me LOL av got doms already!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha sounds gd


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm so proud :blush:

I had to skip squats today. Eventually I am going to do some squats properly, with proper weights, then I am coming hunting your PB's. Great lifts mate, makes me jealous, I have tall man pigeon leg syndrome.

I wouldn't say 70 is gay. I know plenty of gays who can do 70's :tongue:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha cheers mate:thumb: you will be lifting my girly weights in no time

Av defo got some serious doms in my calves today feels kinda nice LOL they havnt felt like this in a while:whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a really anoying niggle in my right trap all week it kinda feels like I need a good massage (all offers welcome:whistling it's like a knot in my trap prob from being sat at a desk looking down all day

Didn't help that it was back day an deads were murder on it:laugh:

Wide grip pulldown

10x75

8x89

8x82

Tbar row

8x65

10x80 pb 2 extra reps

8x80

Smith row (went high reps for a change)

20x50

20x50

17x50

Deadlift

8x90

8x130 pb for this rep range

6x140

6x130

Was trashed after these

Reverse pecdec (very light)

20x26 x3

Weight as of today is 86.5kg up 1.5kg from last week however my abs have gone missing some were

Also took mesurments

Arms 15 1/4" down half an inch am guessing because they were pumped when mesured last?

Calves 16 1/2" up half an inch but there still killing from Tuesday so might not be acurite

Quads 24" up half an inch

Over all am pretty happy


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Progressing well joey,keep going mate!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate:beer:

It's mainly down to the help every one has given me on this thread


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

140 for reps, mm, getting a bit close to me, I'm only 150 for 5 x 5.

Good lifts, imagine what you could do if you only did those deads first :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's my short term goal to catch you


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

your progressing alright!

lol, yes, you must have measured the arms while they were pumped or were very slack on the tape measure


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> it's like a knot in my trap prob from being sat at a desk looking down all day


a physios worst nightmare :cursing:

you silly office workers are all the same

Them - "i have pain in the back of my neck/shoulders"

Me - Ok what do you do for a job

Them - I sit at a desk on the computer most of the day

Me - do you take regular breaks, keep your neck moving throughout the day

Them - not really no

Me - whats your posture like

Them - pretty average tbh

Me - ****, ****, :cursing: , SIT UP STRAIGHT, MAKE SURE YOUR COMPUTER WORK STATION IS SET UP RIGHT, DONT KEEP YOUR NECK IN THE SAME POSITION ALL DAY AS ITS GOING TO GET STIFF, AND GET UP AWAY FROM YOUR DESK OR ATLEAST MOVE YOUR NECK AROUND ATLEAST EVERY 30-50MIN

:lol: :lol: :lol:

end of my physio rant, as you were hahahahahaha

xx


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> your progressing alright!
> 
> lol, yes, you must have measured the arms while they were pumped or were very slack on the tape measure


Cheers mate

Yeah must have had the tape mesure wonky LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

MissBC said:


> a physios worst nightmare :cursing:
> 
> you silly office workers are all the same
> 
> ...


Am a mechanic but on a course for my promotion so doing alot of class room work

Defo not an office worker LOL

Thanks for the advice I didn't know I could get injured sat at a desk

Thank you again I'll make sure I get more regular breaks, is there anything I can do to improve my posture?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Watch My Fair Lady, some good pointers in there lol

www.humanposture.com I think had something about correcting in it.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

il write ya something up later babe!!

B


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers chris my fair lady is one of my favorite films:whistling: thanks for the link

Thanks missbc much appriciated


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You look like a bit of a Julie Walters fan actually.

You RN boys are all the same!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> You look like a bit of a Julie Walters fan actually.
> 
> You RN boys are all the same!!!


 :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good news on the weight increase mate. I have lost my abs as well dont sweat it mate. you no you can find them when you want and thats all that counts.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks mate

Yeah that's what I keep telling myself mate but it's a proper head fcuk


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you dont have to tell me. Ive decided im dieting again twice this week then told myself to stop bein a pussy.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

took a few pics this morning but ended up deleting most of them mainly because I couldn't stand looking at my pop belly LOL I know it's just the head games but it didn't help that my mum was there saying "for gods sake son when are you going to cut again" and "it dosent look like your getting bigger to me" LOL

I did get an awesome pic of me an my son doing a front double bicep, we had only just woke up an we look ruff as fcuk:laugh:

Any way I'll post them when I get back from the gym


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

finaly got to the gym thismorning after waiting forever for a bus, when I got there I went to get my stuff out of my bag and realized I forgot a pen so my weights an stuff didn't get logged

However I did have a great workout no pb's because I was training in the gym back home so all weights are diferent altho I did manage 40kg per side on hammer strength chest press for 8 reps

I asked the guy who owns the gym if he knew any body who does contest preps an it turns out he does an is happy to work with me

I think his name is hans but not really sure an the guy is massive, in all the time av bin there he has hardly spoke a word so you can imagine my surprise when he give me a long talk threw of the mental aspects of contest prep in a thick german"ish" accent almost like arny LOL

He said rather than picking a comp we will do a 16 week comp diet starting in January just to see what sort of condition I can get in an I guess he wants to see if I can stick to the diet this will include posing etc then the plan will be to asses make the nessisary improvements an compete the year after

So basicly the plan is to bulk til the first weekend in jan and then go see him and check out were am at and what the plan will be for the diet

Needless to say im pretty excited to be working with someone who knows what there doing

I am putting complete faith in what he says and will follow his instructions to the letter

Pics will follow


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

my legs are the only place am happy with at the mo

please excuse my bedhead and the extra chins ive aquired from some were:whistling:

my son is better at posing than me already:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool pics. You're doing great, so's the bairn.

Nice to see you've found yourself a strapping German fellow to play with. Maybe you can watch my fair lady together???

Seriously though I am going to have find someone to help me out. Looking forward to seeing how this all plays out for you!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I was going to ask him about my fair lady but thought I better get to know him first LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I was going to ask him about my fair lady but thought I better get to know him first LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like you are putting on some decent size my mate. Fat levels proberly around wear mine are if not slightly less.

good news on the german his knowledge will be very beneficial. Im sure you will stick to it and make scontinue to work hard mate.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers hilly am proper looking forward to working with him, am going to shock him with how much bigger I am in January when I see him for the start of the diet

Going off your last pics mate I'd defo say your leaner than me also I think am a fair bit lighter but I'll do my best to catch you up mate:thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

couldn't of asked for a better start to the day, first off I got the afternoon off work then I got a text from my ex telling me I can have my son Christmas eve an christmas day so am buzzing

Had to be a bit cautious of my right trap/rear delt during my workout

Started with seated smith press (first time doing these) they caused no pain what so ever but I did lat raises after an they agravated it a bit so I decided to miss db press as picking the db's up would of bin murder

I did front raise instead

Smith press

10x40

10x60

6x70

Lat raise

12x12.5

8x15

10x12.5

Db front raise

8x15

8x12.5

Skulls

12x35 pb up 2 reps

10x35

Cgbp

15x50

10x75

V handle pulldown

15x31.5

9x38.5 pb I think

I really enjoyed this workout an I can't wait to smash legs tomorow! Bring on the 100 rep calf raise:rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good news on getting ure son for xmas mate.

workout looks good. enjoy the leg workout 2moro.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> couldn't of asked for a better start to the day, first off I got the afternoon off work then I got a text from my ex telling me I can have my son Christmas eve an christmas day so am buzzing


That's great news Joey,really chuffed for ya! :thumb:

Quite possibly that is the first 'ex' post where the theme hasn't been wanting to bury the b1tch under the patio!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers lads things just seem to be going right for me at the mo

funny you should mention burying the b1tch mate, on Friday I was talking with a few of my mates about getting custody of my son an we come to the conclusion that she would have to die in a car crash for it to happen (I know am a terrible person  but I think it's shoking that I have no chance of getting custody)

Any way she turned up late to drop him off later that day in a police car because they had a car crash an fcuked her car needless to say I was gob smacked! Lucky the boy was ok

So moral of the story is be careful what you wish for LOL

Just for the record I actualy get on with her an don't wish her any harm:innocent:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for the kind words greekgodess

I think it's going to be a real test working with this guy but am more than ready to give it my all

I will definatley be making the most of Christmas as I never in my whildest dreams thought I'd get to wake up Christmas morning with him


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on the Christmas thing. I'll still be stuck away on here, only had one Christmas at home in the last 8 years, so make the most of it and spoil the little bugger.

Get him one of those nice pink dinosaurs his Dad loves so much!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha he dosent like dorothy the dinosaur am gutted:whistling:

He's getting peppa pig toys an a Thomas the tank bike (so far anyway LOL)

Av only had one Christmas away from home an it was the best one yet! We had 10 days in dubai I can't really remember much LOL but I look like am enjoying the rum on the photos :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do you know were your going to be Christmas day mate? Bet it's some were hot you lucky [email protected]


----------



## MJVP (Nov 10, 2008)

good shape man!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mjvp:beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

very good shape to you joey, nice v-taper from the back


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Southampton, La Coruna, Antigua, St Maarten, Dominica, St Lucia, Grenada , Barbados, Madeira, Southampton

Not a bad way to spend Christmas!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks ib back is easily my favorite to train with legs a close seccond:beer:

Chris you are a lucky [email protected] that looks more like a holiday than work:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd say you are the lucky one, at home with your family.

Although I reckon mines a close second!

Back is my favourite as well, love it.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

early finish in work today which meant early workout

I had one of my best workouts to date!

Squats

8x100

8x130

13x150 pb!! Up 5kg + 1rep

9x150

8x150

10x140

Leg press

10x190

10x230

12x250 pb up 10kg an 4reps

Ham curl

10x96

8x103 pb

Leg extension

10x103

9x124 pb

Smith calf raise

90x40

50x40

Only a small rest betwean these sets I was fcuked after these

10x70

10x80

10x90

Pb's all round


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

That looks like an awful lot of sets of squats, man! Good weight, but maybe cut down on the number of sets? Still, I struggle to get 10 reps with 130 for my 4th set, so I'm a teeny bit jealous of your lifts!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate am loving squats at the mo

The first two sets are more of a warm up even tho they are not easy I read in someone elses thread that heavy warm ups prep the CNS??

How's the chest coming along mate? You going to do an update soon?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

The chest is coming on... slowly. Might do an update soon. Not sure yet as progress is so slow, there might not be much to show :-/


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the pbs mate workout looks good.

calf workout looks spot on pal.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate not sure my calves agree with you there screaming in pain LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> The chest is coming on... slowly. Might do an update soon. Not sure yet as progress is so slow, there might not be much to show :-/


I bet you would surprise your self mate we are all our own worst critiques an progress just kinda sneaks up on you

All the best mate I look forward to seeing your next update:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

God point, I havn't seen an update from you in ages Ingasson!!

Top workout Joey, your legs are so far ahead of me its not even funny. There is alot of work there though, but I am sure you know what you are doing. Keep it up Dorothy.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha dorothy is awesome:thumb:

It seems to be working mate my legs are improving the most, as they say if it isn't broke don't fix it


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

decided to have a crack at deadlift first for a change today an ive got to say I prefer doing them last (sorry chris)

Stupidly on my first set I looked down as I put the weight down!! And tweaked my lower back a bit, funny thing is it didn't hurt at all afterwards and I can only slightly feel it now but a lesson well learned

After deads I was fcuked and my widegrip pulldowns were shocking am convinced a small girl could have come in the gym an banged out ten reps with a weight I was struggling to get eight with:lol: :lol: :lol::laugh:

After that I seemed to get my second wind

Deadlift

8x100

8x140 pb

7x150 would of bin better if I got the 8th rep!!

Widegrip pulldown

10x75

7x82

8x68

Smith row

10x70

10x80

9x90

Db row higher reps because am using the heaviest db's

15x40

15x40

12x40

Reverse pecdec

20x54 pb I think

20x40

20x40

Weigh in day today and am up 0.5kg body weight is now 87kg

Things seem to be going in the right direction


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad to here on the weight increase. i only do deads once a month as i have had more injuries and little tweaks from them than anything else


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate:beer:

I was thinking about doing them every other week but I'll see how I feel first

Update on my back, I have definatly strained it in some way because it's a bit tender today I'll keep my eye on it over the weekend and re asses on Monday

All I've got to do now is remember to use good form when am picking my son up at the weekend:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

another one back deadlifting lol

sorry to read you twanged your back, to be honest i drop the weight on the way down... the negative offers nothing productive as everyone crashes it down.

gym owner is happy as he does it all the time lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think work would go mad if I did that ha ha


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I bet you Dorothy the Dinosaur does deads first, and I bet she doesn't drop it either!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dorothy is stronger than superman


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

and camper than christmas!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

My Fair Lady? Camp Dinosaurs? Beefy Germans? Dorothy?

Are you *sure *you're straight, Chris?

:whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> My Fair Lady? Camp Dinosaurs? Beefy Germans? Dorothy?
> 
> Are you *sure *you're straight, Chris?
> 
> :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think he is a little bit confused :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just a bit?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't believe I am having my sexuality questioned by a man in the Royal Navy! You guys invented the term soap on a rope!

I was never confused.......or was I? Oh god, NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Can i just point out though in my defense that, with My Fair Lady aside, the other 3 are Joey's fetishes! I just happen to like musicals, and the Footloose soundtrack, oh and then there's ABBA, they're pretty cool, also am quite a fan of WWE as well, and I defy you to tell me of one man who doesn't cry at the end of Ghost!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

being gay is accepted in the navy but it's not compulsary anymore:whistling:

Your defo confused mate:tongue:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained at the gym at home this morning and this time I rememberd a pen LOL

I felt weaker than last week but no way to tell because I didn't log anything last week, all lifts done today will be use as a kinda "bench mark" for training at home as a sort of pb no doubt I'll smash all of my lifts next time:thumb:

Incline press

10x40

10x70

6x80

Hammer press

8x35 (per side)

8x35

6x40

Round the world machiene (not sure what it's really called hits inner lower chest tho)

12x30

8x40

8x35

Incline flye

8x45lbs

8x50lbs

8x50lbs

Standing alt db curl

8x35lbs

6x45lbs

Ez curl

12x50lbs

8x60lbs

Hammer curl

5x45lbs

8x35lbs

Standing calf raise machiene

Drop set

20x150

10x130

10x100

Drop set

15x100

10x60

10x20

Calves were smashed after this

All weights are in kg apart from the ones with lbs next to them


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good. When doing calfs do you keep your knees slightly bent or legs locked out. If you dont start bending them slighly. You will notice a massive differenty because your legs will stop taking alot of the weight. A friend of mine only told me this recently and his calfs are huge so im hoping its guna have a good effect.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

To be honest mate I havnt got a clue I'll see next time I do them

nice one for the info mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I just happen to like musicals, and the Footloose soundtrack, oh and then there's ABBA, they're pretty cool, also am quite a fan of WWE as well, and I defy you to tell me of one man who doesn't cry at the end of Ghost!!!


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Are you also fond of shopping?

Joey - nice lifting.


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

keep tarining lad looking big


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc cheers mate an chris loves shopping handbags and shoes are his favorite:whistling: :lol:

Scottacho nice one mate:beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I find it theraputic if you must know!

Fcuking Dorothy the Dinosaur and a big German who's going to be looking at your half naked body and I'M gay.

I was going to say nice lifting but I've changed my mind, I'm going to have to hit the spa now for a de-stress and mud pack.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh you big queen. I've been watching a gay rugby team this afternoon and feel butcher than that.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're heading for a spanking young man!!!

A gay rugby team eh, see Darren, Cardio can be fun!

If you need a mascot I know a guy willing to dress up as a pink dinosaur.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oooh don't tease. You seafaring types are all the same...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

meeeeeeeeeee I'll dress up as anything LOL I'll dig out some pics next week and shock you all ha ha

Chris I'll just pretend you said nice lifting - cheers mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had to do some work related cardio thismorning in the form of circut training with weights so I was a bit worried that it would affect my workout this afternoon but it didn't infact I felt strong as fcuk even got a pb or two

Db press

8x25

11x30 pb up three reps

7x30

Lat raise

8x15

10x12.5

Military press (not using an olly bar)

10x45

8x45

Skulls

10x37.5 pb I was surprised how light it felt

7x37.5

V handle pulldown

12x38.5 pb up 3reps

8x38.5

Single arm pulldown

8x7.5

8x5

Short and sweet

It felt like I was only in the gym 5 mins but I felt pumped up to fcuk when I left


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> Had to do some work related cardio thismorning in the form of circut training with weights so I was a bit worried that it would affect my workout this afternoon but it didn't


Must have been slacking :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I did wonder why I was getting screamed at to put more effort in I thought they were just making conversation


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

My ex used to scream that all the time!!


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> workout looks good. When doing calfs do you keep your knees slightly bent or legs locked out. If you dont start bending them slighly. You will notice a massive differenty because your legs will stop taking alot of the weight. A friend of mine only told me this recently and his calfs are huge so im hoping its guna have a good effect.


As Hilly;; say's

To get the most out of calf raises knees together;kness slightly bent; this will isolate the calfs and put them under more presure

Start from the bottom heels low as possible and raise; then just give that extra little kick onto the tiptoes; this will add thickness to the calfs

Beleave me!! it works

John


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hi john thanks for the info mate I'll be training calves tomorow so

I'll have a crack at them


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> My ex used to scream that all the time!!


that's because you were too busy looking at yourself in the mirror:whistling::laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i wouldnt worry about single arm pulldowns mate 

if your hitting them hard on skulls (well done btw on 37.5) and finishing them off with cable work, a 3rd exercise is not really needed...especially after all that shoulder pressing!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate:beer:

I had no intension of doing them to be honest, but am like a crack addict I need my fix lol the burn is heaven


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

quick update:

It's official I've got man flu!! Was in bed all yesterday and going to be in bed for the rest of today

I missed leg day yesterday but in my defence I havnt missed a single meal I've bin setting my alarm every 2 hours to get up and have a double serving of my mrp as well as the three meals work provide

Hopfuly I'll feel better tomorow for back day


----------



## epod (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,

Just found out about a great web site opening mid December i was at a conference last week and got a sneak preview thought this site may help you with training and diet there will be loads of free advice spreed the word igmuscle.co.uk you will be foolish if you don't


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^WTF^^^^^^^^^ :ban:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LMAO

You must appear to be a soft touch...even the spammers love you


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

am like a magnet I attract wierdo's


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well am still dying of the black death aka man flu

I was up all last night praying to the porslin god LOL it wasn't nice especialy as everytime I threw up I made sure I had a mrp shake:thumb:

But being the gym addict I am I decided fcuk it am just going to crack on an go the gym

I added 4 teaspoons of coffee to my pre workout shake and just went for it, I also went through a full packet of airwaves during my workout to make sure I could breathe

As it's Thursday I weighed my self as usual expecting to have lost weight but...... I've put on 0.5kg!!! Am now sitting at 87.5kg so all the effort setting my alarm to wake me up for meals and forcing myself to eat more than usual payed off:thumbup1:

Todays workout was short and sweet and I even managed a pb or two:rockon:

Closegrip pulldown (havnt done these in ages)

8x75

8x89

7x89

Deadlift

8x100

8x150 pb

8x140

Smith bent row

10x80

8x100 pb

12x80

Reverse pecdec

20x61 pb

I felt great after this workout but by the time I got out of the shower I felt like I'd bin hit by a bus LOL

Rest day tomorow ready for chest and bi's on Saturday hopfuly I'll be feeling better by then


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

just starting to recover myself!

*sniff sniff*

love...call the doctor..i think i'm dyin.... 

Well done on the PB's, out of curiosity, how come the smith bent rows?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers ib

am training with a lad who's got a hernia and these don't hurt him as much as regular ones and am a lazy fcuker Especialy as I wasn't even training with him today LOL

They do hammer the upper lats tho I find I can concentrate on squeasing more


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not bad mate, especially with bird flu.

You can have a few kilos of my body weight if you want. Still got 106, so there's about 5 spare at the moment!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

Another 5kg is my goal so I'd gladly take some of yours LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pffff I've got about 10-15 going spare that you can have.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll take them as well

:lol: :lol:

Any one else? I'll be markus rhul's offseason weight in no time:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm in work this weekend so todays workout was in the works gym

My left shoulder was playing up a little bit during the pressing movements so as a result I had a **** day for chest but my bi's had the best workout in ages!!

I did hammer curls from a seated position with very strict form and altho the weights I managed are nothing to shout about the pump was awesome

Incline press

10x50

9x70

7x80

Pecdec

8x82

7x96

Decline press

10x40

7x80

8x70

Incline flye

10x25

8x27.5 pb

Standing alt curl

8x17.5 pb

9x15

Ez curl

10x20

8x20

Seated hammer curl

7x17.5

14x12.5

All pb's are for the works gym as I find I can't lift the same weight in different gyms


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well am fully recoverd from my man flu and it really showed in todays workout

Am duty tonight so will be in work till about 12 but luckily we had some work related cardio this afternoon so managed to squease in a workout afterwards

Db press

11x30

6x32.5 pb

6x30

Smith press

8x50

3x70(fcuk all left) drop set to 5x50

Front raise

12x10

10x12.5

Skulls

10x40 pb this is the heaviest db

7x40

V handle pushdown

9x42 pb

8x38.5

Lying ez extension

10x20

2 sets of 20 rope crunch (intended to do 3sets but my tri's were so pumped it hurt to hold the rope LOL)

3 sets of 20 straight leg crunch

Job done and am chuffed with the pb's now bring on legs tomorow!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

with all the pressing its safe to say you dont need any more front delt work with the front raises! 

Well done on the PB's!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate:beer:

Just felt like doing them mate I was suppose to do side raises but changed my mind last min lol i've allways bin dead indesicive:rolleyes:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good Joey. Congrats on surviving man flu. I think mine is coming back.

Hope it's just tiredness. Yjose PB's are looking strong as well. I better get back in gear full time!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate am buzzin av got rid of man flu lol I feel like av survived the plague haha


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I was in work til 12 last night and back in work at 6 thismorning so I had fcuk all sleep! I've felt really tired and drained all day

Despite being fcuked I managed to go the gym an hit legs! I kept the volume to a minimum and didn't have any energy left to hit calves so I'll do them on there own tomorow

Squat

8x110

14x150 pb

10x150

12x130

Leg press

10x200

15x250 pb

12x250

Leg extensions

8x108

8x131 pb

Ham curl

9x103 pb

10x89

A pb in every exercise!! Am happy with that altho most of them were just adding reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good squatting!

see, man flu doesnt = bad sessions

Just means you infect everyone around you lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the pb's mate awesome progress


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers fellas Im happy with progress so far just need to keep going an put on as much as I can til January


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You'll be like Vanessa Feltz by then!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha cheers mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

did calves an abs today cos I was too fcuked to do them yesterday after legs:thumb:

I decided to go heavy for a change using the technique hilly sugested

Smith calf raise

10x100

10x150

8x170

10x150

8x150

60x20

They felt pumped up to fcuk after that

For abs I did straight leg crunch superset with Swiss ball crunch for 3 sets 20,15,10 job done

Am going to have to pull my finger out on the ab training I've bin slacking big time just because I can't see them


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck when you get out of bed in the morning mate and you buckle cos your calves are fcuked lol! Congrats on the PBS too mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate:beer:

I must admit am looking forward to being a cripple tomorow and walking like I've bin done up the ar*e:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> You'll be like Vanessa Feltz by then!


What, blonde, fat and mental?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> What, blonde, fat and mental?


am nearly there mate just got to dye my hair


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah, mental, the only type of woman I seem to attract!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

calf session looks good mate. u certainly will be feeling that in the morn


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just looked at a post you made on another forum and I am going to use that choc smooth mrp shake. I don't really have the facilities to make my own so that should do. That also means that I have actually stolen my entire meal plan from you, I really should start getting my own ideas.

Just had a bored minute while I should be dodging fishing boats in the channel and had a read back on how far you have come. Amazing progress along the way.

When it lets me rep again, you shall have one!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly my calves are killing me as we speak:thumb:

Cheers chris means alot mate:beer:

That choc smooth mrp is my fave meal I add in 2thirds of a mug oats and it's almost as good as sex - well maybe not that good but defo as good as a [email protected]


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> I decided to go heavy for a change using the technique hilly sugested
> 
> Smith calf raise
> 
> ...


How much do you weigh in KG?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

not heavy enough

Good job you reminded me mate it's weigh in day today


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

not happy with my weight this week!!! It's not changed so still 87.5kg prob because I ran out of oats last week and am too skint to buy more

However it's pay day tomorow so I shall be stocking up on as much food as I can get my fat little hands on

Decided that for back day I'm going to swap between doing deads first and last, today I did them last and it really showed but it was still a great workout

Tbar row

12x50

8x90 pb

10x80

Db row

15x40

15x40

15x40

Wide grip pulldown

8x75

5x96 pb for weight but 5reps is unacceptable

10x82

Deadlift

8x100

6x150

Reverse pecdec

15x68 pb still not enough reps tho!!

Facepulls

8x38.5 drop 10x28

Back is feeling pumped up to fcuk at the mo

If my weight stays the same next week am going to bump up cals mainly carbs and then just go from there


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

if your doing rear pec deck, the face pulls must be felt all the rear delts!

good work on the PB, get it up to 6 reps or this journal will start becoming a powerlifting one lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got deads tomorrow so I better get my ar5e in gear before you and your love handles catch me up!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers ib yeah they did hit the rear delts

Sh*t I best start banging out more reps every set just to be safe:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chris leave my manly love handles alone! If you must know there very cudily

My deads were terrible mate so please don't try too hard am trying to catch you up:beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just on my way home from the best chest workout I've had in ages! Absoloutly no shoulder pain at all

I borrowed my little bruv's jacket to go cos it's freezing and after my workout I nearly ripped it in half cos I was so pumped up (it's tiny as well) LOL

All PBS are for the gym at home

Incline db press

8x65

7x90lbs pb

6x90lbs

Incline flye

8x35lbs

10x50lbs pb

Hammer strength press (per side)

9x40 pb

6x40

8x35

Low incline flye

8x20

12x10

Standing alt curl

8x45lbs pb

12x25

Ez curl

15x50lbs

9x60lbs pb

I'm made up with this workout can't wait to smash delts/tri's on Monday


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good going mate and congrats on the lifts.

Using your little brothers jacket because it's cold outside, looks like you are well ready for turning!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

Am as gay as a straight man comes LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're in the navy!! Five pints of Stella and you'll do anyone!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

don't you mean half a pint of Stella:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, sorry, forgot you're navy not army...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very True:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Can I just point out thats ROYAL navy! We in the merchant are very Hetro. It's at least 5 G&T's. Pimms at a push!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Royal=real men:thumb:

Merchant=gay as fcuk:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Saying that some of the drinking games we play are pretty boarder line (must be even worse in the merchant)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

What was that advertising slogan. "Join the Royal Navy, feel a new man inside you".

mmmmmm, very straight.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha sounds like you have got men on the brain mate:tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeezus there's barely a drink that's gayer than Gin Tonic or Pimms!! And you reckon the MN is "hetero"................... Not the photos I've seen.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had to go an see the ex gf's grandad in hospital yesterday wich was a bit ****, he's an old family friend and my mum was pretty upset as he has only bin given a few weeks to live

Also the my ex was there wich was very awkeward because she has bin trying to get back with me (unsuccessfuly LOL)

On a happier note her dad was there and was pretty surprised at how much bigger I am now! I keep getting these sort of comments off people who havnt seen me in a while however as soon as I take my top off I go from looking muscular to looking fat and it's really becoming a mental struggle

It was all go at the weekend LOL was in a an e with my son on Sunday nite cos he bit through his bottom lip, this meant that I didn't manage to get back to Portsmouth til about half two so bin suffering with lack of sleep all day

Right enough of me talking [email protected] and down to business

Training today

Standing lat raise

10x15

9x15

Single arm lat raise

15x7.5

15x7.5

Very painful pump after these it felt great

Db press

8x30

8x30

7x30

Skulls

9x40 pb

8x40

V handle pushdown

9x45.5 pb

9x42

Db Kick backs

12x2.5

Great workout, no pb's for delts cos I did medial delt isolation exercises before db press as a pre exhaust because my front delts had some serious doms yesterday after chest on Saturday

Am happy with the pb's for tri's as they are a weak point (in my opinion anyway) but I think there coming on great since droping the volume so thanks to everyone who helped me with that


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> however as soon as I take my top off I go from looking muscular to looking fat and it's really becoming a mental struggle


Some nice lifts there Joey, going great guns (no pun intended). I'd dispute your above statement though in the absence of recent pics - it's not like you look like me or anything. Fat my ass.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

got to disagree mate your not a fat ass you've got a tear drop remember

Cheers mate:beer: I suppose I should take sum update pics an show every1 just how fat I am LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And your own legs are in good shape too. Get some photos up.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll see if my mate will take some for me this week if not mummy will at the weekend LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate. dont worry about the fat for now just think of the muscle ure putting on. also its winter so whose guna see ya with ure top off


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I've bin trying to keep my mind on building muscle but I can't wait to see my abs again LOL

Lots of people see me naked all the time


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looking good joey, i rarely get DOMS in my delts....must have been a hard workout lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah me too mate I was v surprised first time they have felt like that

Not a great start to the day!!! Just got this months supps from myprotien (used your code darren) and I orderd unflavored whey by mistake! 5 fcuking kg LOL

Also my ex isn't letting me have my son this weekend cos av booked a hotel on the saturday night:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: am not impressed to say the least! Oh well I'll just use it to fuel my leg workout in a min


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right just got back from a pretty awesome leg workout and I feel refreshed:thumbup1:

Squats

8x100

8x130

12x160 pb lighter than I thought it would be

15x130

Leg press

8x230

8x280 pb

15x240

Ham curl

8x103

6x110 pb but couldn't get 8 so more work needed

Leg extension

8x110

8x138 pb full stack

Single leg db calf raise

20x40

Stopped there as I had fcuk all left in the tank


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome leg workout mate keep it up


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Good work on the PB's, a decent squat there mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers fellas I was buzzing with the squats an very surprised how light it felt


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats with all the lifts mate.

Havn't checked in in a while as I managed to get so drunk in Madeira that I couldn't find my way back to the ship!

Finally got in at 7 in the morning.

Sorry about the Grandad, life can be a real kick in the balls at times.

what you worrying about fat?? You don't know what fat is mate! I couldn't stand in the shower and see my own cock for a year! When that happens, cut! Although I could just have a very small cock?? :confused1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

sounds like a good nite out lmao it's funny how you always find your way back the ship

I've just got a small cock:whistling:

I got my mate to take some leg pics before cardio yesterday I'll post them up in a bit

I only took leg shots cos I didn't fancy getting naked in the gym LOL also am a bit on the chubby side:thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

legs are coming along the most ill put up a full set of pics before my comp diet in january


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thats some good mass in those legs....well done mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate am happy with them now just to make the rest grow


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good legs mate!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks mate:beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks gg:beer:

:lol: you must have awesome eye sight to see my abs lmao

He's fine as far as I know his mum is being a bit funny with me latley so I havnt spoke to him this week wich is sh*t!

We still drink pussers rum but Morgan spiced rum is my personal fav altho my family have stopped buying me it for Christmas because and I quote "you ruin Christmas for everyone after a bottle of that fcuking stuff" LOL

Sorry but I'm going to rant a bit now......

The navy being the fine organisation it is has fcuked me over big time! I bought a house with my ex over a year ago and the navy loaned us the money for a deposit, since then I have moved out an let her keep the house (even tho my name is still on the joint morguage) in the safe knowledge that the navy owned 6grand of the house cos the loan was attached to the house

Now yesterday I got a letter saying that the governent has changed it's policy and decided to change the loan contract so the loan isn't fixed on the house but fixed to ME!!! Surley there not allowed to just change this without my concent, well they are!!

So now when the house is finaly sold instead of the navy getting their money back I still owe them it:cursing:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry about that now down to some proper training

I went to the gym with the sole purpose of beating chris at deadlifts don't think I achieved it but I did get a new pb

I did light warm upsets leading to one all out set

Deadlift

8x40

4x110

2x140

7x170 pb I just couldn't get the 8th rep

Widegrip pulldown

10x68

8x89

8x82

Smith row

8x80

5x105 pb but now just got to add 3reps

12x70

Facepulls

12x42

12x45.5 stack pb

8x45.5

Short but sweet just like me:whistling:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

fantastic work on the legs, man


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> fantastic work on the legs, man


cheers mate:beer:

Funny now that am focusing on squats there growing more:rolleyes:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

sweet legs bro


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> sweet legs bro


thanks mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good. Yeah, you've got me on the deads now for reps.

I'm still stuck on 160 for 5, bloody weather doesn't help. I'm probs going to skip back tomorrow and do it in port on saturday. I'm sick of having to compromise due to the bloody movement of the ship.

You're flying up with the weights. I'm happy for you and yet hate you at the same time.

We do drink rum, but then we fight and always seem to end up playing some form of mess rugby, normally naked, so I now restrict myself to Vodka and jus the nakedness.

G&T has always been the tipple of choice for officers though don't you know!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the deads mate awesome work


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Well done on the deads!

chomping at my heels lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers lads

That's me mate an ankle biter

My fav drinking game "naked mess" funny enough it's usualy me who's naked first LOL :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's funny how it works out, and then I wonder why everyone else leaves!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained at the gym back at home and to be honest my head wasn't really with it today

I didn't really wake up until I got to calves then I had to force myself to stop LOL

Hammer press

8x45 pb

6x45

10x35

Incline db press

10x70lbs

7x90lbs

5x90lbs

Incline flye

8x50lbs

8x50

Extreme stretch with 45lbs db's

20 seconds

30 seconds

30 seconds

These were very painful but feel awesome

Standing alt curl

6x50lbs pb

10x35lbs

Seated db. Hammer curl

12x30lbs

6x45lbs pb

Ez curl

12x60lbs pb

Standing machienecalf raise

8x65

8x150 stack

8x190

8x220

8x240 pb

6x240

Seated calf raise machiene

20x20

30x25

15x40

I'm going to include extreme stretching at the end of every chest work out from now on


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Extreme stretching?? As a fly or press? Is that just using the weights to stretch out at the bottom of the ROM?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's like the begining of a db press but wider with less weight it should be agnony by 30 seconds LOL

The idea is that it stretches the muscle fascia, wich is kind of like a sleave that the muscle is in (I think)

This is supposed to give the muscle more room to grow

Some people believe this is what muscle memory is IE if you loose loads of musce then start training again it's easier to grow because the fascia is already stretched bigger (due to previous muscle)

That's my understanding anyway and it seems to make sense but if you google it there's loads of info mate


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Very enjoyable journo so Keep up the good work Joey :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks mate am really enjoying writing it and all the help I've had has bin invaluable


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joey, I'll have a look.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well I've tots some serious doms in my chest today and as my workout wasn't that good am putting it down to the stretching

Also I can feel my calves tightening up so I imadgine am going to be a criple by the end of the day


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

never bought into fascia stretching as the muscle can only grow a certain length pre-determined by bone structure and insertion placement but if you see some gains off it, its worth a punt.

i see some people do this but with preacher curls


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

even if it dosent actualy stretch the fascia it certainly causing me a fair bit of muscle sorness so it must have broken down some fibers but either way it's worth a crack as you say mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> It's like the begining of a db press but wider with less weight it should be agnony by 30 seconds LOL
> 
> The idea is that it stretches the muscle fascia, wich is kind of like a sleave that the muscle is in (I think)
> 
> ...


Sounds good..going to research this and add it in to my workouts :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome mate it hurts like fcuk but in a good way LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You certaintly need to check your ego at the door with those body drag curls mate. I thought I would have a quick go today, I could hardly lift a thing!!

Will be added though, cheers for that.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah I know what you mean mate you feel weak as fcuk

Any time


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Really couldn't be ars*d with work this week, after I put my son to bed last nite I felt like just phoning work an pretending some one had died to try an blag an extra day with the boy however I saw sense in the end:innocent:

Didn't get back to Portsmouth til about half 1 so I was pretty tired during my workout

My extra cusioning around my midsection is growing rapidly and is now too big for my baggiest training top LOL

On the plus side my arms an delts looked really full so I suppose it's not all bad

I didn't do any pressing exercises cos it was impossible to get a bench

Standing lat raise

8x17.5 pb but form could be better

12x12.5 + 3 partials

Single arm lat raise

12x10

10x7.5

Db front raise

8x15

V handle pushdown

12x45.5 stack pb

10x45.5

Straight bar pushdown

20x24.5

Cgbp

8x50

9x80 pb

My tri's felt awesome after this


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate. not long till you diet mate so dont wory about it. just think of the extra muscle you are putting on.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

I'm trying I just don't feel comfortable with this level of bf but as you say mate not long now and I want there to be something under all the chub


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a bit of an odd workout today as i've bin having a bit of trouble with my groin

Originaly I thought it mite be squats causing the problem so the plan today was to miss them out

But when I got on the leg press I noticed that it hits the exact area I'm having problems so I give them a miss an did a few sets of squats

Leg extension

8x110

10x138 stack pb

8x138

Leg press

8x200 x2

Squats

10x80 warmup

8x140 warmup

10x165 pb

Ham curl

8x110

10x103

I was happy with the pb for squats as they wernt even first in the workout


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice squatting Joey, how deep were you going?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks mate

To paralel but I think the last few reps are just above

When my training partner has had his hernia op I'll have someone to spot me so I'll have the confidence to make the last few reps deeper:thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I would definatly be proud of your accomplishments man, You have work hard and diligently for some time now. Now ya just have to keep going from day to day ya know. Good Work


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

MaxMuscle said:


> I would definatly be proud of your accomplishments man, You have work hard and diligently for some time now. Now ya just have to keep going from day to day ya know. Good Work


thanks a lot mate am just enjoying training an eating so much that at the mo rest days are like torture:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

show off!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joey - you live in portsmouth?!

where abouts do you train?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> show off!!!


yes I am


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> joey - you live in portsmouth?!
> 
> where abouts do you train?


I work down here mate an to be honest it's gosport but no one knows were that is LOL

I train in the gym on the base mate not the best for bbing but it does the trick


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i wouldnt admit to gosport personally


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't admit to the RN :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha cheers mate

Had works fitness test today but when I turned up at the gym it was canceled so I did some cardio an abs

20mins on the stat bike

Decline crunch

20

15 with 10kg

12 with 10kg

Exercise ball crunch

20

20

15

I did seated twists in between sets an my abs are fcuked

Decided to weigh myself today even tho weigh in day is tomorow but I forgot last week so I thought fcuk it

I've bin feeling really bloated with all the food am eating (9 meals + all the crap I feel like eating inbetween meals usualy burgers:whistling

2weeks ago I weighed 87.5kg an today I weighed in at just a tad under 90kg 

That explains the bloat LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good news on the weight mate awesome progress


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers hilly


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Burgers!!

Congrats on the weight man, You're only 16 kilos behind me now. Hopefully I can get down and we'll meet in the middle somewhere!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha sounds like a good idea but I'd rather just gain the 16 an catch you up


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

All going up!

good stuff matey boy


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

my son was in hospital yesterday cos he had some sort of fit in nursery! I felt pretty helpless stuck down here and there was no way work would let me off to go home so I was worried sick, on a plus note he was allowed to go home last nite and seems fine now thank god

Am really looking forward to going home this weekend for obvious reasons

Wasn't all there today in the gym and my abs were killing from yesterday so I left out deads and did some shrugs

Despite everything it was actualy a half decent workout

Close grip pulldown

8x75

8x96 pb

9x89

Smith bent row

10x80

8x105 pb

12x80

Db row

20x40 pb

15x40

Smith shrugs

8x80

8x120

Reverse pecdec

15x68

20x33


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

almost forgot I weghed again today just to be safe cos I was bloated yesterday and I'm only 89kg not 90kg but am still happy am up from 87.5


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry to hear about ure kid mate hope he is getting better. still good weight improve mate.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate can't wait to get home tonite an see him

Yeah am still chuffed with the weightgain


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Todays workout was not the best to be honest my shoulder was playing up a bit

Incline db press

8x70lbs

8x90lbs pb

Hammer press

8x25

6x47.5 pb

6x40

High cable flye

20x30

15x20

Lowcable flye

20x10

Extreme chest stretching with 45lbs dbs

Ez curl

16x60lbs pb

9x60lbs

Standing alt curl

7x40lbs

6x40lbs

Plate hammer curls

20x20

Standing calf machiene

10x150 stack

10x230

50x20

Seated calf raise

15x50

10x70 pb

Painful pump in calves after this


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Be careful you don't injure anything again! It's still good.

I'm jealous of how much kit you have at your disposal!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

am a very lucky boy:thumb: Saying that it costs me a fiver everytime I train in that gym am used to it being free LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right I went out Monday nite for works Christmas do wich turned into Monday nite/Tuesday day/Tuesday nite lol so I spent yesterday sobering up and finaly got back in the gym today to do back

It wasn't the best workout and I sweated out about a litre of rum:thumb: but that's it for my drinking over Xmas time so am kinda glad av got it out the way

Smith row

8x80

10x100

8x100

Wide grip pulldown

8x75

8x96 pb

7x96

Deadlift

8x80

8x120

3x160 these were a lot heavier than I thought prob do to all the drink an lack of food

Db shrugs

20x40

Rest day tomorow + lots of food an I'll be back to my best

Also at home for 2 weeks so can't wait:thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> that's it for my drinking over Xmas time so am kinda glad av got it out the way


Aye,i'm out Saturday night where i'll be expected to consume my fair share of the black stuff,i find it difficult to let go and totally relax on such occasions,however,i'll do my best,i reckon i'll feel exactly the same come Sunday 

Excellent diary Joey,keep it up!

And enjoy your leave with your lad mate :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I can't wait:beer:

It's Christmas so I suppose everyone is allowed to relax an get hammered once, enjoy mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol i wish i was only going to get hammerd once how ever i have as much self control at xmas as a fat kid in a sweaty shop so ill be out on atleast 3 occasions.

workout looks good mate keep it up.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

LOL at least you still calorie count with a hangover now that is dedication:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I was wondering where you had been!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha wat can I say it was a looooong **** up an am still feeling it as we speak LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

in the words of the great ronnie Coleman "another day another doller" LOL draged myself the gym today even tho am feeling tired an weak

As you can probably tell I've bin watching ronnies cost of redemption DVD

Incline flye

8x40

12x50lbs pb

8x60lbs pb

Hammer press

7x47.5 pb

5x47.5

7x40

High cable flye

10x15

10x35 pb

Decline press

10x40

8x70

Standing alt curl

8x45lbs

7x45lbs

Db hammer

6x45lbs

12x25lbs

Ez curl

10x60lbs

7x60lbs


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Still good for a "weak" workout mate.

I had my chicken sub today, so I'm feeling like superman!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha am going to get me one of those LOL

Cheers mate:beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

alan0259 said:


> Lookin good, especially to say you was 'really fat' as a teenager before, keep it up mate!


nice one mate:thumbup1: to be honest going the gym has changed my life for the better


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wasn't really feeling up to it today so on the way to the gym I stopped at cafe Nero an had 2 double expressos:thumb:

When I got to the gym I rememberd I'd lent my pen to my little sister so I couldn't log my workout but I do remember doing 7reps of seated db press with 70lbs the rest of my workout went as follows

Seated lat raise x3

Seated db press x3

Machiene lat raise x3

V handle pds x2

Dips machiene x2

Cgbp x2

Felt good and got a decent pump in tri's so am happy


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good job on keeping your ass in the gym lol

how can you watch ronnie train lol, he's like a trained chimp in terms of how he comes across


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You gave your pen to your little sister? what kind of an excuse is that?

It's on days with no motivation that you MUST go on.

Congrats on pushing yourself mate.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Or ask at reception to borrow a pen...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good job on keeping your ass in the gym lol
> 
> how can you watch ronnie train lol, he's like a trained chimp in terms of how he comes across


I know mate he's fcuking annoying but he does leg press 2000lbs+ so I can put up with his **** voice LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I even went today as well

It's not a really friendly gym so I couldn't be ****d askin for a pen LOL

First time training quads in the gym at home

Standing calf machiene raise

8x150

8x190

8x220

8x220

Just did them while waiting for the squat rack

Squats

8x40

8x100

8x140

10x160 only 5kg off my pb

Hacksquat ass to grass

8x40 very easy

6x70 very hard

8x50

Had to cut it short there so I could go an Finnish my Christmas shopping woops

Hope every one has a good Christmas tomorow :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate i wish the gyms round here were open today.

have a good xmas


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you and your lad Joey.

Hope Santa's good to you!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers fellas it's going to be a good one this year:thumbup1:

Yeah am lucky my gym is only shut Christmas day, boxing day and newyears day


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

another short workout today purley because am a chimp an I forgot the gym shut at 4:cursing:

I managed to get through my workout in just over 15 mins however I didn't do as much as I'd like to

Strength was reasonable considering diet has bin poor, there's bin a lack of good food and a lack of eating in general

Despite this I got 6reps with 160kg on deadlifts and last workout I only managed 3reps so am pretty happy

Close grip cable row

8x60 (old pb)

8x90 pb!!!! Only 10 away from a fullstack

Deadlift

8x80

6x120

6x160

5x160

Wide grip Pulldown

8x55

7x75

Short an sweet

I had an awesome Christmas with my boy, he was buzzing with his bike and all the other stuff he got

Hope you all had a good day:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad you had a good 'un with your boy. A few days away from your diet and regime is not going to kill you mate. It will all be back on track in no time!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I know it will prob do me some good but I prefer my life to be one big routine because am wierd like that:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Like that.....or just plain weird???


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad you and your lad had a good day mate.

training looks good i have only been in once this week lol no good at all.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers hilly:beer:

A rest will do your back some good any way mate:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Frigging hell man, all that in 15 minutes?? That's bloody good going!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers darren I was like a man posessed


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was up early thismorning and at the gym for 0930 but it was shut:cursing:

Am still not ready to give up on getting my workout in so am currently sat in town chomping on a foot long turkey subway waiting for the gym to open:thumb:

Thank god for my iPhone or I'd be bored as fcuk


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

When does it open?? Mine has been open since 6!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats dedication that mate.

when does the diet start. I have a week left lol.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

not sure wat time it opens but I only managed 2hours in the cold before I give up an went home by which time I was far too cold to do any type of workout so tomorow am going to go at about 1300 then it should defo be open


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> thats dedication that mate.
> 
> when does the diet start. I have a week left lol.


hopfully the second of jan mate got to speak to my prep guy but I can't wait!!!

Are you going to keep your training the same whilst dieting or you going to go back to a more "normal" type of training?

Enjoy the diet mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Best of luck with your German sausage monster. Hopefully he'll be able to give you those little bits of advice that help along the way.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

going back to a normal 4 day split in think mate heavy weights 6-10ish reps to help preserve muscle while trying this keto diet.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Right I've had a few days off the gym purley down to bad time managment

The gym has only bin open for 4hours a day and I couldn't get a babysitter however I think it's done me good

My first workout back and it felt awesome but the weights were not that great strength seems to be down a fair bit prob due to crappy diet

Decline press

8x30 warmup

9x70

7x70

Hammer strength press

2x45 (was too heavy) 3x40

6x40 + 20sconds extreme stretch

8x35 + 20seconds extreme stretch

Incline flye

8x40lbs

8x40lbs

7x40lbs

30 seconds extreme stretch with 40lbs dbs

Standing alt curl

8x40lbs

10x35

Standing hammer curl

8x30lbs

7x35lbs

Ez curl

10x50lbs

7x50lbs

The aim of the workout was just to ease myself back in and I think it went ok

Am back at the gym at 9oclock tomorow morning to see lars (my prep guy) so I will keep everybody posted on what the plan is but hopfuly my diet will start tomorow


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy new year bud, all the best for 2009


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good session all things considering. my diet starts monday and i cant wait lol. i bet i am no saying that in 4 weeks.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

happy new year to you too ib

I spoke to lars an he basicaly told me that I need to put on another 2 stone before thinking about dieting, he gave me a bulk diet and didn't charge me for the hour of his time wich was nice of him

However even tho I do agree with him in that I need to put on more size I do not feel comfortable with this level of body fat! I feel like crap so the plan is to start a diet in the coming weeks until I feel more comfortable with myself and then use the rebound to add some size, what do you guys think?

After 2 weeks of eating lots of crap etc I weighed myself today and I'm 84kg that's a drop of 5kg so am not happy at all, I look a lot fatter than I did before so I'm guessing most of the drop in weight was muscle

It's my own fault really I didn't eat enough an what I did eat was sh*te but it's given me new focus to get back to full strength an back on track to achieving my goals

Training today was poor strength is well down

Db press

10x25

6x30

5x30

Lat raise

12x12.5

10x12.5

Cable lat raise

12x5

8x7.5

V handle pushdown

10x38.5

6x45.5

Cgbp

10x50

6x70

On a side note my right trap is pretty sore I first felt it this morning when I got up so I think I mite have slept funny


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey dude. glad your guy gave you some good advice.

At the end of the day, you know your body though and there's no point doign what he said if it is going to mess your head up.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont get ureself down mate. i agree with the bf thing tho better to get leand and try and stay lean in my opinion


----------



## jonnyregan10 (Jan 6, 2009)

im a 18 yr old natural, got my first comp in may can any 1 give me any training and diet addvice


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Keep your chin up mate, new year, new start.....


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

jonnyregan10 said:


> im a 18 yr old natural, got my first comp in may can any 1 give me any training and diet addvice


best advise I can give mate is to start a log like mine and post up your diet, routine and some pics there are loads of people on here who will help you


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for the kind words everyone I feel like am back on track with a new goal

So the plan is bulk til the first of febuary then cut for around 8 to 12 weeks depending on how I look/feel then use the rebound to add some mass


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a great leg workout today!

Squat

8x80

10x130

11x150

9x160

Leg press

10x220

8x260

8x280 + 1assisted

Leg extensions

8x110

9x124

Ham curl

10x89

6x110

Smith calf raise

100x30

These were murder (cheers hilly) it's the first time I've made it to 100 reps so I was chuffed, my an my training partner hobbled out of the gym LOL

I was happy with leg press as well managed to get the same as my pb with an assisted rep on top


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

awesome work out dude. Can't wait to get home and hammer my legs.

Good luck with the bulking, and the cutting, oh and the bulking again!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate keep up the hard work.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers fellas my legs feel nice after that beasting

An I can't wait to cut but am being patient an sticking to the plan LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i wouldnt be 2 excited mate ive been waiting to diet excited almost and now im 2 days in and hungry and i dont like it lol.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha no doubt I'll be the same mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a mixed workout today, I felt awesome until I got to deads then I felt weak as a kitten!

On a plus note after being disapointed with my weight loss over the holidays I've worked hard on eating enough and it's paid off! I weighed 84kg on Monday and 88kg today!! I know it's mostly water from all the carbs and possibly some fat but it's still nice to see weight heading in the right direction:thumbup1: :rockon:

Smith row

8x50

9x100 v happy with this

12x80

Widegrip pulldown

10x77.5

7x84.5 + 1 assisted

6x77.5 + 2 assisted

Deadlift

8x90

8x130

6x130

Facepulls

10x35

10x45.5

9x45.5

Not too bad but I will lift more on deadlifts next week!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i wouldnt be expecting to much from deads doing them 3 exercises in to be honest but thats just my opinion mate.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I can usualy get 6 reps with 160kg without a problem I usualy do them towards the end mate but I just had fcuk all left today

Not to worry gives me something to aim for next week


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good, means I might be able to get back ahead of you on deads now lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate at this rate you will be miles ahead by tomorow:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained at works gym today while I was waiting for my lift home so now I've got a full weekend with my son, it's always a pain in the ass to get a babysitter so I can train

Strength is pretty poor on chest so I really need to start making improvements

Incline press

8x50

6x80

7x70+1assisted

Decline press

7x70+1assisted

6x60+2assisted

Pecdec

8x68

6x84

Closegrip ez curl

12x20

8x20

Db hammer curl

8x20

6x20

Concentration curl

10x12.5

I really like the closegrip ez curls and they didn't give me any wrist pain at all so will be adding them in more often

I also did 3 sets of extreme chest stretches after pecdec

I forgot my training note pad so these weights are as close as I can remember


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I did it mate. Back ahead on deads....just.

I wouldn't say it was a weak workout mate. Your biceps are pretty strong.

At least you get to relax with your boy now though!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done again ok the deads mate however I can feel some 1rm deadlift work coming on for me in the next few weeks LOL I refuse to be beaten:tongue:

It's great relaxing with my son but I don't get much relaxing done, it's amazing how someone so small can have so much energy:bounce:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Like a little hurricane eh!

I shall fight you on the deads all the way sir.

Anyway, I should really get back to dodging your soap on a rope boys.

How many firing exercises do you need to do ffs????


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a really good workout today even tho am not shifting massive amounts of weight but I will be soon

Having a bit of trouble with the ex at the mo, sorry but I'm going to have a rant now LOL

On Saturday I went round to hers to drop her pram off after my mum had borrowed it, so wen I get to hers I told my girlfriend to park the car a few spaces down from the house so my son didn't see her an start crying!

So I run to the house with the pram an my ex goes fcuking mental cos I've left the baby in the car with my gf and when I explained to her that I didn't want to upset him she just went mad so she goes up to the car and the baby starts crying for her an she just says to him don't worry son I'll see you tomorow and then walks off!

So basicaly she wanted her own son to be upset just to ruin our evening!!!

Later that nite we went to town to watch some fireworks an there was loads of other stuff on but me and the boy were playing an he fell over an hit his eye socket on the floor, now I checked to see if there was anything wrong with the bone etc and my son wasn't in any pain infact he just carried on as if nothing had happend so I didn't take him to get checked out

On Sunday his eye was a bit swolen as to be expected but he was still fine, when I dropped him off his mum went mad basicaly implying I didn't look after him properly - the fcuking cheek I'm a great dad

Now she isn't letting me see him at the weekend and I'm working the weekend after

Sorry about the rant I just needed to get it off my chest and after all it is my journal LOL

Training today

Military press

8x30

5x50+1assisted

7x40+1assisted

First time using the olly bar on these so I aim to improve the weight next week

Seated lat raise

13x12.5

10x12.5

Front raise

6x15

Incline ez extensions

8x30

8x40+1assisted

Cgbp

10x50

4x75+1assisted

I was very dissapointed with these!!

Db kickbacks

8x10

12x12.5

I finished off with one set of v bar pulldowns with a dead light weight for 40 reps just to get the blood flowing


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained back today instead of Thursday cos am helping my mate move house, the sole aim of this workout was to beat chris's 1rm on deadlift:tongue:

Deadlift

6x90

3x130

2x180

1x185

Db row

18x40 really need bigger dbs in work LOL

15x40

Closegrip pulldown

9x82

8x82

Reverse pecdec

20x47

20x40

18x33

I was pleased with the deadlifts but back to higher reps next week

Don't worry chris you still have me on bench press and military press LOL


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

With or without wraps Joey?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

That's a massive jump between sets from 130 to 180. Fair play, man.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Still a nice deadlift Joey. Chin up.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> With or without wraps Joey?


With mate because am gay:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Get rid of them. Chris doesn't use straps or wraps, and he's way gayer than you.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> With mate because am gay:thumb:


 :whistling:

Good lifting regardless :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ditch the straps for deads... your hair will turn pink and curly


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha cheers everyone:beer:

Pink hair? Now there's an idea I like the sound of:lol:

I wear them because I'm training my back not my wrists I don't see the point in my wrists failing before my back

and I totaly agree chris is way gayer than me 

Yeah it was quite a jump but 130 was just a warm up


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Perhaps, but ditching the straps will really work your forearms. My forearms are definitely bigger and stronger having stopped using the straps.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i use that mentality on every other back exercise but with deads i prefer to let it be a whole body exercise including grip and also i dont go as stupid with the weight on the bar if i'm restricted by grip.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Send me your calfs please...As mine ran of on me...Keep up the good work...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha cheers mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i use that mentality on every other back exercise but with deads i prefer to let it be a whole body exercise including grip and also i dont go as stupid with the weight on the bar if i'm restricted by grip.


there is a bit of ego massaging here in that it's a rush to pick up that much weight altho it's not at the cost of form


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

fair play mate, we all have our own reasons and there is no right or wrong with this one.

if my back was not as tricky i would be deadlifting whatever i could lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've had a nitemare with my ex's family! My girlfriend comented on a pic of me on face book saying I should burn off the tattoo of my ex's name with acid (a fair comment LOL) and her family have blown it all out of proportion

Anyway this give me lots of fuel for the gym so as a result I smashed my legs

Squats

8x80

8x130

8x150

10x170 pb

Smith calf raise

6sets of 10reps with 120kg

Leg press

10x260

11x290 pb

8x300 pb

Ham curl

8x96

8x110 pb

Leg extensions

8x110

9x138 stack

Was buzzing with my pb's and have earned myself a new nickname from the lads "Hoover bag legs" LOL


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

170kg for 10? feck...good going


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Get rid of them. Chris doesn't use straps or wraps, and he's way gayer than you.


Ahem! Tomorrow my internet will be fixed and i'll be able to ge on here and defend myself.

I'm probably the straightest man on here. Just because i'm a sailor who wears cowboy boots is irrelevant.

One of you is just jealous of how hetro I am and the other ones wishing I wasn't!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking strong on those legs mate awesome work


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers hilly/ib I was chuffed to bits with the workout

Chris let's face it elton john is more hetro than you LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers hilly/ib I was chuffed to bits with the workout

Chris let's face it elton john is more hetro than you LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

almost forgot I weighed myself today andam still at 88kg wich am happy with last week my bw rose 4kg an this week it's maintained and I plan to hold this weight until the end of the month when I start my diet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Exsqueeze me? Baking powder? 170kg for 10 reps??? Bloody hell. How close to parallel were they?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate:beer:

as far as I know just above but it's hard for me to tell I will ask my training partner to check next week:thumbup1:

I also don't count the bar mate as am not sure what the olly bars in work weigh


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Joey I mean this from a loving place:

Bastard.



Though to be fair, that is excellent... If I had a training partner and/or grew a pair I'd be lifting that too.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Just looking back through your journal, got some monster legs on you dude, look forward to seeing you leaned up!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Joey I mean this from a loving place:
> 
> Bastard.
> 
> ...


Mate if you had a spotter you would be lifting a lot more


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Just looking back through your journal, got some monster legs on you dude, look forward to seeing you leaned up!!!


Thanks for the kind words mate I can't wait to get lean am sick of being a fatty


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I know... that's the annoying bit.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

And you're both gayer than me! I'm going to have to up my game!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha sounds like some one is jelous:whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

no training today bin helping my mate move house, it's bin hard work am fcuked! So now it's time to smash in a large dominos texas bbq pizza


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Double post wooops


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a pretty [email protected] chest an bi workout yesterday mainly down to the fact I hate the level of bf I've got, even tho I have got some doms today I'm still not happy

Sooooooooo........ I'm starting my diet tomorow

I'm going to carb cycle with a slight diference in that both days I have my son will be either high or medium it will be something this

Monday low

Tuesday low

Wednesday med

Thursday low

Friday low

Saturday high/cheet

Sunday high/med but very cleen

Because I don't have the luxury of weighing food that work provides my diet will be the same as it is now only with carbs restricted on low days etc below is a medium day

1. 30g oats 50g whey

2. 2 brown toast 3 eggs (just 5 eggs on low day)

3. Mrp 30g oats fruit (no oats on low day)

4. Work meal with carbs (no carbs on low day)

5. Same as meal 3

6. Post wo on training days only 40g wms 50g whey

7. Same as meal 4

8. 1tbls pb 25g whey

9. Mrp

I will snack on almonds if I get peckish

I will be swaping the mrp for a blended protien at the end of the month and I will also continue taking my usual supps - 6g fish oil, glutamine every morning and pwo, creatine pwo, bcaa pwo

Cardio will be done for 30mins monday - Thursday and Saturday as I travel Friday an Sunday, I will more than likely up cardio in the coming weeks, it will be done on the stat bike most of the time keeping my heart rate between 120/130

I'll get my girlfriend to take some pics of my fat **** an post them up later


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a pretty [email protected] chest an bi workout yesterday mainly down to the fact I hate the level of bf I've got, even tho I have got some doms today I'm still not happy

Sooooooooo........ I'm starting my diet tomorow

I'm going to carb cycle with a slight diference in that both days I have my son will be either high or medium it will be something this

Monday low

Tuesday low

Wednesday med

Thursday low

Friday low

Saturday high/cheet

Sunday high/med but very cleen

Because I don't have the luxury of weighing food that work provides my diet will be the same as it is now only with carbs restricted on low days etc below is a medium day

1. 30g oats 50g whey

2. 2 brown toast 3 eggs (just 5 eggs on low day)

3. Mrp 30g oats fruit (no oats on low day)

4. Work meal with carbs (no carbs on low day)

5. Same as meal 3

6. Post wo on training days only 40g wms 50g whey

7. Same as meal 4

8. 1tbls pb 25g whey

9. Mrp

I will snack on almonds if I get peckish

Cardio will be done for 30mins monday - Thursday and Saturday as I travel Friday an Sunday, I will more than likely up cardio in the coming weeks, it will be done on the stat bike most of the time keeping my heart rate between 120/130

I'll get my girlfriend to take some pics of my fat **** an post them up later


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry mate that bf will soon come off.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I can't wait for it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

look forward to the pics mate...we can chub it out together lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers ib :beer:

got my girlfriend to take some pics yesterday but didn't have time to post them cos I had to travel back to Pompey

Am home in 2 weeks so will post then hopfuly with some new pics showing a bit of progress


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Double post again sorry it's this damn iPhone


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well today is the first day of my diet and I'm fcuking starving LOL it's not that bad but I am use to a lot more carbs

The weekend was quite busy for me and I didn't get back to Pompey until 2 thismorning but despite it all I had a half decent workout

Db press

8x25

8x30+2asisted

5x30+2asisted

Standing Lat raise

8x12.5 x2 with very little rest

Single arm lat raise

15x7.5

Skulls

8x40

6x40

Cgbp

6x70+1asisted

6x60+2asisted

V handle pulldown

8x45.5

13x31.5

I felt very pumped afterwards

Cardio was only done for 20mins after my workout an I think I'll stick with this length of time until fat loss stops


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great news work have given me a week off next month so I can go on a family holiday, there's about 30 of us going to butlins and it's my first holiday with my girlfriend and my son is coming so can't wait

had a great workout today but I was so trashed after squats that I could hardly move:thumb:

Another low carb day today an am feeling hungry most of the time LOL I've got to say I'm looking forward to medium carb tomorow

Altho I havnt droped carb drasticaly low I am starting to wonder if there too low maybe it's just cos im worrying I'll lose muscle (my brain is still in bulk mode)

Squats

8x90

8x150

8x180 pb

20x90

I actualy did 9reps with 180 but my training partner helped too much with one rep cos he thought I was colapsing

Leg press

8x260

9x280

20x150

Leg press calf raise

20x150

20x230

18x250

Leg extensions

9x138 stack

I didn't train hams cos I was fcuked so I'll give them a blast either Thursday or Saturday

Cardio was 20mins walk on a 15% incline at between 3.5mph / 4mph


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

was a rest day from weights and a medium carb day today:thumb:

I was going to do my usual cardio until work p*ssed all over my plans, some pr*ck deceided "I know the lads seem upset cos it's cold so to cheer them up we'll do a cross country run" I was not impressed LOL

So after a run through fields and woods I'm well an truely fcuked not to mention it was leg day yesterday so my quads were screaming by the time I finished


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats bad crack i would have been gutted. bet ure legs were killing lol.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah mate am in bits my job is defo not bb friendly:cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good job on the legs mate, brutal leg pressing


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanx mate I love leg pressing


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish my gym had a proper leg press. We've only got one of those horizontal machines from Life Fitness, and the whole stack comes to a HUGE 178kg...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

the one we have is made by cybex? It looks exactly like the one Dorian uses in blood an guts

I take it the horizontal ones are sh*t? Can't imadgine why they wouldn't put more weight on it how annoying


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't like the angle - I'd much rather have a "traditional" 45-degree jobby that you can load plates on. Oh the perils of a commercial chain gym.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right I am well an truely confused:confused1: :confused1: I have started carb cycling and doing cardio this week, today was weigh in day so I was expecting my weight to stay at 88kg or maybe just under

However I have gained a kg???? So I'm now 89kg

My only explination is that Monday and Tuesday were low carb days and yesterday was a medium carb day so maybe that has affected my weight some how?

Any way I have now upped cardio to 30mins low intensity

I'm suffering some serious doms in my lower half after yesterdays cross country run so was forced to drop deads:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Am not happy with todays workout my energy was low and I felt like I had no direction saying that I did get one pb

Bent smith row

10x50

7x110 pb

9x90

Db row

20x40

20x40

I keep saying it but I really mean it this time I'm never doing these in works gym until they get bigger dbs

Bb shrugs

8x100

8x100

Wide grip pulldown

9x89

10x82

Bent cable lat raise

20x5

Face pull

20x24.5

As you can see no real direction:cursing: I will have a big rest and be back to hit chest an bi's on Saturday:thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

keep ure weigh in day after a 2 days of low carbs mate. a medium day might affect your water levels etc.

workout looks good.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I'll move weigh in day to Tuesday


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm Back!!!!!!!

What a shame you dropped deads just as I pulled 200:whistling:

Looks like you've been busy in my absence, congrats on the holiday and good luck for the cycling of carbs.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I'm Back!!!!!!!
> 
> What a shame you dropped deads just as I pulled 200:whistling:
> 
> Looks like you've been busy in my absence, congrats on the holiday and good luck for the cycling of carbs.


are you a new member? :whistling: :tongue: good to have you back mate:thumbup1:

I'll be deadlifting again next week an prob try the old 1rm the week after but I'm cutting now so am not expecting any big lifts:cursing:

Congrats on the 200 mate:rockon:

Today is usualy a rest day but am stuck in work an bored so I thought fcuk it I'll do some abs an cardio:thumb:

Straight leg crunch 3x20

Full crunch 2x20

Cable side bends 2x20

Db side bends 1x15

Seated twists 1x100

30mins low intensity on the stat bike to finish

Training chest an bi's tomorow and it's also high carbs I won't be having a cheat meal yet I'll prob start having it next Saturday I really don't feel the need at the mo


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

extra carbs = extra water retention

dont sweat it... the scales play mind games with you


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

tell me about it I can feel myself slipping into the habbit of weighing myself every day from now on I'll only jump on the scales on Tuesday


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Scales are evil!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not for fish!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know I said I wasnt bothering with a cheat today well I lyed

I juast had 1bagle 2bananas 2bacon 3poached eggs a large portion of scrambled egg beans 4slices of beef and half a brown roll

Back to clean food for the rest of the day


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You fat bloater.

I had a bowl of coco pops, shhhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha your secret is safe with me

Felt really good in the gym today an had the best chest an bi workout I've had in ages must have something to do with all the carbs:thumb:

I added in a fst-7 exercise for chest an it felt great altho I think I went a bit too heavy at first

Decline press

10x40

10x80

5x90

Incline press- I felt weak on these

8x50

5x70

9x50

Pecdec fst-7

10x61

10x61

10x61

10x61

10x54

10x54

10x54

Extreme stretch

20/30/30 seconds with 17.5 dbs

Incline curl

12x12.5

8x12.5

Standing alt curl

8x15

6x15

Single arm machiene preacher

8x20

15x15

First time using this an it felt awesome


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

oh almost forgot I did 20mins cardio afterwards as well


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And that's why we have the "edit post" button. Nice workout there Joey.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good lifts Joey. You're going great!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers fellas:beer:

Woops forgot about the edit button:rolleyes:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

today was meant to be a complete day of rest but I woke up at half seven an thought fcuk it I fancy doing some cardio:thumb:

I had a quick cup of black coffee and two scoops of unflavored whey (I orderd by mistake :cursing: ) then straight to the gym

Cardio was 30mins on the treadmill walking on a 15% incline at 2.2mph and I must admit I felt great afterwards


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good lad thats some dedication their mate.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate am addicted! Who needs drugs and alcohol when you've got good old cardio:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

God tell me about it... I had ONE beer last night and that was enough. What's happened to me??


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> God tell me about it... I had ONE beer last night and that was enough. What's happened to me??


I know what's happening mate subconsiously your body is rejecting everything that won't turn you into a chiseled Greek god:lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Steak said:


> Can u explain what is cheating in this meal apart from the bagle the rest is fine, but on reading your thread i have noticed you eat sh*t loads of eggs. How do u manage to eat 6/8 whole eggs in the morning, are they raw or how do u cook them if not?
> 
> p.s. nice thread


cheers steak:beer:

The bacon and beans are defo cheat food for me

I have either scrambled or poached eggs or sometime a few of each mate I love them:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I just make a massive omlette. 6 eggs at least. Love it.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had to go the gym thismorning to do a fittness test but when they realized I was still in date for it they let me do my own cardio

So I did 30mins on the treadmill walking on a 15% incline and then another 15mins on the stat bike after my workout this afternoon

I managed to fail the easiest test in the world today, the pass mark was 15 and from what I can tell I only answerd 16.5 marks so unless everything I wrote was spot on I fluffed it:rolleyes:

I felt very strong during my workout I either added weight or reps to every exercise from last week

I think it's cos I know my love handles will be gone soon it gives me loads of energy thinking about it

Seated db press

8x30

6x30

11x25

Lat raise

11x15 pb ithink

9x15

Single arm lat raise

15x10

Ez extensions

10x40

8x40

Cgbp (on decline cos all the benches were taken)

10x70

5x80 +1assisted

V handle pushdown

9x45.5 stack

11x38.5

A very good workout and I'm looking forward to my favorite day of the week tomorow.......LEGS:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad you had a good one mate, looks very impressive.

Legs for me tomorrow, gulp. Dare I do 170!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yes mate go for it:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Do it do it do it. If I can, you can, and I wasn't giving anywhere near 100%. Legs for me on Weds, can't wait. 180 at least.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

body weght as of today is 88kg so weight is going in the right direction

I really couldn't get into squats during my workout not sure why:confused1: especialy cos I got pb's afterwards

Squats

8x90

3x150

3x170

6x170

15x90

Legpress

8x260

10x300 pb

8x300

Legpress calf raise

20x260

15x300 pb

15x300

40x170

Ham curl

8x96

8x117 pb

I missed leg extensions cos I had nothing left in the tank

Finished off with 30mins on the stat bike


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good and a 170kg squat is amazing in m eyes mate i have never got that so i wouldnt fret


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got 180 for 8 reps last week so strengh is defo down but I suppose it's all part of dieting it's just hard to let go of the heavy lifting LOL

Cheers mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

went to do cardio and abs this afternoon but ended up adding in some chest stretches

Started off with a few sets of light cable flyes just to get some blood flowing and a pump on, then did 1x20secs and 2x30secs extreme stretching with 20kg db's

Abs

3x20 incline weighted crunch

3x20 side crunch

Finished off with 30mins walking on the treadmill on a 15% incline

On a side note I stupidly decided to do an extra 2 minutes on the sun beds last nite and it turns out two minutes can make a HUGE difference an now I'm very sore:whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> On a side note I stupidly decided to do an extra 2 minutes on the sun beds last nite and it turns out two minutes can make a HUGE difference an now I'm very sore:whistling:


Lol, I feel you're pain mate. I'm very fair, couple of minutes and I'm toast!! :cool2:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

it's funny when you think about it but not so funny when I move:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad am not the only one who suffers


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a pretty rough day today

A higher ranked member of her majestys royal navy has complained about my attitude so there is a good chance I may be demoted:cursing: basicaly I say what I think to peoples faces instead of moaning behind there backs to the lads however I can't even remember a confrontation with said person

So next week I shall find out my fate, am a bit p*ssed off that I've bin on this promotion course for 11.5 months and I leave in two weeks and now it could all be for nothing.............ouch

Now back to some training

I was quite weak on deads today but not too worry low carbs and I did them towards the end of my workout (loads of excuses:whistling next week deads are going to be first so the weight should be a bit better

Tbar row

8x40

9x90

10x80

Wide grip pulldown

8x75

8x89

10x82

Deadlift

8x100

5x150

5x150

10x110

Straight arm pulldown

20x19

15x19

Reverse pecdec

20x47

40x33

40x33

Finished with 30mins on the treadmill on a 15% incline


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id be ****ed as well mate hope it turns out ok in the end.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate hopfuly it will go in my favour


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> A higher ranked member of her majestys royal navy has complained about my attitude so there is a good chance I may be demoted:cursing: basicaly I say what I think to peoples faces instead of moaning behind there backs to the lads however I can't even remember a confrontation with said person


Don't they have to disclose full details of the allegation? They must have to give you specifics.... fight it!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah they have but it's all bullsh*t but I get to have my say an it counts for nothing

I will speak my mind at the hearing and it will get me into more trouble but am beyond caring


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained in the gym at home yesterday an it was a half decent workout but my shoulders got pumped so much it hurt

hammer press

8x35

7x45

7x40

inline db press

8x65lbs

5x75lbs

incline flyes

8x45lbs

8x45lbs

cable flye

15x10 3 sets of

finished off with 3 sets of extreme stretches done on the hammer press

db incline curl

12x30lbs

10x30lbs

ez curl

11x50lbs

8x50lbs

machiene single arm curl

8x5

10x5

got my gf to take some new pics yesterday because the first ones from 2 weeks ago were far too chubby:whistling:

im happy with how my quads are coming along but my chest is very lacking

be gentle people its still the begining of my diet


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

an more


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good Joey, I can see where those squats come from!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate looks like you have put some good size on.


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

looks like u put some good mass on there mate! keep up the good work!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Looking good Joey, I can see where those squats come from!


cheers darren you know how much I love square


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good mate looks like you have put some good size on.


nice one mate I feel like I have but it's hard to tell


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

C3asar said:


> looks like u put some good mass on there mate! keep up the good work!


cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Not looking too ad at all, man. You make out like you're much fatter than you are, TBH. You say your chest is lagging, but you've still got bigger pecs than me! :lol: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Indeed Inggasson, if that's what Joey calls chubby then I'll give him proper chubby!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

This is the wrong site for a "Biggest Belly" contest... isn't it? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll beat anyone around here.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't worry. I don't intend to compete with you. LOLz


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I'll beat anyone around here.


Unfortunately :cursing:

Well it's coming off slowly....


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers ingg

i'd say your chest is about the same as mine mate it's come on loads you've done very well:thumbup1:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nice size their mate, legs are looking good


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I love training legs


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

You have a great tattoo on your back. Have you read "Che Guevara: A revolutiuonary life" by Jon Lee Anderson?

If you haven't, its worth a read.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

No just the motor cycle diarys I'll have to have a read of it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tight waist from the back...

how come you had che tattooed?!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers ib

I was young and nieve:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jesus mate, take your legs and p1ss off.

I have so much work to do it's unreal!!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Jesus mate, take your legs and p1ss off.
> 
> I have so much work to do it's unreal!!!!!


Jealous, much? Then get squatting. :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Squating is for winners:thumb:

I'd be happy to swap my legs for your chest any day mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll swap you my man-boobs for your chest :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I'll swap you my man-boobs for your chest :lol:


under a little bit of fat I bet you've got an awesome chest compaird to my pigeon chest:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I guess we'll see if I can still lose it. I've lost a bit the last few weeks but there's still a LOT to go. But I am reminded that the gear will help, and there are other things available...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well I hardly had any food yesterday:cursing: I was dead busy with my son and gf I didn't notice that I'd only had two meals I will have to improve on this

Also myprotien still havnt sent me a "dispatched" email for this months supps so I've had to bum a few bits and bobs off my mate to get me threw today and tomorow

Had a half decent workout despite the lack of food yesterday

Seated lat raise

14x15 pb

10x15

Db press

6x32.5 equaled my pb

8x30

6x30

Single arm lat raise

15x10

Skulls

8x40

6x40

Straight bar pushdown

6x45.5 stack

10x38.5

Single arm pushdown

15x5

8x7.5

Body weight dips x 12 to finish off

My tris were very pumped after this

Cardio was 10mins on the stat bike then got bored of that an did 20mins on the treadmill on a 15% incline


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not a bad workout but get some food in you!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well I guess we'll see if I can still lose it. I've lost a bit the last few weeks but there's still a LOT to go. But I am reminded that the gear will help, and there are other things available...


I've no doubt you'll lose the chubb in no time mate with your dedication:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Put it this way mate - I've been on a bulk for 31 years... I've always wanted to lose the weight but was just being a lazy git about it. Now I'm seeing changes that I like and I finally have the motivation.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers darren am stuffing my face with steak an veg as we speak LOL


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

looking goo dmate, any recent pics to compare to the first set?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers vlb:beer:

Yeah there on page 46 mate there 2 weeks into my diet, I'll be updating them every 2weeks or so


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

weigh in day and I've dropped a kg I'm now 87kg, I'm happy droping a kg a week

Had a great workout but the gym was chocker an I couldn't get on the squat rack:cursing:

Leg press

8x300

10x320 pb

12x330 pb

Smith squat ATG

15x100

12x100

My quads were trashed from legpress

Legpress calf raise

20x300 pb

20x300

20x270

20x270

Ham curl

10x110 pb

7x110

Leg extension

10x68 x 7

Only managed 15 minutes cardio on the stat bike cos my legs were in bits


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

330!!!!!!!!!!!! Steady on quadzilla!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

legs are solid mate, holy ****


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy ass pressing mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> 330!!!!!!!!!!!! Steady on quadzilla!


Ha ha did you just make up a word


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I knicked it from a BB nickname, if not then yes!!!! go me!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers fellas

I usualy do squats first so I was pretty fresh for leg press

I surprised my self with the 330 it didn't feel too heavy


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd skip cardio altogether after legs. I tend to think that if you can do cardio after a solid leg workout, it wasn't solid at all. LOL. Still, damned good presses there, man. Atleast your legs look the part too!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate normaly I can handle low intensity cardio after a leg workout but there was no chance today


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well done on the weight loss mate 2-3 pound a week is were its at.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice one hilly yeah am trying to hold on to every bit of muscle I can


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Quadzilla = Paul de Mayo (RIP).

I mean this from a loving place Joey - I hate you. I want a decent leg press in my gym instead of that horizontal selector stack piece of crap that only goes up to 178kg. 178!!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

if it makes you feel better I'll be on a ship next month so no more legpress

Abs an cardio today

2x20 straight leg crunch

Superset with

2x10 exercise ball crunch

2x20 side crunch

30mins on stat bike to finish


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It does, somewhat. Also, next time I'm training with JW it's legs...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've bin waiting seven days and counting for mp to send me my supps so I emailed them to see what's going on.... They replyed saying "marc" your order has bin dispatched an deliverd to ipswitch???? :confused1: who the feck is marc? So I've replyed back an hopfuly they will let me know what's going on tomorow

My right trap has bin giving me a lot of trouble this week so I decided to skip back an train chest an bi's then have the full weekend to recover and chill out with my son

However.. My lift has decided not to go home this weekend soot looks like am stuck in Pompey unless I can get it sorted tonite:cursing:

Decline press

8x80

8x90 up 3 reps from last time

9x80

Incline press

10x50

5x70

6x60

Had next to no energy for these

Low incline db press

8x32.5

Db incline curl

8x17.5 pb ithink

8x15+2rest pause

Seated hammer curl

9x15

8x15

Single arm machiene curl

10x20 pb

10x20

Ez curl

10x10 (7sets of) just to get a good pump

Finished off with 30mins on the stat bike

I was happy with the declines 90kg is the most I've lifted for a while cos of my shoulder but it seems to be getting better


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> It does, somewhat. Also, next time I'm training with JW it's legs...


280kg squats it is then:thumbup1:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

getting close to that 100kg mate.

keep it up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Right all my supps have finaly come so here's my diet I know here are far too many supps but I can help it with my job

All veg is eaten in my work meals (work meal caps are not counted in my calculations)

Carb cycling

Low

Low

Low

Med

Low

Low

High

Low day

Meal 1:

2 scoops whey

30g oats

Vit c

Glutamine

Meal2:

6 eggs

1 cup black coffee

Meal 3:

2 scoops milk/whey protien

30g oats

3g fishoil

1g evening primrose

Meal 4:

Work meal no carbs

Meal 5:

2scoops milk/whey

3 fishoil caps

1 evening primrose

Meal 6:

Work meal no carbs

Meal 7:

1 scoop whey

30g peanut butter

Meal 8:

2scoops milk/whey

30g peanut butter

Pwo:

2scoops whey

40g wms

Glutamine

Bcaa

Totals; cal:2438 pro:326.4 carb:100.1 fat:86.5

Medium day

Meal 1:

2scoops whey

90g oats

Vit c

Glutamine

Meal 2:

6 eggs

Black coffee

Meal 3:

2 scoops milk/whey

90g oats

3 fishoil

1 evening primrose

Meal 4:

Work meal + 1jacket spud

Meal 5:

2scoops milk/whey

60g oats

3fishoil

1 evening primrose

Meal 6:

Work meal no carbs

Meal 7:

1scoop whey

30g peanut butter

Meal 8:

2scoops milk/whey

3fishoil

Totals; cal:2633 pro:295 carb:192 fat:84.7

As states work meals are not taken into consideration on working out the cals so in reality they will be higher

High days will be 500+ carbs and one cheat meal

I'm going to keep cardio at 30mins cos my weight is still droping I will asses again a week tomorow


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats some well thought out planning there mate.

When do you go back?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate hilly helped me a bit but I don't think I quite got the right marko's but am sure it will do the trick

Am in work now got next week off tho for a family holiday


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it looks good mate. your macros look ok to me just as they are.

the good thing about the way you have set it out is you have 8 meals. once the weight loss slows a bit you can drop a meal and shift things round slightly if that makes sense so evntually your only having 6 meals per day.

Another thing to look at if your struggling for veg is you can buy powderd veg i believe to add to your shakes. i have never used it but read about it and it may be ideal for yourself.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice one mate I appriciate all the help

Yeah I'll get my gf to have a look for some of that, mp do one called super food but there out of stock at the mo


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Due to my trap niggle I didn't train delts today, I tried some under hand grip bent row light weight for high reps but I decided to play it safe

To that end I won't be training back or delts for the rest of this week and next week

All is not lost tho! Because I trained tri's on there own I got a few pb's so am chuffed

My cgbp is almost as heavy as my regular bench press

Cgbp

10x80 pb

6x90 pb

V handle pushdown

14x45.5 stack pb I think

8x45.5

Skulls

8x40

10x32.5

I was very tired by the time I got to these

Finished with 3x20 incline crunch

Cardio was done thismorning 30mins circut training then 10mins on the stat bike:thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good in your pic's joey, good lifts, cracking squats. :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I love squats


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

where's these pics?!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll post some at the weekend mate if my gf will take them for me but am not sure you can see much progress yet:rolleyes:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nice skulls mate, 40kg is good imo. lol at your cgbp weights nearly being as much as your normal bp, you must have freaky tri's

keep up the good work bro. and get some pics up ya big woos


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha my chest is just weak as fcuk:whistling:

They will be up on Saturday I promise:innocent:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> I'll post some at the weekend mate if my gf will take them for me but am not sure you can see much progress yet:rolleyes:


sorry, just saw the comment a few before saying you looked good in the pics and i was searching for new ones lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

weighed in today an I've put on half a kg:confused1: it's prob down to the fact I weigh before the gym instead of first thing so from now on weigh in day will be Saturday at home first thing in the morning

I'm now sat at 87.5kg

Had a great workout today and I'm extremely happy with the pb's I got

I couldn't train calves because my shins and ankles were killing me after circut training yesterday:cursing: I suffer with shin splints

Squats

8x90

8x140

11x180 pb

12x160

Legpress

8x300

8x350 pb

18x250

Last set destroyed me

Leg extensions

12x54

12x54

Wasn't much point In doing these as my quads were fcuked

Leg curl fst-7

10x54


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Fookin hell joey, what the hell are you taking lol, 180kg for 11 and followed by leg pressing 350kg!

good going bud


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I was really fired up for my workout cos of the little discrepancy on the scales LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Joey: I mean this from a loving place, but I hate you. Fooking monstrous squats and pressing!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks mate :beer:

To be honest I hate you when you deadlift:thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Did cardio + obliques today an I feel really refreshed now

3x20 cable side bend

Superset with

3x30 standing twists

15mins on the stat bike followed by 15mins on the stepper

My calves were pumped to death afterwards:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I hate you both on everything you handsome buggers.

180kg for 11, on a cut.......................this reminds of a great phrase from Blade 3

You C*ock Juggling Cvnt Fvck.

Not that I'm jealous at all :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I hate you both on everything you handsome buggers.
> 
> 180kg for 11, on a cut.......................this reminds of a great phrase from Blade 3
> 
> ...


why thank you good sir :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooh I feel all a bit spesh now. And that's a class insult.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

did some cardio this morning 10mins on the stepper and 20mins on the stat bike

Had to cut it short on the stepper cos my ankles and shins were killing:cursing: :cursing:

Chest an bi's tonite an I can't wait hopfuly I'll smash out a few pb's and if I feel up to it I'll add in another cardio session probably 15mins on the stat bike

*edit* on a side note it was my medium carb day yesterday an it's done me the world of good! I feel more energetic and I'm starving so hopefuly it's done the tric as I was feeling a bit lethargic and p*ssed off yesterday


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a great workout this afternoon and managed to get 100(+bar) for 6 reps on decline press, it's bin a long time since I've lifted anything this heavy due to my shoulder but it seems to be fine now

Decline press

6x100

6x90 +1assisted

8x80

Incline press

8x70

3x80 +1assisted

5x70

Strength was very poor:cursing:

Incline flye

8x22.5

8x22.5

Pecdec fst-7

10x54 x4

10x47 x3

Extreme stretch

2x30 seconds

Standing alt curl

8x20 pb I think

8x17.5

Cg ez curl

11x20

10x20

Rope hammer curl

12x21

10x24.5

8x24.5 +1assisted

Felt really pumped afterwards:thumb:

Didn't have anything left in the tank for another cardio session butnot to worry I still did my usual 30mins thismorning:rolleyes:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good Joe. How did you find the declines in view of the gammy shoulder?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

there awesome mate completely painless am a happy little boy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I have to say, I love declines. No pain at all. Well, in the shoulder at least!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sweet workout... never done declines before, dont like the idea of blood rushing to my noggin


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers ib :beer:

Declines are awesome they give me no delt pain what so ever

I did 30mins on the stat bike before but at a higher intensity than normal

I took some pics as well but they don't show any progress at all so I'm going to wait till I can see progress to post pics:thumbup1:

I'm also going to alter my diet a bit but I'll sort that over the weekend so stand by for updates on that


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> sweet workout... never done declines before, dont like the idea of blood rushing to my noggin


I've only found that to be an issue if I don't come up for air between sets.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good thread joey and ill be keepin watch for tips mate ohh and thanks for the help


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> Good thread joey and ill be keepin watch for tips mate ohh and thanks for the help


thanks mate

Any time, starting a journal was a very wise decison it will help you no end:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hear hear Joey, my journal is the best thing I've ever done for my training, I reckon.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Hear hear Joey, my journal is the best thing I've ever done for my training, I reckon.


........and if you're really lucky it turns into some kind of homosexual soap opera you can show to your Grandkids one day 

Seriously good lifting Joey, catching me on baench (+bar  ) Gotta pull my finger out and recover some strength now me thinks :rockon:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nioce one bro, you got the 100kg nailed then. well chuffed for ya.

onwards and upwards (haha sounds like something buzz lightyear would say)


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I was chuffed with 100

My training is going to be different this week cos am taking my son on a family holiday

I'm going to do a 3day split for a week so I get more time with my boy

Mon-chest delt tri

Wed or thur-legs

Sat-back bi

I'll be training in my usual hardcore bbing gym today but I need to find a gym in or very very close to prestatyn any body from the area know any good gyms?

So far I've come up with powerhouse gym in rhyl but that means getting my better half to give me a lift to rhyl

The other was everybodyz in the nova center prestatyn but after looking at there website it looks like I'd have to do an induction and pay monthly:cursing:

Needless to say that's not happening


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

training was going great today until I got a sharp pain in the bottom of my tri/elbow:cursing:

Hammer press

8x35 per side

9x45

5x50 I think this is a pb

Incline db press

8x70lbs

6x70

Low cable flye

12x15

9x20

Cable lat raise

12x5 x2

Machiene delt press

12x25

11x40

Vbar pd

5x40 got pain in my elbow

15x20

Single arm pd

20x5

15x15


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Joe I get that too now and again though mainly in pressing. Get ibuprofen gel and some deep heat on it pronto and it should calm down in a few days.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Joe I get that too now and again though mainly in pressing. Get ibuprofen gel and some deep heat on it pronto and it should calm down in a few days.


cheers mate I did this and rested it and seems to be sorted now

Well am back from my holiday, diet was kept pretty good I just allowed my self one cheat meal a day

Am fcuked after getting back to portsmouth late last nite but I'll see how I feel after my next meal and hopfuly I'll get a gym session in today but if not I defo will tomorow:thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained delts an tri's tonite but added in bi's as well cos I didn't train them on holiday

My right trap hurt a little doing db lat raises so from now on I'll do cables instead

Db press

8x27.5

11x32.5

5x35 not sure if I've ever tried 35's befor?

Lat raise

12x12.5 x 2

Cgbp

6x80

8x70

Superset with

Standing alt curl

10x15

8x15

Single arm pd

20x7.5

Single arm machiene curl

8x39 pb

12x20

8x20

3x20 full crunch

It was nice to get back to training properly and I was cautious about my try but it seemed ok

I am currently banging out a walk on the treadmill at 4kmph with a 15% incline plan is to do 20mins

I'll up it to 30 tomorow but I want to finish soon so I can get a 10hour kip cos Im knackerd


----------



## tom92 (Feb 23, 2009)

your coming on well m8 but my i suggest trying to consume more solid meals that helped me alot wen i was in your situation. as for the tatts i have many i regret too but it goes with my occupation, by the way great calves


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

tom92 said:


> your coming on well m8 but my i suggest trying to consume more solid meals that helped me alot wen i was in your situation. as for the tatts i have many i regret too but it goes with my occupation, by the way great calves


thanks for dropping in mate and cheers for the compliment

I couldn't agree more with the food mate but am having trouble coming up with ideas cos I have no fridge or facilities to prep food wich is a pain in the **** to say the least:cursing:

A few people have suggested things like beef jerkey wich is again less than ideal

I'm hoping that when am finaly ready to compete dream tan will cover my sh*t tattoos LOL


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

if your trap hurt doing db raises, your lifting too high probably...

the traps take over the more you go over parallel with the ground

tan covers a multitude of sins i've seen...some guys who are heavily tattooed look normal the darker the get lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wasn't raising to paralell with the floor it was more of a 70degree movement for just that reason mate but it still hurt?

No pain this morning tho??

That's great news on the tan (it means I can get more **** tattoos:beer


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*sigh* only 35's.....off day was it???

tw*t


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> *sigh* only 35's.....off day was it???
> 
> tw*t


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

We can't all have awesome gyms like me I suppose mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

When are you away mate? Do you know where you'll be stationed (ish obviously)??


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think I join my next ship in April and were in Plymouth tip September then in the gulf for 7 months woo!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

good luck with it all joey, and ur pics r quality got especially good legs and im not a little batty boy lol all the best


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate means alot

We all know your a batty boy:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome workout this evening and I got a few pb's as well

Squats

8x90

8x140

8x190 pb

10x160

Legpress

8x300

10x350 pb

That's using 25kg plates and there's no space to fit any more:thumb:

Legpress calf raise

20x350

20x300

20x300

Fst-7 ham curl

10x54 x7

Leg extension

10x138 stack pb

Finished off with a 25min walk on the stat bike with a 15% incline on, my calves were trashed at this point

First two reps with 190 on squats were not as deep as I'd like but I am very happy and the weeks rest I had has done me the world of good


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I hate you. Hate you. Die in hell, bitch :lol:

How deep were you in those squats? Above parallel or below? Any wraps?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

there all above mate and yeah I use wraps cos I'm terrified of injury

Hopfuly I'll be able to work on the depth before I go back to sea but am not too concerned to be honest as long as my legs are growing am a happy man:thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello mate, just thought I'd stop in to say thanks visiting my journo. I'm about to make a start on reading yours haha


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

welcome mate the more the merrier:beer:


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great shape mate.

Couldnt really fault anythin there if am honest, my biggest fault is my leg situation which am going to improve on this cycle.

Keep it up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate

Heavy squats are the way ahead for quads I love them:thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was going to do some cardio today but my legs are in bits from yesterdays hammering and I've bin firefighting training all day and am fcuked:rolleyes:

I've got the start of a cold coming on so am going to double my vit c tabs:thumb:

Back day tomorow and it's the first time in 2 or 3 weeks I've trained back since my trap injury so fingers crossed it goes well


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained back for the first time in a few weeks today with mixed results

My trap is a bit sore so I took it easy until I got to deads! And to be honest I felt great my third set I got 150 for a triple with ease so I thought I'd have a crack at 180 for a single, I felt my lower back go almost straight away and it's quite painful

Needless to say I missed cardio

I'm so ****ed off I can't even be bothered to log the rest of my workout

To make matters worse am all out of ibuprofen!!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!! No!!!!

Rest, ice, Deep Heat. Do not do ANYTHING until you're recovered.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

How did you all find out joey? haha i thought the batty boy thing was a secret lol  ohh and thanks for your advice again pal.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

By the way you best off takin it easys if youve hurt ur back, you will only make it worse just b patient with it but heyyyyyy wot do i no eh


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mate, take it way easy. I went back to soon and I can still feel it now. Not pleasant.

Hope it sorts itself out soon after some rest. Mine normally eases off within a few hour, hope you're as lucky.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well am still a cripple today

I'm off home for the weekend so plenty of heat and rest however I've still got 4 hours of firefighting to get through this morning I'm hoping the instructor will say I have done enough to pass already an let me go to sick bay an get my back checked out

I cannot fail this course but I also cannot hardly move LOL

Thanks for the support guys it means a lot


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

silly wabbit

gargghhh, why do we all push our luck sometimes lol...

i threw my back out once and when i thought it was ok, i thought i'd do some dragon flag sit ups (picture rocky 4)...crack went the back


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've tried them IB, not pretty when it goes wrong 

I know what you mean about the firefighting, my advanced was a killer and the Command and Control I don't wanna talk about!

I'm sure you will be fine, just rest it up, hot shower on the back works wonders.

If not your instructors should be ok, I'm sure they realise you're not a time waster and that its genuine. When I have run the courses in the past you really know in the first day of simulation who is genuine and ready to pass so try not to sweat it.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers ib I'll be giving them dragon things a miss for a while

Nice one chris

I managed to get through the day fine the breathing apparatus actualy helped as it's shapped into a spine so all is good an my back is less painful at the mo however it still hurts an I'm concerned that it's going to cause me a major set back in my cut

On a brighter note my son is two today!!!!!!! I can't wait to give him his electric go kart me an the mrs have bought him!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry to here about your back mate. keep ure chin up and happy birthday to your son.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope ur little one has a good birthday pal and remem to take it easy dont rush back to train on monday if its still hurting in my opinion u will b better havin a few days rest than fu k n it proper lol. If you badly damage it then its gonna set u back way more


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> sorry to here about your back mate. keep ure chin up and happy birthday to your son.


nice one mate:beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> Hope ur little one has a good birthday pal and remem to take it easy dont rush back to train on monday if its still hurting in my opinion u will b better havin a few days rest than fu k n it proper lol. If you badly damage it then its gonna set u back way more


cheers mate:beer:

I think I have done my back pretty seriously so dosent look like I'll be doing any training any time soon:cursing:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah mate what a sh*tter, I'm sorry to hear about the back troubles. I had them last year and couldn't tie my shoes without wanting to cry like a little girl, let alone DL lol.Take it easy fella


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad you got through the course mate.

I think you meant to say you cant't wait to PLAY on the electric cart you bought for your son 

Happy birthday to him from me and enjoy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cake!!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

You ok joey hows the back feeling? I wish u well mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> You ok joey hows the back feeling? I wish u well mate


cheers mate

Quick update

The pain in my back has been subsiding to the point were it feels like a small niggle however I won't be jumping strighy back in and aggravating it!

I think it will be a while before I can squat and even longer before I can deadlift :cursing: god knows I love squats and I'll miss them dearly

I will be back in the gym tonight to train chest an biceps and hopfuly all will go well


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Best of luck mate, thought you had dissapeared on us there!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just finished my workout an am pretty pleased all seemed to go well

Decline press

8x80

7x100 pb

8x90

Incline flye

12x20

8x25

Incline press

8x70

7x70

Got a strange pain at the bottom of my right felt doing these so I stopped

Pecdec

12x82

6x96 pb

8x89

Rope hammer curl

20x21

10x28 pb

Incline curl

8x15

6x15

Single arm machiene curl

6x39 pb

12x25

I trained with my training partner for the first time in about two weeks an he commented on how much bigger and leaner am looking

The funny thing is am half a kg heavier than last time I weighed myself :confused1:

I should surley be lighter now am dieting?

I'm back up to 88kg

I am currently in the middle of my 30mins cardio on the bike


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice lifting Joey, how do you like the declines?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate :beer:

there my fave chest exercise they give me no shoulder pain what so ever and I'm hitting pb's on a weekly basis :thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad your session went well take it easy and hope all is well.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice one mate

Was meant to just do cardio today but I did a few lwgpresses first 

Legpress

15x210

15x260

10x310

10x360 pb

Legpress calf raise

20x360 pb

I'm currently doing my cardio on the bike this will be followed by crunches if my back is ok with them

An update on the back

Still only minor pain at the mo but i've noticed my back/hips click as I walk? Now this could of been happening already and I've only just noticed it or it could be a result of the injury?

Any way I'm very happy with the random legpress pb's


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Connected to the injury I'd say. When I did my back deadlifting last year, there was a clicking in my back and right hip where all the tendons and ligaments are - GP reckoned that I'd stretched a few ligaments, it's a common sound.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

how did you fix it mate? Or did it just naturaly go away after time?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lots of rest - no deads or squats for a while, though squats came back online first. Built up from a lighter weight. Lots of Deep Heat and enough pills to make me rattle.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks again mate:thumbup1: hopfuly it won't be too long am having withdrawals from squats already:laugh:

Trained delts an tris this morning and I got a painful pump in my right trap (again!) it was so bad I couldn't do any cgbp:cursing:

Seated Lat raise

Fst-7 10x10

Seated smith press

8x30

8x50 pb felt light

6x70 pb

Cable lat raise

10x5

V handle pd

10x28

12x38.5

15x31.5

Single arm pd

8x10

10x10 pb

20x5

As you can see my tri workout was **** due to my trap


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jesus mate, you're falling apart!!!

Have you thought of taking a week off? Especially as you're cutting a bit.

Just rest up with maybe only cardio and come back repaired?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I did mate while I was on holiday and I thought my trap had healed but it hasn't:cursing:

It certainly feels like am falling apart but I can't complain about the back injury that was my own fault with a little help from my ego:rolleyes:

It could be something to do with the lower carbs/cals


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I feel for u mate i did my lower back in years ago my own fault really hung over fron the night b4 i was doing stiff leg deads off a block was lookin in the mirror at a bird not payin attention when my back went i said f*** all to anyone just dragged my leg all the way home i could not lift it as soon as i got in i told the wife to phone for an amulance, they did all these test at the hospital said they could do nothing for me just to rest i could not even put my chin on my chest,never mind bend over, oh yeah they were smirkin at me cos i did it in the gym shaking there heads sayin you guys will never learn, the b*****ds, good luck, just take it easy.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate:beer:

sounds like your back went pretty bad how long did it take you to recover?


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Did not lift a thing for a few weeks just rested my back, scared the **** out of me, i mean we have all done our shoulders elbows and knees a few times but when ur back goes and you cant move, it does scare you,you just have to listen to ur own body,then take it easy for a while there is no point pushing it and doing more damage that could put you out for months.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah it scared the life out of me as well, oh well you live an learn


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope it heals soon pal mayb a week off? or just stay clear from squats and deads. If you had a full week off joey would it affect your weight and phsyic (yea i cant spell) ? Just wondering if you would see any difference in yourself? Good luck pal


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

it wouldn't really affect me mate if it's a planned week off it would actualy do some good

I've already had a week off so now I think it's just a case of taking it easy and carry on with the diet


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

slip back into it but avoid exercises where you have to pick anything off the floor i'd say.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

that's the plan mate 

I won't be deadlifting for a while that's for certain an to be honest I don't mind not doing them but I'm really missing squats :cursing:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

was meant to train back today but I decided to have a rest day and train back tomorow

However I got bored resting so me and my son went to the zoo:thumb: I ended up walking most of the day

I'm feeling very tired as my carbs were kept low, I'm looking forward to my cheet/refeed day tomorow:bounce:

I've also taken some update pics thismorning but they don't show too much progress, they will be uploaded in a min

It seems my waist has come in a bit from the front but I'm still not happy considering I've been dieting for over five weeks!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well well well my little hairy love monkey, I am seeing a nice back, killer legs and ABS!! (Bitch)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Legs are lookin very good boss


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate. looks like you have put some decent size on since the last cut and the fat seems to be coming off nicely.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks fellas

I'm still not happy but that's good it just means I'll work ten times harder :rockon:

Hairy little love monkey:lol: :lol: :lol: I still can't get my missus to call me that


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> thanks fellas
> 
> *I'm still not happy but that's good it just means I'll work ten times harder* :rockon:
> 
> Hairy little love monkey:lol: :lol: :lol: I still can't get my missus to call me that


The whole point of this malarky is that we're never happy. If that were the case, Dorian Yates would have stopped at 220lbs and I would be happy with a 160kg deadlift.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

how very true mate and it takes a lot for non bbers to understand that sort of mentality I wish I had a pound for every time my missus has told me I'm mad and I look fine how I am LOL


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

looking good mate!!love that tat on your right shoulder!!that blue koi carp is awsome!how long the whole thing take??


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Smashing improvements, man. Good stuff!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

LN-Vonstroke said:


> looking good mate!!love that tat on your right shoulder!!that blue koi carp is awsome!how long the whole thing take??


thanks mate

Not sure to be honest mate I was hammered:whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Smashing improvements, man. Good stuff!


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

looking good joey nice gains


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks rare :beer:

Trained back traps an rear delts today concentraiting on squeezing the the muscles in a controlled manor and it was a great workout

I trained at the gym at home

Close grip cable row

8x60

10x70 pb

9x85 pb

Previously only managed 60kg

Wide grip pulldown

10x60

9 an a half x80

Reverse grip pulldown

8x65

10x60

Single arm hammer strungth row

8x20

12x35

I really like these got a great contraction

Db shrug

15x90lbs

12x90

Superset with

Bent lat raise (resting on a bench)

15x15lbs

10x15

Finished with 3x20 straight leg crunch

I really enjoyed the workout and I feel awesome now I've finaly had some decent carbs I'm looking forward to my cheat meal later:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice lifts my hairy little love monkey. How's the back?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey love monkey, cracking pics dude, I'm obviously not jealous at [email protected] 

Good workout to, like Darren says, how's the back?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks darren/chris the back has been great apart from the strange clicking from my right leg/hip but all apears to be going well

Hairy little love monkey :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers dudes:beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The clicking sounds very like what I had, as I said. You've almost certainly strained a ligament. Rest up with lots of an NSAID (aspirin or ibuprofen) and stretch out.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll defo be taking your advise on that one I can't wait to get rid of this injury:cursing:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I felt great after my refeed at the weekend and during my workout today my muscles felt really full and pumped

I've also upped cardio to 40mins a day

Decline press

8x80

7x100 +1assisted

9x90 +1assisted

Incline db press

12x30 felt light

10x35 pb

Low cable flye

10x15

9x15 pb

Pecdec

8x89

10x96 pb

Standing alt curl

10x17.5

7x17.5

Cable rope hammer curl

12x28 pb

9x31.5 pb

Single arm machiene curl

8x32 +1assisted

13x25

A great workout and I felt very strong I'm guessing it's down to the refeed at the weekend

I'm buzzing with the pb's:thumb:

Tomorow and Thursday I will be doing cardio twice instead of once because I'm off work and it will help stop bordom:whistling: or maybe it's because I'm addicted to training


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice lifts Joey. How are you finding the pec dec in view of your RC? The pec dec and I do *not *get on at all...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks mate:beer:

it's more of a flye machiene than a pecdec but I find that if I don't let my elbows go further back than my shoulders all is well

I can feel it a lot in the inner chest


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah yes the flye machine. I liked that, arms out in front, though I've not done it for months.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ive just found out why i havnt bin able to rep any one! it wont let me do it on my iphone:cursing:

looks like ill have to buy a computer:rolleyes:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, about time you gave me some love monkey boy!!!

Good lifts as well matey


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate:beer: well I've figured out how to spread the love now:thumb:

Had an alright workout I felt like I could of done back squats but I decided to play it safe and maybe add in some light ones next week

Legpress

8x200

8x300

8x350

13x370 pb

Had to add 20kg on top of the sled to get this weight as there was no room left on the bars

Legpress calf raise

80x100 ouch

20x200

15x300

Smith front squat

8x50

8x90

Ham curl

8x96

11x103

Finished with 30mins on the treadmill walking on a 15% incline

I'll be back in the gym later for a bit more cardio


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

impressive quads m8!! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

quality leg pressing!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wowo

Back is looking big, puts mine to shame 

You have good lats!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks sick I love training them

nice one ib since I can't squat i've got loads of energy for legpressing:thumbup1:

Cheers colt :beer: to be fair mate you have bin injured


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Like the pics joey massive changes comin on still. Back, legs, and abbs stand out a mile to me. Good luck pal looking good


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate still a long way to go on my cut but am getting there


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just got back from my second helping of cardio  I did 25mins on the stat bike so that makes 55mins in total :thumbup1:

Also spotted my training partner for his workout before hand as he had to work later than me - am a good egg like that:thumb:

Weighed myself and I'm 87.5kg so that's a drop of 0.5kg which I'm happy with

I started my diet at 89kg droped to 87 an then went back up to 88 and I've bin at 88 for a few weeks I expected to drop more weight than that during this time, this has made me question if I'm dieting enough or if I'm doing enough cardio:confused1:

The thing is people are comenting that I'm looking leaner, I tried to talk to my girlfriend to get her opinion

Me: do you think all this dieting is working?

Her: is your head meant to look dead small and your body look to big in comparison?

Me: no

Her: it's not working then

I don't know weather to take it as a compliment or not LOL it's just winding me up that my weight isn't droping


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

more cardio then mate how much are you doing and when?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

also are you using any fat burners/ eca stack etc?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn my little hairy love monkey that's good pressing. I wish I had a decent leg press. I've just got this horizontal machine thing with a selector stack - the full stack is 178kg (plus the sled) and it's simply too light! One-leg is possible, but uncomfortable.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Joey - lol, if your head is getting smaller i think she means your losing fat round the face/neck


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly - up until this week cardi has been 30mins post workout (exept Wednesday as idont work out it's in the evening) 5days a week

It's now 40mins 5days a week

I'm using 80mcg clen a day and sleepeaze for one week (3rd week=last week) for receptors

Darren - thanks mate :beer: oh an I love having a legpress:tongue: :lol: sorry I couldn't help myself


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Joey - lol, if your head is getting smaller i think she means your losing fat round the face/neck


ha ha then at it was a compliment at least she wasn't on about my one eyed trouser snakes head:whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

any chance of you getting a morning cardio session in. of not try bumping that clen dose up 20mcg or do both


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll bump up the clen mate but not much chance of morning cardio until I get back on board a ship:cursing:

Thanks for the advise mate:beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Whats your gym like on the ship love monkey?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

****

bench bar one set of dbs and a bike

Every ship is diferent so I'm hoping thee will be more


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> any chance of you getting a morning cardio session in. of not try bumping that clen dose up 20mcg or do both


clen wont do much at that very veyr low dosage?

i started on 20mcg but soon stepped up in 20mcg doses every two days.

only really got kicking at 120mcg


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

with the dose increase I'm on 100mcg mate and 120 is the highest I've ever been

Do you think I need to up the dose again mate?

Saying that your a lot bigger than me so it might take a higher dose for you to get the same affect?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been using it at 80mcg a day with decent results for 8 weeks or so mate. 4 weeks by itself. 4 weeks with t3. Dave p recommend bumping it up 20mcg every 2 weeks and i believe pscarb used this method last year.

just a thought


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll stick with 100mcg then mate and see how it affects me :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> Saying that your a lot bigger than me so it might take a higher dose for you to get the same affect?


you're probably right mate!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well it's a medium carb day today and when I woke up thismorning I was excited about eating extra carbs

However I feel really tired and lethargic almost like I have no energy what so ever and all I can think about is the high carb day on Saturday :bounce: 

Since I've been on a diet I've noticed I'm making small mistakes like spelling things wrong (more than usual:lol I'm guessing it's because of the lower carbs

Just got back from the gym, I did 3x20 incline crunch followed by 40mins on the stat bike


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

My medium carbs yesterday seem to have done the trick cos I'm ravenous today :thumb:

Took it easy on shouders as I don't want to aggravate my trap but on the whole it was a reasonable workout

I finished with my usual 40mins cardio on the stat bike and I'll be going back later to do another 20mins cos am off work and bored :thumbup1:

Smith press

8x50

3x80 dropset 6x50

And that was it for delts

Cgbp

10x50

14x80 pb by a mile 

Single arm pd

10x12.5 pb

20x7.5

Tri's were ready to explode

I'm buzzing with my cgbp as previously I've only managed 6reps with 80kg

I'd also like to point out (for no other reason but my ego:whistling that it was 100kg including the bar

The reason I don't include it is that when I think I can only press 80 it makes me work harder to cath up with everyone else, I know that prob doesn't make sense to any one but my mind works in strange ways:laugh:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

makes perfect sence mate its all mind over matter... u wooped that pb and done more reps well done :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers rare :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Git.....................................


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I can feel the love :lol:

Just finished my second cardio of the day 20mins on the stat bike


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

second cardio OF THE DAY?!

I just finished my second cardio OF THE WEEK!

Fair play to you, my man


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha it's only cos am off work today and bored LOL


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Boredom wouldn't make me do extra cardio. Somebody with a gun to my head might, but it's by no means a certainty.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice pressing Joe! 100kg on cgbp? Git.

TOMORROW... MUST... BEAT... HAIRY... LOVE... MONKEY!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Nice pressing Joe! 100kg on cgbp? Git.
> 
> TOMORROW... MUST... BEAT... HAIRY... LOVE... MONKEY!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Boredom wouldn't make me do extra cardio. Somebody with a gun to my head might, but it's by no means a certainty.


I'm just wierd mate :whistling:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

joey i cant see any diet info on here mate. whats your rough day to day diet?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

rare6 said:


> joey i cant see any diet info on here mate. whats your rough day to day diet?


It's all on page 49 mate my carbs are slightly lower but not much prob about 20g lower on low days and about 40g lower on med day

I should really work it out but am lazy 

And before you say it yeah I know I rely on supps far to much:whistling:

Trained back traps and rear delts and finished with my usual 40mins cardio on the stat bike altho I did 43mins today cos I wasn't watching the timer :innocent:

Workout wasn't bad but not much in the way of supported exercises I can do in works gym:cursing:

Wide grip pd

8x68

8x89

7x96 pb also managed a half rep

Reverse grip pd

10x61

Straight arm pulldown

13x19

9x28.5 pb

Db shrugs

20x40

15x40

Reverse pecdec

20x23 x 3 sets

Felt like I hadn't done enough so I did some close grip pd

20x47

15x54

Like I said not the best workout but I did get a few pbs


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

At least your getting your protein 295g is alot still... from what i cld see you have 2-4 solid meals i only have 3 mate so ur doing well. is the supps from not being able to eat or not having time?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

295 is the minimum mate I didn't take into account the meals work provide (2 solid meals) :thumb:

It's because I'm in the navy mate and on board I don't really have the facility to cook/store food as I'm not a chef so I try an make do with supps not ideal :cursing:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

well i must say your doing well for the situation your in mate. are you on board alot?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I live on board mate when my ships not at sea I travel home (to Liverpool) on a friday when I finish work and travel back on a Sunday

My next ship is in Plymouth and if am being honest I can't wait to get there it's like my home away from home LOL I've bin in Portsmouth far too long


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know that feeling 

I thought you were shore based though Joey, didn't know you were on.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah shore base for a few more weeks mate altho it's refered to as a ship hence I live on board but there's pretty much the same restrictions on my eating here as there is on a ship mate only diference is the gym is half decent here


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had my cheat:refeed day yesterday wich included a 500ml ben n jerrys cookie dough ice cream :thumb:

Today I feel very full and my abs are less visible :whistling:

Apatite is on the increase as well 

Cardio and abs

Straight leg crunch 3x20

Crunches 2x20

Superset with:

Half sits 2x20

40mins cardio done on the stat bike


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're not on Bristol are you mate?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

No mate I'm in sultan at the mo and join a type 23 frigate in a few weeks


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

ah, i look forward to dodging you and your mates when I get back in the channel in 4 weeks 

How will the diet and training work out onboard?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Only once have I ever eaten a full tub of B&J by myself and it was after my exams at the end of 2nd year at Uni. I have never felt so unwell.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

My diet will stay the same apart from no eggs in the morning and my 2 work provided meals will be very poor but I'll wait and see what happens when I get on board

I'm only going to be dieting for another 6 weeks if I get into reasonable condition (abs fully showing LOL) so bulking on board isn't really a problem

I did feel a bit sick afterwards but I was starving two hours later ha ha


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

whats the gym like? as basic as mine?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

On board my last ship it was just a bench a bar (not an olly) 2 dbs and a very cheap squat rack so I'm hoping my new ship will be better LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a mixed day today pretty good workout but a **** day in work!

I was walking along half in a day dream (thinking about what I was going to do in the gym tonight) when some officer started screaming at me cos I didn't salute him! He was about 10 meters away to the side of me and I didn't see him not that I had to salute him anyway as he wasn't close enough or even close to crossing my path:cursing:

So as punishment I have to turn up to work at ten o'clock Saturday morning just to get a mark on a register this means I can't go home again so I won't of seen my son for nearly 3 ****ing weeks cos this [email protected] has got a complex

On the flip side I had a half decent workout, my training partner was working so I didn't have a spot for bench, I decided to try a few tripples just to see what I can do 

All weights don't include the olly bar as I'm not sure what they weigh in works gym (I always add that statment in for you pair of hetro guys chris + darren:whistling: :thumb: :lol: :lol

Decline press

10x80

3x100

3x110 pb

3x120 pb

6x90

Incline press

10x50

7x80

Pecdec fst-7

10x75 x7sets

Standing alt curl

10x17.5

8x17.5

Cable ez curl

9x31.5

10x28

12x21

20x12.5

Rope hammer curl

6x35 pb

11x24.5

I know I went a bit over board with the bi's but I was getting an awesome pump an it felt far too good to stop :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Joey I mean this from a loving place: You're a cnt. Salute me, bitch.

And bring some scales to the gym to weigh the bar.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Of course I'd salute you mate but that pr*ck was well a pr*ck I suppose 

There's scales at the gym but I think the staff would have a fit if I tried to weigh the bar :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Weigh it anyway. You need to know what it is. Or just assume it's a standard 7-ft Oly bar and it weighs 20kg.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll ask the staff an see what they say mate it just dosent feel like 20kg if that makes sense


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I know what you mean - a 20kg plate "feels" heavier because the load isn't distributed.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

thats some good decline press whats the fst-7 you do for pec dec?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers rare

It's 7 sets to pump blood in the muscles to stretch the facia (ish) do a search on it mate pscarb is using it in his journal


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

That type of weight would snap my back lmao lookin good joey :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks leaf:beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So you're now benching 10kg more than me.

Remind me to slap you when I see you.

Just stand the bar up on its end Joey, does it look 7ft? If it is it's 20kg.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hay mate, your certainly looking good mate.

my only cristism really is the weight shake your haveing, after your breakfast your having a weight gain for your next meal, so your going without proper food for 5 hours and same after your lunch. i would change the weight gain for "proper" food and maybe have a whey protein with it instead mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I know what you mean - a 20kg plate "feels" heavier because the load isn't distributed.


just asked a friend who works at the gym he said there defo "normal" olly bars:thumb:

Cheers chris I look forward to a slap :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> hay mate, your certainly looking good mate.
> 
> my only cristism really is the weight shake your haveing, after your breakfast your having a weight gain for your next meal, so your going without proper food for 5 hours and same after your lunch. i would change the weight gain for "proper" food and maybe have a whey protein with it instead mate


Alright mate cheers for the compliment an thanks for droping in:beer:

I completely agree about the lack of whole food in my diet but as previously mentioned it's a must due to work:cursing:

My shakes are no longer weightgain shakes mate I'm cutting at the mo my current diet is on page 46

My shakes now consist of milk and whey protien with fishoil as whey on it's own would digest too fast


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Legs today

Only managed 20mins cardio on the stat bake cos my legs were fcuked after a brutal workout:thumb: however I'll be doing 20mins extra tomorow to make up

Also weighed in and I'm now 86.5kg so I'm down a 1kg:beer: I'll be keeping cardio at 40mins until weight loss slowes

Legpress

8x200

8x300

6x350

12x375 pb

I'm running out of place to stack extra plates 

Smith calf raise

50x100

Calves absoloutly smashed LOL

Ham curl

8x110 pb

9x103

Leg extension

12x138 stack pb

9x138

A great workout and I'm buzzing with the pbs:rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> just asked a friend who works at the gym he said there defo "normal" olly bars:thumb:
> 
> Cheers chris I look forward to a slap :beer:


He won't be the only one giving you a slap.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha so dose that mean I decline pressed 140 yesterday LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes. Now please fck off.

:laugh:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Fukc me joey thats some weight u shift on legs hahaha. Iv wrote them excersises down and that is now my leg day but gonna do some squats to start  Also defo goin change my reps to 3x8 :thumbup1: Thanks for help big fella :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Yes. Now please fck off.
> 
> :laugh:


Thanks mate 

Leaf I usualy do squats first as well but I pulled my back three weeks ago

I love squats:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Totally pinched that leg session :thumbup1: Thanks mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

At least it was decline, I'm hanging on just, my best is 134 for 1 flat.

Got to get that weight up next week!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gonna kill me you bugger


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't worry mate am never going to get near you on the flat :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

To right you won't, because if you did I'd strangle you with the bar!!!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> To right you won't, because if you did I'd strangle you with the bar!!!!!


Now there's an offer no man could refuse:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Medium carb day 

Did abs an cardio

3x20 crunches

3x15 full crunch

I know I said I was going to do 60mins cardio but I only managed 55mins due to my DVD finishing 5mins early:innocent:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bloody hell mate, do you train at the same gym as elfin tan...

must be some fake plates on that leg press


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha cheers mate :beer:

It's a cybex one mate it looks exactly the same as the one in blood n guts only there isn't any space to load plates on top :cursing:

I really can't wait to start squating again might give them a try next week with a few light weight high rep sets


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Booo I want a proper leg press :crying:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Booo, I want proper legs :crying:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

As opposed to the matchsticks you have now? My offer of squats still stands.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> As opposed to the matchsticks you have now? My offer of squats still stands.


Chris It's not every day you get to squat with some one who can squat 200+kg:thumbup1:

Delts an tri's today an I kept it short an sweet 

I upped my cgbp by 20kg but I was expecting more reps than I got :cursing:

I did single arm cable lat raises after my tri exercises incase it aggravated my trap, I usualy don't like doing a muscle at the begining of a workout and going back to it later on

Smith push press

8x40

6x70

8x60

I found these harder than seated smith press for some reason

Cgbp

8x50

7x100 pb

Rope pd

15x26

8x33

7x33/3x26/6x19 drop set

Single arm cable lat raise

8x5

14x7.5

Finished with 40mins on the stat bike


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good pressing Joey, I plan to catch you up tomorrow


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Close grip bench press? cgbp? lol. If it is thats some weight again joey found these hard on my session. Lookin good mate congrats on pb :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc - cheers mate and am sure you will have no trouble surpasing me:thumbup1:

Leaf - thanks mate an yeah cgbp = close grip bench press


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I dunno Joe, my upper arms have been feeling funky today...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

You won know till you try I suppose 

On another note av just stumbled accross the ukm fb group and I think I've added you darren, well either you or a complete stranger :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And I have recommended you to a few shlags around here - and Beklet. Though I did wonder who the hell that was, tattooed man in a pink bikini. But Joey I know you're a straight Scouse lad, but that hair has got to go....


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha I love my hair sorry mate it's got to stay! It looks great once I've strightened it LOL and before anybody asks yes I do have ghd's:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Right I no longer want you on my friends list. Goodbye.

:lol:

Evil evil straight boy hair.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Right I no longer want you on my friends list. Goodbye.
> 
> Evil evil straight boy hair.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but if you have a look through my pics you will see I've got a thing about the colour pink (also my sons fave colour) and I like dressing up as a women :whistling: also I'm awesome at walking in high heals

Not bad for a straight boy


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

beat that pb already? thats was quick well done mate... joey you sound like me in my younger days lol. I dressed up like a woman for a joke in knee high boots and went out lol i was only about 11 keep in mind haha was funny as **** tho


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

rare6 said:


> beat that pb already? thats was quick well done mate... joey you sound like me in my younger days lol. I dressed up like a woman for a joke in knee high boots and went out lol i was only about 11 keep in mind haha was funny as **** tho


yeah I was allways going to smash that pb as I got 14 reps with the previous weight 

I'm 24 an I still havnt grown out of it :whistling:

Trained back in works gym

Wide grip pd

8x68

7x103 pb

9x91.5

Medium grip cable row

20x45.5 stack

16x45.5

Fst-7 staight arm pd

10x12.5 x7sets

Db shrugs

15x50 woo they finaly got 50kg dbs:thumb:

12x50

Reverse pecdec

20x33

20x26

20x26

Finished off with the usual 40mins on the stat bike

My elbow has bin playing up today so next week all pressing movements will be pre exhausted with an isolation movement so I can use lower weights also I'm going to try an keep the reps a bit higher

Some small changes to diet:

I'm dropping my 19:30 whey and pb and I'm upping my fish oil to 15g a day

Reason for upping the fish oil is I read on darren journal tall recomended more fish oil to help with his injury but I can't afford to go as high as the 40g a day he suggested so I'll see how I get on with 15g then reasses


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mate, have you tried Flaxseed?

Genesis was flogging 200 caps 1g each for £9.99.

Good value and still 3,6,9. Maybe have a look??

Cheers for the FB add, didn't know who it was until i saw the bikini shot and though aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh, love monkey


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate I'll have a look into flaxseed 

Ha ha I should really change that pic but the pink bikini really brings out my eyes :thumb:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Got any new pictures mate?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was going to take them this weekend but am stuck in work :cursing: :cursing: I'll make sure I get them up next weekend mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but if you have a look through my pics you will see I've got a thing about the colour pink (also my sons fave colour) and I like dressing up as a women :whistling: also I'm awesome at walking in high heals
> 
> Not bad for a straight boy


Well you *are* Navy and I know what you're like. Him Indoors is from Plymouth, ex-Army, can tell me stories...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Excuse me!!! I am Navy, he is ROYAL Navy, Big difference!!!!!!!!

e gets paid to be gay, I do it all for free


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Some good workouts there joey, can I ask why the high reps? Injury?

Have you noticed any particular growth since high repping?

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

darren am sure some of the storys are quite horrible LOL I've got a few myself :lol: :lol:

Chris what you mean to say is we in the royal navy get paid LESS than you lot and ENJOY the gay(ish) lifestyle as I know you enjoy it as well by some of your (hetro:whistling posts LOL

Thanks tel

I usualy try an keep reps around 8 apart from when training rear delts I try an keep around 20, the reason there so high at he mo is because in works gym the equipment dosent have enough weight on and the dbs only go to 50kg so to fail I have to use higher reps

I'm now switching to higher reps all the time to help heal some injurys as you say mate I'll also be pre exhausting all pressing movements for the same reason

Hopfully higher reps will help me burn a few more cals as I'm cutting


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

and he's to gay to lift big boy weights!!!!

even though some of his lfts are better than mine


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> and he's to gay to lift big boy weights!!!!
> 
> even though some of his lfts are better than mine


Damn my secret is out :whistling:

*note to self chris knows too much*


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

He's not gay with that hair, RN or MN.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha exactly mate only we'll have less of the MN on this thread please real men wear blue :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

BA air hosts? :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well at least the men in the MN have got better hair  :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well at least the men in the MN have got better hair :whistling:


that's a matter of opinion mate I personaly like the spice boy look :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bet you'd look better with a shaved/cropped head.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah mate I use to have short hair but I've got a funny shapped head LOL I'm sure there's some old pics on fb of me in the gulf taken in 05 and it's not a pretty site:whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well the hair isn't that bad in the Marstike photos, but by god you were skinny then.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

There the ones am on about mate that was in 05/06 in the gulf LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Skinny love monkey!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Joey hope u dont mind the question on ur thread mate but can u get fish oil caps? from holland and barrats? Just wonderin just noticed u said u hav same primrose oil Ill be takin it 3 times a day :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah mate they sell omega 3 fish oil caps in practicaly every health shop


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

My local H&B had tubs of 500 caps on discontinuance offer of £21 today... tempted, though I have about 700 at home anyway.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

what dose of fishoil are you using at the mo to help with the shoulder mate? I just had a look on your journal but I can't find it prob because I'm stupid/lazy:whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yesterday I took 40g and today I feel a lot better. Taking 45g today and will keep it at or above 40g for the next few days, then drop back to 15g.

Holland and Barrett sales are your friend.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think I'll have to "up the dose" for a day or 2

How are you spliting it up mate 10g 4 times a day or you having it all in one wack? Never the less I find it hard to swallow 5 of them LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yesterday I had 10 at breakfast, 20 at work split across three meals, and 10 at dinner. Today I'm having three doses of 15 caps each.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's a lot of fish oil!! Thanks mate ill try an get them down me


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers mate ill get some monday i got some omega 3 and gluca sommat :laugh: that i take but will look for a big tub :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Yesterday I had 10 at breakfast, 20 at work split across three meals, and 10 at dinner. Today I'm having three doses of 15 caps each.


Is it the h and b cod liver oil caps, 45 in one day seems pretty extreme when they

recommend 1 a day:laugh:

Have you checked if you can breath under water yet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It is indeed the H&B caps and since January I've been on 15g/day with no sides.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Chest an bi today mainly aimed at elbow preservation, my plan is to pre exhaust (to death) major muscle groups for the whole of next week and I'll also be taking next weekend (fri-sun) off weights for a rest and because I havnt seen my son for almost three weeks so I will be spending every second. Can with him

Fst-7 lowcable flye

10x7.5

10x10

10x10

10x10

10x10

10x10

10x7.5

Pecdec

11x96 pb

9x89 6x68 drop set

Decline press

15x50

12x50

10x50

Failed on every set an the pump was awesome:thumb:

Then some extreme stretching

Incline db curl

11x17.5 pb

7x15

Rope hammer curl

8x35 pb

12x28

Single arm machiene curl

6x25

16x17.5

25x10

All exercises were done with about 30secs rest

Finished off with 40mins on the stat bike

I feel really full and hard after yesterdays refeed and the pumps were awesome in the gym today but now however I feel really drained


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks good mate hows the diet going, fat still coming off well?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bloody intense workout Joey!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers darren/hilly :beer:

Yeah mate I was 86.5kg last week hopfuly lower on tuesdays weigh in and the diets not too bad dare I say I'm actualy enjoying it 

Cardio is for winners :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained legs abs today no heavy weights due to pre exhausting but a hard workout none the less

Leg extensions

15x103

12x138 stack

Legpress

8x250

15x300

17x300

8x350

Legpress calf raise (massive dropset)

20x350

20x300

20x250

20x200

20x150

Ham curl

10x110 pb

15x82

1x40 straight leg crunch

1x40 crunches

1x40 v sits

5mins on the stepper to polish off calves :thumb: 35mins on the stat bike 

Weigh in day tomorow and hopfuly I'll see the scales go down :thumbup1: however if they don't I'll just up cardio to 50mins


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

110 pounds? :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> 110 pounds? :whistling:


I think I'd break down and cry if the scales say that tomorow:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I meant your Ham curls..... do keep up, sailor!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I meant your Ham curls..... do keep up, sailor!


Ha ha I think he low carbs are affecting he few brain cells I have left :thumb:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

are all your weights in lbs joey? well done with all te pb's i see lots


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

no mate all in kgs

Cheer


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on pbs joey im just starting to realise how fun it is to try beat them and now i wright everything down its easyier to keep track. :thumbup1: Thanks for advice mate and ur lifts are looking good. Joey what are ur goals mate? do u hav any? I mean you wanting to be bigger or cut more or what?


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Iv also just noticed that u use the leg press to do calfs. Do you just use tiptoes to push it? and bounce it type of hmm gonna hav a look into that for my next leg session for calf raises. At the minute im struggling on them as i find it really awkward to use smith machine so hav just been grabbing the heavyiest dumbells i can hold and using like a board to stand on and doing them that way. Any advice mate? The leg pree looks like my best bet mayb? Thanks mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> Congrats on pbs joey im just starting to realise how fun it is to try beat them and now i wright everything down its easyier to keep track. :thumbup1: Thanks for advice mate and ur lifts are looking good. Joey what are ur goals mate? do u hav any? I mean you wanting to be bigger or cut more or what?


Cheers leaf :beer:

Long term goal is to compete 

Short term - I'm cutting at the mo I was going to start bulking in four and a half weeks but I'm thinking about extending my diet a bit as I'm still holding too much bf

After the diet I will do a small rebound bulk for about three weeks then maintain for a month or two

All this is very subject to change as I go the gulf in September :thumb:

Cardio today was 20mins on the stat bike and 20mins on the stepper

I feel really drained all the time at the mo and quite lethargic but that could be down to a few things unrelated to diet like 1: I've started my last four weeks of lessons for my final exam (before I can join my ship I have to pass this) 2: I havnt been home for nearly three weeks and I'm missing my son

Hopfuly after I've been home this weekend the lethargy will have gone 

Weighed today and still at 86.5kg :cursing: :cursing: this surprised me as i've dropped a meal (whey + pb) and my cardio has been six days a week instead of the usual five because I havnt been home????

If all goes to plan I'll be starting t3/t4 mix on Friday for the next six weeks so that should get rid some more bf :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> Iv also just noticed that u use the leg press to do calfs. Do you just use tiptoes to push it? and bounce it type of hmm gonna hav a look into that for my next leg session for calf raises. At the minute im struggling on them as i find it really awkward to use smith machine so hav just been grabbing the heavyiest dumbells i can hold and using like a board to stand on and doing them that way. Any advice mate? The leg pree looks like my best bet mayb? Thanks mate


I position the balls of my feet at the bottom of the platform so heels are hanging over the edge

That way you get full range of motion in both directions - I really stretch the calf at the bottom part of the rep and squeeze as hard as I can at the top bit of the rep :thumbup1:

Hope that helps mate if not just type it in to utube there will be a vid in them somewere


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Toe presses are amazing. I superset wide and close positions, and then superset the same seated seated raises immediately after for a 40-rep pump, and do that twice over. Can't beat it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I never train calves and they're a touch over 18" :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

You must have great genetics for calves mate :thumbup1:

mine are just over 16" last time I measured and I train them every leg day:cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No, I've just been fat all my life. Find me a fat bloke with skinny calves and I'll be surprised. But at least mine are muscle, not fat.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

It's true. The fat dudes have decent legs. [email protected]@rds. LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I'm sold  on my next bulk I'm going to get fat as fcuk cos I want big legs:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I over did it on the sun bed last nite cos when I woke up this morning I had the skin complexion of hell boy :lol: :lol:

*note to self 6 minutes ONLY* 

Trained delts an tri's this morning with elbow preservation in mind as I'm using this week and possibly next week to recover

All tri exercises were not done to full lockout

Cable lat raise

12x5

12x7.5

10x7.5

Seated lat raise

20x10

17x10

Single arm pd

20x5

20x5

20x5

20x5

Rope pd

15x15

15x15

11x15

And that was it, I concentrated on slow contractions and the light weight high reps gave me an awesome pump

Hopfuly I can get back to training properly soon and stop these gay light isolation workouts :thumb:

I finished off with 40mins on the stat bike

It's a medium carb day (yey) and I feel in quite a good mood as a result :thumbup1: :bounce:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

are you using elbow supports?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

doing well bro, sorry i aint been keeping up with your journal, just got sick of looking at your frikin abs in your avy lol jkin.

still doing well i see.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> are you using elbow supports?


No mate however I get paid in a week and I shall be investing in one :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

vlb said:


> doing well bro, sorry i aint been keeping up with your journal, just got sick of looking at your frikin abs in your avy lol jkin.
> 
> still doing well i see.


Ha ha cheers mate pitty I can't see them any more but there slowely coming back :beer:

I've bin following your journal mate I'm very interested in seeing how you get on with "the one"

Also it must be good to have your training partner start a journal as well


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good, im also enjoying a medium carb day of 200g just waiting for my sweet potatoe wedges now cnt wait.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha it's funny how much difference an extra 100g of carbs make 

Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> I position the balls of my feet at the bottom of the platform so heels are hanging over the edge
> 
> That way you get full range of motion in both directions - I really stretch the calf at the bottom part of the rep and squeeze as hard as I can at the top bit of the rep :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope that helps mate if not just type it in to utube there will be a vid in them somewere


I know exactly what u mean mate not sure y i hadnt thought of doin these before but there in for next session :thumbup1: Good luck on ur goals mate and also im sure a visit home to see ur lad will do u world of good. People like me prob take kids for granted a bit when there around all time (she is nightmare 6 goin on 16) but it would kill me being away for long periods, good on u thow mate u work with the pride of britain :lol:   Ill not go into lengthy disscusions on horatio nelson shall i :tongue: :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Isn't it just... I'm on low-ish carbs today but will UP THE DOSE tonight as I have squats tomorrow morning.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> I know exactly what u mean mate not sure y i hadnt thought of doin these before but there in for next session :thumbup1: Good luck on ur goals mate and also im sure a visit home to see ur lad will do u world of good. People like me prob take kids for granted a bit when there around all time (she is nightmare 6 goin on 16) but it would kill me being away for long periods, good on u thow mate u work with the pride of britain :lol:   Ill not go into lengthy disscusions on horatio nelson shall i :tongue: :beer:


Cheers mate  yeah I know what you mean my sons 2 going on 12 :laugh:

I get a hard on just thinking about lord Nelson :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Isn't it just... I'm on low-ish carbs today but will UP THE DOSE tonight as I have squats tomorrow morning.


It's a great feeling knowing your going to get to eat lovely carbs I envy you mate 

However I'll have to wait until Saturday to up the dose :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I say up the dose; I mean a tablespoon of cornflour in my bedtime shake...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

that's not even 40g of carbs is it mate? I thought you were going to smash in at least 100g LOL

Dose adding cornflour pre bed help with your energy levels in the morning?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well OK... maybe a couple of spoons, it's 88% carbs, and there will be PB in there too. And I could add a wee shake of oats. I've had about 100g of oats through the day, I digest carbs quite slowly really...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm almost certain am not drinking enough water and as a result am holding water, I'm going to try an get a bit more in an see if it makes a difference :thumbup1:

Trained back tonight bit later than usual due to work :cursing:

I'm having mixed feelings on weather my diet is doing the trick I don't think I'm getting enough carbs in on low days I'll have a look at my diet over the weekend an see if I can change anything

Wide grip pulldown

8x75

8x103 pb but form a bit sloppy

8x89+2partials

Stright arm pd

20x21

13x28 pb

14x24.5

Closegrip cable row

22x45.5 stack

Not sure why I bother with these in works gun there isn't enough weight on the stack

Smith row

15x50

12x70

Did these just to test the waters with my lower back and it seems ok 

Cable ez curl

20x15

14x21

18x17.5

Never trained bi's after back so just thought I'd give it a go but not sure I'll incorporate it to be honest

Bent cable lat raise

15x5

That was all done in about half an hour (if that) then finished off with the following cardio

15mins on the recline bike

15mins on the x trainer

10mins on the stat bike

Kept getting bored:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> 15mins on the recline bike
> 
> 15mins on the x trainer
> 
> ...


Know what you mean there buddy, if only we could do sexy cardio all the time:bounce: :bounce:

Just line up the cuteys in the gym and pick 2 for the end of workout cardio,

now theres an idea


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

good pull down joey.. you not tried doing weighted pull ups? or you find the pull downs work better


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you tried shoulder width grip, palms in?

I have started doign them on Joe's advice and they smash my lats mate, alot more than wide grip!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Know what you mean there buddy, if only we could do sexy cardio all the time:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Just line up the cuteys in the gym and pick 2 for the end of workout cardio,
> 
> now theres an idea


Now that sounds like an awesome idea! You should open up your own gym an hire women mate half the male population would have a membership:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

rare6 said:


> good pull down joey.. you not tried doing weighted pull ups? or you find the pull downs work better


Cheers mate :beer:

I can control my form better on pulldowns I find I tend to swing too much when doing pullups especialy towards the end of a set


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Have you tried shoulder width grip, palms in?
> 
> I have started doign them on Joe's advice and they smash my lats mate, alot more than wide grip!!


Yes mate but I feel the overhand grip more for some reason:confused1: I might throw them in for a change now an again

When I say wide grip I don't mean mega wide it's just over shoulder width any wider and my rear delts tend to take over


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Have you tried shoulder width grip, palms in?
> 
> I have started doign them on Joe's advice and they smash my lats mate, alot more than wide grip!!


Not wishing to disagree with "the great one" but don't palms in work the

biceps more than lats:confused1:

I do concur with the narrower grip though


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I would have said so, but having done both I tend to agree with Yoda.

I do feel it a hell of a lot more, and I can isolate my lats more, but I guess it's whatever works for you


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Well, I would have said so, but having done both I tend to agree with Yoda.
> 
> I do feel it a hell of a lot more, and I can isolate my lats more, but I guess it's whatever works for you


 :lol: :lol:

Good enough for me then, gonna try them next week:thumbup1:

xx

Jabba


----------



## uknick (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry I looked at the first page and missed the other 68!! Doh!!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good enough for me then, gonna try them next week:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


me to sounds like a good idea :thumbup1: (leafy hides behind bush again awaiting a unedited fukced up tel post :lol: )

joey you think the wide inwards grip might do me some good? I seem to really struggle with lat pull downs for some reason:confused1: Except the obvious skinny as a rats tail excuse lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Leaf, try the narrow, palms in.

Shoulder width is ok, maybe even slightly narrower than that.

Slow, very slow, down and slower up. You have to flex your lats as you go down to really isolate them. If you go to fast your biceps will take over.

If you are using wide grip and it DOESN'T work then why keep doing it? If it does then fair do's.

A lat bar is a big peice of metal, expirement all along it's length and width trying different grips and find a way that you enjoy and hits you in all the right places.

Don't enjoy it to much though, or you could wake up in the Royal Navy :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Or the Merchant Navy.

I do palms-facing narrow grip chins and love them. When I started them two months ago, I could barely do 4 reps. Now I can do decent sets of 7.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I like overhand, shoulder-width chins. Admittedly, I do need to use straps, but that's a different story... Most often, I do them with my eyes closed as I find I can really focus on the mind-muscle connection much better that way, kid of like I visualise an animated anatomical diagram which corresponds with what I'm actually feeling as I perform each rep. Really focus intensely on the sensation in your back and begin to pull yourself up my squeezing your lats together rather than starting off by tugging yourself up with biceps strength.

Focus is everything with chins.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Leaf, try the narrow, palms in.
> 
> Shoulder width is ok, maybe even slightly narrower than that.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy i want to really try get my lats out as they are pretty shamefull peices of small meat  The one i do now are wide grip normal and palms inwards close grip if u know what i mean and seem to feel the palms inward close grip in my forearms and biceps but mayb im doin them too fast. Ill try grip wider palms in as well as normal wide grip next session :thumbup1:

Oh by way was gonna look threw ur journal but its about a million pages long lol. Ill hav a look threw thow when got time :thumbup1: Thanks and were is the joey fella?? :confused1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Or the Merchant Navy.
> 
> I do palms-facing narrow grip chins and love them. When I started them two months ago, I could barely do 4 reps. Now I can do decent sets of 7.


I like chins but can never do them after iv been training haha. Weak mayb :whistling: or i could start with them but then it would mean changing everything round. Would really like to get them into my work out eventually thow :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Use chins in place of pulldowns. I've not done pulldowns since about last October I think. I did assisted chins for a few months on a machine, then JW got me doing them free.

Oh and Joey's up home in LPL for the first time in three weeks, spending quality time with his GF and son.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh right Cheers buddy might seriously consider doin chins soon, another couple of weeks and then im thinking of switching things up with my training :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chins is one of the best lat exercises IMO, lat pulldowns allows too much cheating.

when your legs are pinned by the thigh support, it gives you more leverage to use your lower back to swing the bar downward.

i rate lat pulldowns, but not over chins


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all

I'm with ing that shoulder width overhand grip is the way to go but I prefer lat pulldowns because I swing far too much doing pullups especialy towards the end of the set

Also I'll second ing again with the eyes closed and concentrate on feeling the muscle contracting at first you can't lift as much doing this but it does work

Thanks darren yeah I've bin in sunny Liverpool and had the best time ever with my little boy, it's mad how much he grows and learns in three weeks I'm dredding my gulf deployment


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

How long you off for mate?

It's the worst feeling in the world when you head off for your contract, knowing you won't see your loved ones for 3, 4, 5 or even 6 months.

Not so bad no I am on the cruise ships but cargo ships were hell, 16 bloke locked in a prison for 6 months deep sea....never again!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> How long you off for mate?
> 
> It's the worst feeling in the world when you head off for your contract, knowing you won't see your loved ones for 3, 4, 5 or even 6 months.
> 
> Not so bad no I am on the cruise ships but cargo ships were hell, 16 bloke locked in a prison for 6 months deep sea....never again!


I was only off for the weekend mate, I'm home for two weeks next weekend tho 

But I'm in the gulf for 7 months starting the end off September :cursing:

I couldn't handle being around only that many people for that long lucky for me there 140 odd people on the ships I serve on :rockon:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

half of those 16 were fillipino lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Any girls?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

not 1 mate :cursing:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

How many mornings did you wake up with a bleeding ar5e and a used jonny lying next to you? :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> How many mornings did you wake up with a bleeding ar5e and a used jonny lying next to you? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've never experienced that but that could be because no body weres jonny's and all have small willys so no bleading :thumb: :whistling: :laugh:

Or maybe am just ugly an get left alone 

People must think life at sea is dodgy as fcuk


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I work at sea Joey and even I think it's dodgy as fvck :laugh:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You're bound to think it's dodgy, Chris. You're the only guy silly enough to try the Overhead Press during rough seas!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tried my hardest to hold back in the gym today to keep my elbow from getting worse and I have absoloutly no pain in it at the mo

I've decided to start adding the weight of the bar now as well

Pecdec pre exhaust

8x82

15x96 pb

11x98.5 pb

Pecdec reduced rom (to target inner chest)

30x75

Decline press

15x70

6x110

These felt very light and I could of got 10 reps with 110 but I held back to preserve my elbow

Incline flye

8x22.5

12x22.5

Incline db press

8x27.5

10x32.5

Again these were too light

Incline db curl

12x15

9x15

Ez curl

13x20

10x20

Rope hammer curl

8x31.5

17x24.5

Finished off with 40mins on the stat bike

I was going to up my cardio but decided to leave it for now as I'm adding in t3/t4 at 31.5mcg/133mcg respectively this dose will be altered as I go along 

The only Changes to diet this week will be swapping my pre bed pb with 15ml of extra virgin olive oil


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yay for better elbows. Mine have been OK the last two days, touch wood.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good work out joey congrats on pbs buddy:thumbup1: 7 month is long time to be away respect were it is due mate  Bet you are really looking forward to getting back to family by end of that, i know what its like to be away from family kids and missus and stuff and it aint good. Hope the elbow holds up too :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Yay for better elbows. Mine have been OK the last two days, touch wood.


and long may it last mate :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> Good work out joey congrats on pbs buddy:thumbup1: 7 month is long time to be away respect were it is due mate  Bet you are really looking forward to getting back to family by end of that, i know what its like to be away from family kids and missus and stuff and it aint good. Hope the elbow holds up too :thumbup1:


Cheers mate 

I havnt been away for that long since my sons bin born so it's going to be hard but I'll manage


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Busy workout there joey, how long does that take you mate

Good benching as well after them pre-exhaust pec decs


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Busy workout there joey, how long does that take you mate
> 
> Good benching as well after them pre-exhaust pec decs


Thanks mate

Usualy only takes 45 minutes for the weights as long as no body gets in the way:cursing:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on the UPPAGE of weights/chemicals always a winner 

It does look like you do a ridiculous amount, but it does also seem to work for you.

Ingga, I tink in a strange way it benefits being on rough seas. It does affect your max lift, but the stabilisers that you use are phenomenal. Plus it means you HAVE to warm up properly or you will just rip your shoulders out completely.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's not that much when you think about it I'm only doing around 10sets for large muscle groups and 6 sets for small I use to do far too much something like 20sets per muscle group

Yeah but I still prefer training in calm weather it's a lot safer especialy as the ships I'm on are about a quarter of the size of yours it's a pain in the ****


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

aw come on Joey, size isn't everything 

At least you don't have 80 year old passengers who p1ss themselves on the equipment :cursing:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha now I've just nearly ****ed my pants LOL that's funny but I bet it's annoying :cursing:

Good job size isn't everything mate otherwise I'd be single:whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

i'm sure you have a lovely personality mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks mate :thumb:

I didn't manage a full workout so ill be going back the gym later to hit hams and abs

I got a fone call from the fcuking bank and my concentration went :cursing: neadless to say my fone will be in flight mode from now on

On a posertive not I did squats for the first time since my injury and it felt GOOOOD!!! :bounce: altho it was a struggle to hold myself back I was dying to slap some more plates on

Squats

20x70

12x120

12x120

12x120

Smith calf raise

50x50

40x100

20x140

Finished with 50mins on the stat bike

I weight again an no change again! Thing is my condition is getting better so I'm not that concerned but I have upped cardio to 50mins just to be safe


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Might have a lovely personality, but he's got shocking hair :whistling: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oi my hair is awesome I like the spice boy look :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Didn't manage to get to the gym last nite to do abs an hams so did them today before cardio

I fell asleep early last nite an never woke up to go finish my workout I'm a very bad boy:rolleyes: :innocent:

Did 50mins cardio - 35mins on the stat bike then 15mins on the stepper

3x20 straight leg crunch

3x15 exercise ball crunch

Ham curl

20x54

20x68

I'm enjoying a medium carb day today :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> Oi my hair is awesome I like the spice boy look :thumb:


God take your time Joey...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Off work today so got to the gym early for delts an tri's 

I was concervative of my elbow but less so than last week and I'll be upping the intensity again next week as I had no pain today :thumb:

I pre exhausted my delts to death before any compound exercise just to be on the safe side, also this is the first time I've done any db presses since my back injury and so far so good even if the weight was down abit (I put that down to the pre exhaust)

Cable lat raise

12x5

8x10 pb

15x7.5

15x5

Seated lat raise

15x10

15x10

Db press

8x30

7x32.5

10x27.5

Dips

20xbw

Rope pd

20x19

10x26

12x19

Single arm pd

25x5

15x7.5

Finished off with 50mins on the stat bike

I only did one set of dips purley because I don't like how they feel wich is strange because I don't mind the seated dip machiene the gym at home has:confused1: hopfuly I'll be able to cgbp next week


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

How come you do lateral raises before DB presses?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> How come you do lateral raises before DB presses?


to pre exhaust delts so i dont/cant go as heavy on pressing movements mate as ive bin having trouble with my elbow :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate and its good you are thinking alot about your workouts to help with that injury. hows the fat coming off?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate

Yeah being injured is a pain in the **** but I'm doing the best I can to get round it

I'm still around the same weight mate but jeans are getting loose and abs/intercostals are showing so things are going in the right direction

My missus has also noticed I'm leaner my only guess is that my body is sort of doing a recomp as opposed to a cut never the less I've upped cardio to 50mins this week an added t3/t4 so I'm hoping the scales will start changing but I'm not worried (yet)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like a good plan. Im only dieting for another 6 weeks max i reckon. Im on 1 hoiur 15 mins of cardio at the min its boring as hell.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm dreading my cardio going up again LOL

Have you tried watching a DVD or a series like heros? I'd be lost without my iPhone it takes the edge off the cardio


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Talking about my recopmp got me thinking maybe it's all in my head:confused1: even tho I LOOK leaner and I feel as if I'm dropping bf, my clothes are looser round the ab area etc

So I decided to take some up to date measurements (can't you tell am bored)

All measurements were taken in the left side of the body ie left calf

Last ones were taken 10/02/09 and were as followes

Bodyweight: 87.5kg

Arm: 15"

Quad: 24 and a bit"

Calf: just under 16.5"

Todays ones 02/04/09

Bodyweight: 86.5kg (taken last Tuesday as that's weigh in day)

Arm: 15.2"

Quad: 25"

Calf: 16.5"

Now I realize his may be down to fluctuations in muscle size but the fact that I look leaner and none of the measurements went down makes me happy infact quads are up 1" :thumb:

I'll defo get pics up on Saturday and hopfuly they will show this change (I know I know I keep forgetting to take them)


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Putting an inch on your quads is massively impressive!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Putting an inch on your quads is massively impressive!


Cheers mate :beer:

There my fave bodypart to train at the mo so it's no surprise there responding the best

Squats are for winners


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I love leg day. Squats rule.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just got back home an the first words my mum said was "you have lost weight you look good son"

now i know i havent lost any weight so im posting up some pics to show you what i mean about the recomp

am still not were i want to be on this cut but things are going well:thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

save the fave bodypart till last :thumb:

a quick summery: im happy with what i did on my bulk but my chest is lagging big time partly due to delt injury so hopfully my next bulk my chest will explode lol thats my excuse anyway


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good in the pics mate bf is probs were mine is especially round the stomach area.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking awesome dude. Quads are huge :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

looking good mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I see abs. I see nice arms and wide lats. And monster legs! Looking good Joey, I know a particular sailor who will be jealous...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers hilly yeah my stomach is holding on to the fat for dear life :lol: :lol: it's a real pain in the ****

ollie I love squats an I uausly go ovrboard with them  thanks for the compliment mate

Thanks for dropping in pasta and for the compliment 

I've got about 3 an a half weeks left on the diet but I feel I need more time what do you guys think to extending it to 6 weeks?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I see abs. I see nice arms and wide lats. And monster legs! Looking good Joey, I know a particular sailor who will be jealous...


Thanks darren means a lot mate :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Am at home for two weeks now so all workouts are in the gym at home (obviously  )

All of the weights will be in kg unless stated as some of the stuff are in lbs

Had an ok workout today but I forgot my belt :cursing: not that it's essential as I'm not deadlifting but I do feel a lot safer wearing it

Close grip cable row

8x60

9x90 pb

11x75

Single arm hammer row

8x35

11x40 pb

6x55 pb

Wide grip pd

12x60

7x85 - 10x40 drop set

Straight arm pd

10x20

Db shrug

15x95lbs pb

15x115lbs pb

Looking back it seems like I hit a load of pbs but I havnt trained in the gym at home for a few weeks an I've I obviously got stronger in that time


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Lovin that pic joey in a non sexuall way :lol: Legs looking massive buddy other pics lookin good too. Im glad your happy with way things are goin and congrats on pbs aswell. A pb is a pb mate no matter what :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually Joey considering some of the photos I have seen of you, that's some serious size gain.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> Lovin that pic joey in a non sexuall way :lol: Legs looking massive buddy other pics lookin good too. Im glad your happy with way things are goin and congrats on pbs aswell. A pb is a pb mate no matter what :thumbup1:


Thanks leaf:beer:

Your right a pb is a pb


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Actually Joey considering some of the photos I have seen of you, that's some serious size gain.


I might post a few of them pics up if I can dig them out:thumb: it might even squeeze a few reps out of people as well:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking very good Joey


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks tel appriciate it mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm I feel the urge to neg you for that comment in my journal, Spice Boy.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's a well deserved neg I feel mate but I just couldn't help myself 

Spice boy haircuts are for winners


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Double neg for the hair.

To be fair, I've only negged someone about 3 times, and I would never neg someone like you or Chris. After all, I have to keep my fans happy.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

good point mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're a [email protected] and I hate you in a totally on jealous way.

At least my ships bigger than yours you bastard!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> At least my ships bigger than yours you bastard!


But at least I've still got a nice personality :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> But at least I've still got a nice personality :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate :beer:


I used to think that :laugh:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> I might post a few of them pics up if I can dig them out:thumb: it might even squeeze a few reps out of people as well:whistling:


What pictures are these then joey??? Could do with few extra reps on my sets lol :thumbup1:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> I might post a few of them pics up if I can dig them out:thumb: it might even squeeze a few reps out of people as well:whistling:


only if you swing that way :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> What pictures are these then joey??? Could do with few extra reps on my sets lol :thumbup1:


I started a new thread with some very skinny pics in mate:whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

vlb said:


> only if you swing that way :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


I do :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

He's in the RN, of course he swings that way!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> He's in the RN, of course he swings that way!!


Couldn't of said it better myself I've got a few tails that would shock you:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right come down with a throat infection I did however do my cardio last nite an trained today but I feel like death so no cardio today :cursing:

First time doing flat bench in a long time an it didn't go too bad and tbh I could of lifted more

Bench press

8x110 - 10x80

Incline flye

12x30lbs

10x50lbs

Incline db press

5x80lbs

6x80lbs

Hammer strength press

8x20 (per side)

6x40

4x40 - 11x20 drop set

Ez curl

18x50lbs

12x60lbs

Standing alt curl

9x30lbs

8x30lbs

Rope hammer

12x40

13x50

Sorry for the brief update but am fcuked so going to put the boy to bed an get my head down


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good on the bench Joey. How did the shoulder feel?

Rest up and get well.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

110 for 8, thate pretty awesome mate. Not sure I could manage that.

Now is that 110 for 8 or actually 130 for 8???


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

110 for 8 is amazing, man! Quality lifting!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers fellas 

Darren it was a bit uncomfortable but I can't tell if it's sore today cos am aching all over :lol: :lol:

Chris it was 110 I've decided to squeeze out every of I can


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Not commented for a while Joey but this needs saying - Stay the fvck away from the flat bench!!

Injury will never be far away once you've had shoulder problems,just my opinion of course - oh and looking good mate,well done :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks para 

yeah i know mate it was stupid considering the problems ive had in the past


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah.....stupid boy :tongue:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Yeah.....stupid boy :tongue:


thanks mate i can allways count on you :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

:wub:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good point Para. Unless you're prepping for a PL comp, you don't need to do flat bench. I've just reintroduced it, but keeping the weight light.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

i only did it cos there were some tools using the decline bench for about 100 sets each  ill be back on the declines next week


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

An nearly over the black death  so I dosed myself up on flu mess and caffiene and hit the gym for legs :thumb:

Over all it was a good workout I kept my squats light(ish) but I will up them again next week and I should be were I was before I got injured 

Squat

8x60

8x100

8x140

10x170

Machiene hack squat (ass to grass)

8x40

8x60

6x80 +1rest pause then +1rest pause

Leg extensions

13x20

9x30

Single standing ham curl

10x10

11x20

Seated calf raise

15x30

15x45

12x60

Job done :rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah isn't it nice to describe 170kg as a "light squat"?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Ah isn't it nice to describe 170kg as a "light squat"?


I'll let you know in about 3 weeks :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Going for something big, are we?

Joey do you squat with a belt and wraps? I find they help break some barriers. Of course, confidence helps too...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Confidence and strong mental thinking is the main part, never been a fan of knee wraps as i feel my knee cap grind with them on.

belts are good IMO for keeping things tight and to push against breathing wise


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^ Agree. I have only been using the wraps for about 6 weeks and only on the really heavy lift, just for a bit of extra stability. But I thought I had seen vids of you in wraps, IB?


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just caught up joey busy few days lol. 110 for 8 :lol: Id love to be able to do that haha. Lookin good big fella just wanna add i noticed somat someone said (think it was para) about flat bench and your shouldr.

I watched james Ls dvd today and he dont do flat bench just incline as says it works both uper and lower chest better or sommat. Soooo just thinkin it might not do no harm avoiding it. From now on im gonna do incline first as that is what he reccomends. Just a few thoughts mate thats all. Hope you r well and family is well buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Leafy - you'll get there eventually.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dmcc said:


> ^^^ Agree. I have only been using the wraps for about 6 weeks and only on the really heavy lift, just for a bit of extra stability. But I thought I had seen vids of you in wraps, IB?


dont take the **** lol, here's my youtube page, let me know if you find a vid with me wearing wraps :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/user/AaronHallett82


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No honestly. I evidently was mistaken. No offence intended. Please don't hurt me


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry for the lack of updates I've been living the dream with my son while am on leave 

Trained on Thursday

Single arm cable lat raise

10x10

9x20

Seated lat raise

10x20lbs

10x25lbs +4 partials

Hammer strength delt press

8x20 per side

8x40 - 10x20 dropset

Rope pd

15x20

8x30

Machiene dips

8x30

11x50 - 7x35 - 10x20 dropset

Single arm pd

10x10

11x20

12x15

I'll be training back today after I've dropped off my son


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Machine dips? MACHINE DIPS????

You big Navy poof.

Do them free, even Merchant Nancy, I mean Navy, boy does that.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I swear to god, I must be mentioned in every journal in this place!!!!!

Glad you had a great time with your son, it's what it's all about


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Some people have to pay for that kind of popularity.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Again sorry for the lack of updates, Ive still been training bout more for maintenance and recovery hopfuly all my little niggles will be gone as I'm about to start ramping up the weight again

Not sure when my diet will finish as I'm no were near were I want to be so it could be some time LOL

Hope you are all well and I'm off to catch up on some journals


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> Again sorry for the lack of updates, Ive still been training bout more for maintenance and recovery hopfuly all my little niggles will be gone as I'm about to start ramping up the weight again
> 
> Not sure when my diet will finish as I'm no were near were I want to be so it could be some time LOL
> 
> Hope you are all well and I'm off to catch up on some journals


Good to see you back joey hope you enjoyed time with your young un mate. What are ur plans for future joey? meaning training wise lol you continuing with diet then gonna try get even bigger or what? Just wondering buddy no worries like lol. Im off to gym and just wanna add ****ing boiling out side wot a day :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> Good to see you back joey hope you enjoyed time with your young un mate. What are ur plans for future joey? meaning training wise lol you continuing with diet then gonna try get even bigger or what? Just wondering buddy no worries like lol. Im off to gym and just wanna add ****ing boiling out side wot a day :thumbup1:


Cheers leaf 

The plan is to continue the diet for another four weeks then rebound for three weeks, I will be keeping cardio in for the rebound but it will drop to 30mins

Cardio is at 50mins pwo at the mo but I'll be upping it to 60mins next week

I'll always be trying to get bigger and better proportions mate 

Yeah the weather is awesome and I finished work at 10:30 :tongue: :thumb:

Well first day back training heavy and I've got to say it felt good altho I don't think darren or chris would consider my pressing heavy :whistling: :lol:

Decline press

20xbar

8x70

5x120

Could of got another rep I think but never had a training partner today and I didn't fancy being pinned to the bench

Pecdec

10x68

11x96

Incline db press (30 degrees)

8x25

8x32.5 (felt very light)

6x37.5 pb 

Db preacher curl

10x10

11x15 pb

Ez curl

12x20

9x25

Rope hammer curl

8x28

14x24.5

Cable crunch 2 sets of 20

Incline crunch 2 sets of 15

Finished with 50mins on the stat bike

It was probably a good thing I only did 5reps on the main set of declines as I have had no elbow pain what so ever, on that note I feel injury free for the first time in ages:beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good news on the joints Joey - I'm having treatment for my problems now. Well, the shoulder and elbow anyway.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah am made up mate but not going to speak to soon I think ill be cautious for a while

What sort of treatment? Have they given you a time scale?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

no weights today so I did an extra ten mins cardio with the extra energy :thumb:

20mins on the stepper followed by 40mins on the stat bike

I was really getting into it as a result my heart rate was slightly higher at 130/135

Leg day tomorow and also medium carbs  :bounce:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wish i was still getting thos medium bloody carb days. Hope things are going well mate. hows the bf at the moment? weight still coming off?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love Wednesdays

Bf is higher than when I went home on leave I was sick as a dog for a week and hardly got any food in then some how put on bf! Last week was all about resting and getting back to normal eating

Hopfuly I'll be were I was by the end of the week mate an then 4 weeks of effort before my rebound


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im bad as a dog at the moment like. havnt been in the gym since sat and its really ****ing me off. im sticking to my diet tho even if it kills me lol as im only supposed to have 3 weeks left and dont wanna diet any longer if i can help it.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just read on your journal mate hopfuly it won't take long to clear up

Won't the anibiotics make you hold water?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

possibly mate i have no idea but aint much i can do about it either way and if they do i cant see it being for long plus im running letro at the moment so should be ok


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> Cheers leaf
> 
> The plan is to continue the diet for another four weeks then rebound for three weeks, I will be keeping cardio in for the rebound but it will drop to 30mins
> 
> ...


Congrats on pbs mate and really glad ur injury free for first time :thumbup1: Mayb just take it steady mate and slowly start to get progressin again. Hope things are goin well and also gonna hav a look on hillys journal for the pancake recipe :laugh: I started reading it tbh but then started readin sommat else as is normally the case with me and forgot :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers leaf

That's the plan but I allways get carried away and want to max out LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

didn't start work till half ten thismorning so decided to split my workout over two sessions

So thismorning I did quads hams and cardio it went like this

Squat

8xbar

8x70

8x120

6x170

9x180

Ham curl

10x89

7x103

Leg extension

8x103

11x124

Legpress

10x200

10x250

12x300

Finished with 30mins on the stat bike

I was happy with squating 180 for 9 as my pb is 8x190 but then I realized I never use to count the bar so my actual pb is 8x210 FFS :cursing: :cursing:

Oh well at least the weight is almost back up there and I am dieting - well that's my excuse anyway :whistling:

After work I'll be back in the gym to do abs calves and more cardio 

I'm getting slight pain in my knees after leg day and I'm wondering if wraps will help at all? I've been umming and aring about weather to buy some for ages but I've read conflicting experiences with them, darren I know you use wraps are they worth the money?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Was back in the gym this afternoon to do abs calves cardio

Abs

Side crunch 3x20 each side

Crunches 3x20

Calves

Smith calf raise

20x50

20x100

15x150

Legpress calf raise

10x200

10x250

12x300

Cardio was 20mins on the stepper to really hammer my calves


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> didn't start work till half ten thismorning so decided to split my workout over two sessions
> 
> So thismorning I did quads hams and cardio it went like this
> 
> ...


Good weights being lifted joey, so your pb is 210 for 8? That would be a dream to squat that type of weight lol. Its weird i find my self wanting to be really strong now for some reason were as before i was just concerned with how to get some size.

On your squats how low do you go joey? Do you go slightly less low on the higher weights? or is it always the same. Hope you no wot i mean. Lookin good mate and cheers for help as usuall :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I usualy go about an inch above paralell I think mate but it's hard to say without watching a video of me doing it, usualy when I try a new high weight I don't go as low for the first few reps just to get a feel if you know what I mean

After joining ukm I allways want to be either stronger or adding reps LOL I'm obsessed with beating myself in my log book even if it's only by half a rep:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> Yeah am made up mate but not going to speak to soon I think ill be cautious for a while
> 
> What sort of treatment? Have they given you a time scale?


I'm seeing an osteopath (have sung his praises extensively on my journal) and it's mainly massage and manipulation. Also some treatments at home - ice/heat, stretching...

Squatting - get someone to video you. I bet you're not going as deep as you think. I wasn't.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I will do mate and I completely agree


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> I usualy go about an inch above paralell I think mate but it's hard to say without watching a video of me doing it, usualy when I try a new high weight I don't go as low for the first few reps just to get a feel if you know what I mean
> 
> After joining ukm I allways want to be either stronger or adding reps LOL I'm obsessed with beating myself in my log book even if it's only by half a rep:thumb:


No exactly what u mean lol. And whatever ur doin or however low ur goin it is certaily doin the damage on ur legs lol. I was goin no were near low enougth before but now i go to about what u said ish. I use the edge of a bench and make sure i get as low as that at least. Any lower and its a bonus and i do try to get as low as possible every rep.

Cheers mate was just wondering as your journal is a pretty good one in my eyes for seein change size on legs. Would you say it has been a major progress point?

And now im off to eat


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry are the weights threw this info in KG or LBS?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

KG's fella.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks leaf means a lot mate 

After my last diet I had a great rebound and I did focus on legs (mainly squats) and yeah I would say quads were my most improved bodypart however on this impending rebound I will be focusing on chest in a BIG was as it's my most lagging body part

All weghts are in kgs mate apart from some of the db exercises when I train at home there in lbs and are stated after the weight, there's no way I'd be able to shrug a 110kg db 

Trained delts and tris today, my elbow tightend up a bit on the second set of db press so I missed the last set and took it easy on tris

Saying that I was going to have a crack at the 37.5kg dbs for my third set so maybe next week providing my elbow is playing the game 

Db press

8x25

12x32.5

I think this was pretty close to a pb tbh

Seated lat raise

15x10

15x15

Cable lat raise

10x5

8x10

I do these at an angle inbetween side and front and it allows you to reaaly stretch right behind you at the bottom part of the movement, I stole them off a jay cutler dvd :thumb:

Rope pd

15x28

20x21

Ez skulls

12x20

10x25

9x25

Cardio was 40mins on the stat bike and 20mins on the stepper

I'm now upping my cardio to 60mins cos I keep forgetting and doing 60mins instead of 50 any way LOL

Weight as of today is 85kg last time I weighed I was 86.5kg (three weeks ago) so things are going in the right direction :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good stuff joey

well done on the weight loss


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Keep it going big guy!!!!!

Nearly on leave now fella, when you off?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers ib/chris  diet is going surprisingly well and I'm enjoying cardio :thumb:

I've already had my two weeks off mate I join my new ship next week during loads of trials so the last weeks of my cut should be fun :cursing: :cursing:

At least am home tonight till Sunday :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

was meant to be a rest day today but had a bit of spare time while waiting fotlr my lift to sunny Liverpool so I went the gym an done a bit of abs an cardio 

Oh well I've got a full rest day on Sunday :thumb:

Abs was 3x20 incline crunch

This was followed by 30mins on the stat bike

I'm starting to like what I see in the mirror first thing in the mornings wich is a great mental boost :beer:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Bet that's a wicked feeling mate, I haven't felt like that before lol. Keep it up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks mate

It won't be long before your loving the mirror


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

high carb day today an life is good 

Trained back this morning

Close grip cable row

8x60

8x85

5x95 +half rep pb

10x70

Wide grip pd

8x60

9x75

Straight arm pd

8x20

9x30

Single arm hammer row

8x35

7x45

Db shrug

10x54

10x54

All done in 26 minutes :thumb:

Going for a meal (cheat) with my missus and our mums later so I'll be hammering the carbs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

enjoy your day mate, i dont get a high carfb all out anymore for the last couple of weeks of diet i am restricted to 350 during the day all from clean carbs then a clean meal on the night like nandos or toby c then i have 2 weight watchers deserts im lookin forward to lol.

hows tghe cut going well? got any pics yet come on get em up ive just put another today aint seen any from you for a while


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

26 minutes?? Gym must have been empty!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tbh I have trouble eating more than 300g clean carbs after a few low carb days I'm half way through my post/post work out meal an that takes me to about 200g carbs next meal will be my cheat then back to low carbs high fats

I'm a girl when it comes to eating lots LOL

I'll see if i'm holding lots of water tomorow and if ok I'll put up some pics

The gym was pretty full mate but luckily for me it was the chest and bicep crew in ha ha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh im at 250 now and pretty full to be honest. ill manage abother 100 tho by 6 ish then cheat meal if you can call it that at 7ish then my dessert ive got weight watchers banoffe one cnt wait ha


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

congrats on weight loss mate and try get them 37.5s up on ur db press next time :thumbup1: :lol: Also is there any specific reason u only done two sets on them joey?

Oh and nearly forgot when we gonna get to see some pics of them legs :lol: how weird does that sound :laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll post update pics next weekend mate if there's bin enough progress

I normaly do three sets but had a pain in my elbow


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a great workout this morning, volume was a little higher than normal (extra 3 sets in total) this was down to me having more energy 

Low cable flye (pre exhaust)

15x7.5

15x12.5

Decline press

30xbar

10x70

6x120

10x100

Low incline db press

8x30

7x37.5 pb

Pecdec (only used 1/3 rom to hit inner chest)

25x69

30x54

Db preacher

7x17.5 pb

12x12.5

Incline curl

9x15

6x15

Ez curl

10x20

14x20 - got a spurt of energy from somewere :thumb:

Finished with 40mins on the stat bike and 20mins on the stepper

I'm happy with my pbs especialy as I'm on the tail end of a diet :beer: altho I think it could be down to the fact that I felt no pain or stiffness in my elbow what so ever!! Things are looking up 

I'm thinking if I decide to up cardio this week I'll add it in pre-bed as the gym here isn't open early enough in the morning and I'm a girl when it comes to the cold outside :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> Had a great workout this morning, volume was a little higher than normal (extra 3 sets in total) this was down to me having more energy
> 
> Low cable flye (pre exhaust)
> 
> ...


By low incline do u mean the bench on a low incline? taking less effort from shoulders? Congrats on the pbs i see the 37.5 came out to play.

One of these days ill throw them about :lol:

Lookin good joey like you say especially considering your back end of a diet. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're Scouse! I thought you were used to being outside in no more than a tight t-shirt in all weathers!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah leaf low incline is exactly that mate an cheers am happy with strength at the mo

You will be lifting them before you know it

Tight t-shirt yes but not in the cold I'm a girl LOL I like hot hot hot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

no weights today just good old cardio 

I just did an hour walking on the treadmill with a 15% incline on, it was pretty hard I nearly fainted on the sunbed afterwards :lol: :lol:

Weight is now just a tad over 84kg so that's nearly another kg down from last week :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the weight loss mate, sent u a pm


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done on the PB's mate

not a fan of the 'inner chest' part as that just comes with more size...contours to the muscle etc


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks again hilly I appriciate the help mate 

Cheers ib an I've got to agree it would of been better to use full rom mate we live and learn 

Well it's medium carbs today an I feel awesome :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good to see everything going well mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Joey, Been reading through your log, you have done well fella... I hope my progress is similar! 

Dan


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks dan with the help of people on here you WILL make similar progress if not better mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

> thanks dan with the help of people on here you WILL make similar progress if not better mate


Cheers fella


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

trained legs today and I thought I'd try something a bit different and do fst-7 leg extensions before squats and fcuk me it made them painful, as a result I was squating alot less than normal but by no means was I taking it easy 

Also noticed some new vains on my delts/traps/upper chest so I'm a happy bunny :laugh:

Fst-7 leg extensions

10x61 x7

Squats

10xbar

8x70

8x120

10x150

8x150

Smith machiene calf raise

100x50 (was blowing out of my hoop after these)

30mins on the stat bike then 30mins on the recline bike

Then I did abs

3x20 crunches

Superset with

3x10 v sits

I then went for a shower and realized I didn't do anything for hams FFS :cursing: :cursing: :ban: I will have to do them on Saturday after back, i've bin on a carb high all day (it's medium carbs today woooo) and my head has bin in the clouds :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha cnt beat a medium day, 150 carbs for me today and ive loved every 1.

workout looks good mate this fst7 sets are awesome but really fry ya


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah they were pretty brutal mate 

My carbs were at about 200g and I felt like I was on speed LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ive felt starving the whole day as usual the day after medium carb day

trained delts and tris

db press

8x25

9x35

6x35

seated lat raise

15x12.5

8x17.5 pb

arnold lat raise

9x10

rope pd

15x28

8x31.5

single arm pd

15x7.5

10x10

db skulls

9x32.5

6x32.5

only did 55mins cardio after my workout because i kept going dizzy and ligyt headed and i didnt fancy looking like a [email protected] falling off the exersice bike lol

all in all a good workout, first time ive done db skulls in a while an they felt nice


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

All looking good, good work outs joey they seem quite high volume. Would that change if you wernt on diet? Or would you keep volume high ?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers leaf

It would be pretty much the same mate only i would be lifting more for lower reps + i only do 2 working sets per exercise apart from the first compound


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It would have been a YouTube moment though.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fair one mate id of looked like a right clown tho :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im feel you on the dizzyness. i can only manage 35 mins or so incline walking this last 2 weeks then have to switch to cross trainer so i can hold on as i go really dizzy.

my fault for only getting 60g carbs lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I might have to give that cross trainer malarky a go next week mate save me breaking my neck LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*cough*

*Match Day Results*

Army won (50-7)

Army Women won (60-0)

Army Veterans won (36-16)


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for reminding me darren :cursing: :cursing:

Have been dead busy all weekend so didn't manage to get any pics or get to the gym!

My better half was house hunting all weekend wich was lots of fun with my son bored everywere we went so when we wernt at a viewing we were taking my son wonderfuly nice places (maccies/jungle gym) to reward him for all his good behavior 

I can't wait to get back in the gym tonight I'll be trialing a 3 day split in preperation for my rebound


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ok so first time doing push legs pull split and it wasn't too bad apart from the gym being chocker and all the benches/machienes were taken :cursing: so towards the end of my workout there were some pretty crappy exercise choices

Weight has stayed the same this week prob due the the exesive cheat on Saturday followed by a Chinese on Sunday night, as of this week cardio has been upped to 1 hour 10 minutes :thumb:

I even got a pb or 2  altho I did feel very tired and lethargic all day

Decline press

30xbar

8x70

7x120pb

Low incline db press

8x30

9x40pb

6x40

This is were I run into problems getting on any benches etc

Cable lat raise

10x10

12x7.5

Single arm lat raise

20x7.5

Db kickbacks

20x10

Rope pd

15x31.5

10x31.5 drop set 8x24.5

Finished with 1 hour 10 minutes on the recline bike with my heart rate at around 130


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> ok so first time doing push legs pull split and it wasn't too bad apart from the gym being chocker and all the benches/machienes were taken :cursing: so towards the end of my workout there were some pretty crappy exercise choices
> 
> Weight has stayed the same this week prob due the the exesive cheat on Saturday followed by a Chinese on Sunday night, as of this week cardio has been upped to 1 hour 10 minutes :thumb:
> 
> ...


Good workout that joey congrats on pbs :thumbup1: And the 40s out on incline db press


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers leaf I'll be using the 45's if I can get a spot next week


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained legs tonight and was a half decent workout  used the pre exhaust method for quads again

Leg extension

8x103

9x124

Squat

10xbar

8x80

8x140

8x170

Ham curl fst-7

10x61 x7

3x20 incline crunch

Finished with 30mins on the stat bike followed by 40mins on he recline bike and I was done in :thumbup1:

It was medium carbs today but lower than usual only about 150g


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats were i had my medium days for the last 4 weeks mate.

hows the fat coming off well?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Weight stayed the same this week mate but I woke up this morning feeling very lean and full wich can only be a good thing

When I finaly get some pics up hopfuly they will show fat loss


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Weight stayed the same this week mate but I woke up this morning feeling very lean and full wich can only be a good thing

When I finaly get some pics up hopfuly they will show fat loss


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> Finished with 30mins on the stat bike followed by 40mins on he recline bike and I was done in :thumbup1:
> 
> It was medium carbs today but lower than usual only about 150g


i'm not suprised!!!!

an hour and 10 mins cardio?

sadist lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm learning to love it mate I know I'm sad LOL


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> Cheers leaf I'll be using the 45's if I can get a spot next week


Get a spotter mate and get them up. I really wished i had one, i know i have more in me but im being held back by no partner. But no one seems to have dedication who i know most are either too busy or too lazy :lol:

Might make one of the girls in the gym work for there money one day soon :lol:

Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers leaf just grab some one that's what am going to do LOL

Trained pull today and I felt a bit weak tbh but it is my third day in a row training so it's to be expected I suppose

Wide grip pd

8x68

6x96 + 4 half reps

Smith row

8x50

7x90 + 1 half rep

Straight arm pd fst-7

10x21 x7

Db preacher

9x17.5 pb

Drop set to

10x10

Incline db curl

9x15

11x12.5

Close grip ez curl

10x15

9x15

Bent lat raise

20x7.5

12x10

Cardio was 35mins on the x trainer, 15mins on the recline bike and 20mins on the stat bike

I should be able to fit cardio in for tomorow morning while I'm waiting for my lift to sunny Liverpool

No weights till Monday now and I'll decide if I'm going to stick to the 3 day split over the weekend or go back to the usual 4 day one


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

joey regarding cardio during rebound.

I intend to gradually reduce mine as towards the end of my cut i was doing 1.5 hours per day so i am reducing as follows depending on weight gain.

all done 6 x per week

week 1 of rebound - 1 hour cardio - 40 mins preak breaky, 20 mins pwo

week 2 - 40 mins pre break and 10 mins pwo

week 3 - 40 mins pre breaky

depending on weight gain and bf etc i will reduce this to 30 mins if it stalls. then i will look at increasing my cals slowly. this is my effort to stop the huge rebound effect i did last year as i go on holiday in 6 weeks and want to stay under 10% if i can according to 3 point test on my calipers


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome thanks mate I'll look into doing something similar if work permits as I join my ship the day my rebound is due to start so I'm looking at 12 hour work days :cursing:

I also wanted to ask you a few other q's mate

Next week is the last week of my diet (even tho am no were near were I want to be ffs) and I'm thinking of trying to deplete and carb load just for experience even tho my bf isn't really low enough, what do you think mate?

My plan was to deplete Monday to Wednesday and carb load Thursday and Friday then do final pics Saturday morning

I'll still be taking pics this weekend providing I can get someone to take them

Right was in the gym thismorning for abs and cardio while I wait for my lift

Abs

3x20 exercise ball crunch

Cardio

20mins on the stepper, 35mins on the recline bike and 15 mins on the stat bike

I'm well an truely ready for a chill out weekend with my missus and son 



hilly2008 said:


> joey regarding cardio during rebound.
> 
> I intend to gradually reduce mine as towards the end of my cut i was doing 1.5 hours per day so i am reducing as follows depending on weight gain.
> 
> ...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i feel you on the not being were you want to be.

The practice deplete and carb load sounds good to me mate no reason not to. i had been doing something sdimilar for the last 2 weeks due to my carbs being almost at depletion level of around 60 per day i was going sets of 20's etc then trying to practice how a carb load would be for my refeed days sat and varying the amounts of carbs to see how body responded.

give it a whirl mate no reason not to.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

how much carbs would you recomend for the two day loading? Also should I drop fats for the depleting?

My carbs are around 50 to 60 gram at the mo any way so I was thinking I'd go for just protien and veg for three days apart from my eggs in the morning and 15ml of extra virgin olive oil before bed

Obviously I would up protien to compensate, what do you recon?

Thanks again for your help mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right i got my dad to take a fair few pics and i even attempted some very dodgy full body poses :thumb:

next week is my last week on diet and im no were near the condition that i was in at the end of my last diet :ban: however im happy ive put on a bit of muscle 

posertives are my legs

negertives my back/traps are lagging since my back injury and my waist is a lot "blockier"

i will bw focusing my rebound on chest and hams also ill be using lots of pre exhausting before squats in an attempt to bring my waist down


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

more


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

last one


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> how much carbs would you recomend for the two day loading? Also should I drop fats for the depleting?
> 
> My carbs are around 50 to 60 gram at the mo any way so I was thinking I'd go for just protien and veg for three days apart from my eggs in the morning and 15ml of extra virgin olive oil before bed
> 
> ...


for the deplete mate no fat at all just protein and veg for 3 days. 6 meals.

carb up is impossible to tell you exact figures as we are all different and its just to much guess work but if it was for me i would shoot for 400 first day then 300.

first day - first 3 meals from high gi sugary carbs maybe make pancakes etc etc then next meals have sweet pot/ normal jackets/oats and rice etc/

second day - first 2 meals high gi sugary carbs etc then rest of meals lower gi again.

lookin good in the pics my man. i didnt get as lean as i wanted to but you can only diet for so long before yo start to loose muscle and mental well being haha


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate

Yeah I'll try aim for 400 the first day and 300 the second

As for depleting I'll stick to chicken veg an protien shakes, my only thought is what veg is the best for ease of prep? The problem I've got is I only have a microwave to cook with


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good Joey. Your legs are great - but you know that. You also look better than 98% of the men out there. You won't admit that, but it's true


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

You look better than me mate, and i take gear:lol:

Not bad for a sailor mate


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Why does your head have Predator-style camouflage, but not the rest of you?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Looking good Joey. Your legs are great - but you know that. You also look better than 98% of the men out there. You won't admit that, but it's true


Thanks for the kind words darren and your right I'd never admit I look better than 98% of the men out the (apart from my spice boy hair:thumb:  ) it means a lot mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> You look better than me mate, and i take gear:lol:
> 
> Not bad for a sailor mate


A compliment from a pongo I must look good :lol: :lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Why does your head have Predator-style camouflage, but not the rest of you?


I find that a rep range between about 15 to 25 gives you that "invisible" look :laugh:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> A compliment from a pongo I must look good :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate


 Lol as of yesteday i'm now a civvi:thumbup1:

Haha whens your next tour mate????

Enjoy it, i'll be in the beer garden:lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lucky [email protected] LOL

I'm going the end of September mate third time so should be fun


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

wow good pics joey can see real progress mate. Legs are awesome and somat i need to start pushing myself on like i push myself on other things.

Thanks for that link aswell mate on my thread :thumbup1: I had good read of it and have a load of ideas. Im gonna have a think on diet and try switch things up a bit and try keep some consistency to it all.

Anyway looking awesome joey and what next now? You still on with diet for now? Good luck big fella and i agree with darren you look way better than most mate id be very impressed if i could get anwere near ur size and shape :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> I find that a rep range between about 15 to 25 gives you that "invisible" look :laugh:


LMAO ^^^ Wish id have learnt that a few year ago :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks leaf 

I'm going to try and deplete next week till Thursday then carb up till Saturday and take final diet pics then on to the rebound :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

was on low carbs yesterday and today is the first day of protien/veg

I'm starving LOL but I'll hang in there till thursday when I'll be eating approx 400g of carbs and 300g on Friday before my rebound


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> Thanks leaf
> 
> I'm going to try and deplete next week till Thursday then carb up till Saturday and take final diet pics then on to the rebound :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


bet you cant wait eh :thumb: good luck with it


----------



## NORTHANTSGUY (May 10, 2009)

WOW


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers leaf 

Thanks northantsguy (am taking that wow as a compliment weather it was or not :tongue: )


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> Lucky [email protected] LOL
> 
> I'm going the end of September mate third time so should be fun


 Lol unluckey mate, maybe get third time luckey and a tour will actually be good................actually no, it's going to be the same ****e:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

head up mate only a couple of days left


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Lol unluckey mate, maybe get third time luckey and a tour will actually be good................actually no, it's going to be the same ****e:lol:


ha ha ha cheers mate :ban: 

Thanks hilly I will do my best 

Didn't update my workout last nite cos am a lazy [email protected]  it wasn't anything spectacular as I'm on pro/veg I kept the weight low to avoid injury and upped the reps/sets to help deplete

Incline press

30xbar

15x70

8x90

Low incline db press

10x32.5

9x32.5

6x32.5

Pecdec

14x61

15x54

15x47

15x47

15x47

Lat raise

20x12.5

18x12.5

15x12.5

Front raise

10x12.5

10x7.5

10x7.5

Ez skulls

12x20

7x30

11x20

Tri machiene

20x15

15x25

12x25

I felt really weak and just sort of went through the motions but I kind of expected that

Cardio was 1 hour 20 mins on the recline bike

Am back in the gym tonight for legs and cardio should be fun


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

take it easy with the training mate nothing heavy. You will be totally goosed due to pro veg. lots of sets of 20's etc just concentrate on really sqweezing the muscle etc


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Legs and cardio sounds like a BAD mix, man...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers hilly I will do mate

I'm going to be in pain ingga I can't wait


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Rather you than me, man. We'll be here with the sympathy. LOL


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

legs and cardio was as brutal as I expected :thumb: no amazing weights just more sets and higher reps

Leg extension

20x68

20x68

20x61

20x61

Squat

15xbar

15x70

15x120

15x120

15x120

Smith calf raise

40x75

35x75

30x75

30x75

Ham curl

20x54

20x54

20x54

20x47

10mins on the stepper, 50mins on the stat bike, 20mins on the recline bike

Then I nearly collapsed 

I'm feeling pretty tired and lethargic most of the time (apart from when I'm in he gym thanks to 400mg of caffiene  ) the only thing keeping me going is the thought of eating carbs on Thursday :rockon:

I know usual carb ups last three(ish) days and I'm only doing two but at what time on the Friday should I drop the carbs? Hilly?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive little experience in this mate but i would say 8pm then just sip diet pepsi from then on very little water.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats a good leg work out that joey. I missed legs last week so im gonna make meself pay this week ha. And thanks for helpin out with my training routine buddy starting it as from monday. Cheers mate


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking very good mate, them leg's are so dam good ;(

I want some

How tall are you?

And what's your weight?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> ive little experience in this mate but i would say 8pm then just sip diet pepsi from then on very little water.


Thanks mate I'll stop them around 8

Any time leaf 

Colt I'm 5,7 and last week I was 84kg I'll be weighing again tomorow after 3 days of pro/veg so I'm hoping to be a bit lighter, thanks for the kind words also :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

5' 7?? I honestly thought you were taller.

(Still, I suppose the RN needs shortasses for the subs  )


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha everyone who sees me says that! Most have seen the navy advert I did last year and there first reaction is "I thought you'd be taller" even my other halfs mum said it the first time she met me lmao


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice journal joey


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Nice journal joey


Thanks ollie :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

and i thought my 45 mins on a stepper post legs workout was bad enough but you take the biscuit lol...

sadist...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Why thank you mister bulk

Tbh mate I just bang a DVD on my iPod and crack on time flyes


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

before I detail today workout let me start by saying this was the single most sole destroying hardest cardio I've EVER done! By the last ten minutes I was strugeling to get my heart rate above 110

This is my third and final day on pro/veg and I'm really looking forward to eating carbs tomorow, all that's standing in my way is to weigh myself and do an abs + cardio session tomorow morning 

Reverse grip pd

15x68

12x61

12x54

10x54

Wide grip pd

8x68

12x54

15x47

15x47

Straight arm pd

12x19

15x14.5

15x14.5

Smith row

15x50

15x50

15x50

Db shrug

20x25

20x25

20x25

Incline curl

15x12.5

15x10

15x7.5

Rope hammer curl

15x15

13x15

18x12.5

Drop set to

10x7.5

I felt weak as fcuk and as you can see the volume was high compared to my normal training

40 minutes on the stat bike followed by a very very hard 40 minutes on the recline bike

I nearly colapsed a few times during the cardio but I hung in there till the end so yey me :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Masochist!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good lad mate how you looking 2night should be flat but pretty dry?

ENjoy those carbs 2moro mate and then bring on the rebound. you got a diet sorted etc. would love to see it im always interested lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

80 F*CKIN' MINUTES OF CARDIO?!

FREAK!

LET'S LYNCH THIS SICK FREAK!

SOMEONE PASS ME MY FLAMING PITCH FORK!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers hilly, I've took I pic on my fone thismorning before any carbs I'll post it with the update pics at the weekend

I've sort of got my diet sorted but I join my new ship on Monday so I am very limited on what I can eat so mainly oats protien and olive oil, I'll post it after the gym thismorning for you to check over mate

Thanks ingga/darren :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Right just back from the gym did abs an cardio

3x20 leg raises

20mins on the stat bike and 20mins on the recline bike

I also weighed myself for the final time on this diet and I'm just under 82kg, I started at 89kg so that's a loss of 7kg

I will be posting pics on Saturday, I have ones from day 1 of the diet which I havnt shown any one (because I was fat as fcuk) then I'll post the one I took this morning after three days pro/veg and finaly the ones I'll get taken on Saturday morning after two days carbing up

Just had my first meal of the day 2 White bagels 30g rice cakes and 2 scoops whey and god it feels good LOL that gives me 100g of carbs I will eat a further 300g spaced out thoughout the rest of the day and asses my condition in the morning to determin how much carbs I will eat tomorow

On a final note I didn't even get close to my target weight which has ****ed me off big time! I wanted to get down to 80kg but only managed 82kg ffs

Now my goal is to get back to 89kg but MUCH leaner


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> Why thank you mister bulk
> 
> Tbh mate I just bang a DVD on my iPod and crack on time flyes


How do you manage to fit a DVD in an ipod??

Do you have to fold it in half


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right sorted my rebound diet (almost)

I have no control over my work meals as work provide them but I will do my very best to keep them clean

My rebound diet will start Monday

Calorie calculations don't include work meals and also in meal 1 I don't know the values of the wholemeal bread yet I will check and read the packet as soon as I get on board

Meal 1

2scoops whey

80g oats

(at this point I'll jump in the shower an get derssed etc)

1 wholemeal toast

1 poached egg

Meal 2

2scoops protien blend

80g oats

15ml extra v olive oil

Meal 3

Work meal

Meal 4

2scoops protien blend

80g oats

15ml extra v olive oil

Meal 5 pwo (if a none training day I will miss this meal)

2scoops whey

1scoop dextrose

Meal 6

Work meal

Meal 7

1scoop whey

15ml extra v olive oil

Meal 8

2scoops protien blend

30ml extra v olive oil

Totals = 3072.5cals/295.3pro/235.5carb/107.2fat

As said values will be slightly higher due to work meals

Saturday and Sundays will be a bit more relaxed if I'm not working as I spend time with my son

I know there's a lot of supps and not enough whole food but I suppose that's part of the perks of being in the navy LOL


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

7k is about a stone, right? That's good going, man!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate

yeah I think it's around a stone


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I bet you're looking good for it too. Despite your doubts, the pics never made you look as fat as you said you were, so you must be pretty damned ripped by now! Looking forward to your new batch of pics!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words mate

but............ the pics I've got from the beggining of the diet really do make me look fat! My belly was bigger than my chest LOL I don't regret it tho I put on a fair bit of muscle dirty bulking


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's just over a stone. Don't get too hung up on what the scales say or you'll go mental. Go by how your clothes fit and how you look in the mirror. I've never been heavier in my life - I'm around the 130kg mark - but my trousers are all loose and I've never looked better.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks darren I am going by mirror as well mate, it would of been nice to get in the same sort of condition as my avi but I suppose it gives me something to aim for on my next cut

On a completely different subject I've just found out my ex (also my sons mum) is pregnant again! So I shall probably turn this thread into an episode of jezza Kyle moaning about her LOL and before any one askes no it's not me who got her pregnant or my cat/dog lmao


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Lmao so ill not be only one who has little episodes then haha. Jeremy kyle would love a few storys i could tell him pmsl.

Joey 7k is good goin and like darren said its how u feel and look to urself that really matters.

Cant wait for these update photos and remember im a retard and pics will hav to be explained stages and such :lol: By way can i just ask what is ur work food? i mean i no its food u get at work but what type of stuff? Is it like jail were u have a choice of certain stuff? all set up on a servoury? Bet its nicer if it is 

Hope everything goes well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers leaf

Yeah we do get some choice but it's poor tbh, when I was last in the gulf we did some crew swaps with the Aussie navy were they come on are ship for a day and then we go on there's etc, we did these for about two weeks and by the second day they were bringing pack lunches with them because are food is that shocking pmsl


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well it evidently doesn't disagree with you that much!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Probably didn't have enough barbecued pies and Fosters for the Aussies!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

right here are the final pics

the first ones are from the beggining of the diet :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

last day of pro/veg


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

400g carbs later after one day


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

the lighting is really bad and tbh i felt i looked better last week

any way these are the final pics


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

a few more


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

last one i promise


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking shexi, sailor.

Not sure about that wallpaper though.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate 

i know its my ma's living room:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Try to use more food and less shakes if you can.

Also would recommend fast acting protein first thing in morning and slow acting before bed.

Try and add in some fish oil caps and maybe something like flax seed powder for EFA's.

You could also utilise glutamine and BCAA's.

And some fruit.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Oops just posted this after reading first post on message, should have read more!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good in the pics shockin light in the final ones tho which is a shame. It looked like the carb up filled you up nice tho and i hope you made a note of what you ate types of carbs etc because doesnt look like you bloated much if at all which would be good to know for ya in future.

Very good improvements tho mate now keep it clean and that bf down ill be keeping an eye out to make sure ure keepin in check and i expect the same from you


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Try to use more food and less shakes if you can.
> 
> Also would recommend fast acting protein first thing in morning and slow acting before bed.
> 
> ...


cheers mate

my diet is on page 82 and im already having fast protien first thing and blend pre bed 

the reason for lack of food is im serving on an operational warship so i have no cooking/storage facilitys hence the relyance on supps/oats/extra v oilive oil :thumb:

i should of really posted the supps im using as well sorry

glutamine-morn/pwo

creatine-pwo (altho i cycle this)

glucosamine powder-morn

msm-morn

vit b complex-morn

vit c-morn

multi vit-morn

4g evening primrose oil spread out through the day

20g omega 3 spread out through out the day

thanks for dropping in mate any more input or easy storage meal ideas are more than welcome :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Oops just posted this after reading first post on message, should have read more!


ha ha i replied with out reading this


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good in the pics shockin light in the final ones tho which is a shame. It looked like the carb up filled you up nice tho and i hope you made a note of what you ate types of carbs etc because doesnt look like you bloated much if at all which would be good to know for ya in future.
> 
> Very good improvements tho mate now keep it clean and that bf down ill be keeping an eye out to make sure ure keepin in check and i expect the same from you


cheers mate i will defo be keeping the bf in check :thumbup1:

i used plain white bagels and rice cakes for fast carbs and oats for slow carbs 

if you get chance mate can you have a look at my diet on page 82 an let me know what you think, im kinda stuck for meal ideas that i can use on board


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> right sorted my rebound diet (almost)
> 
> I have no control over my work meals as work provide them but I will do my very best to keep them clean
> 
> ...


it looks fine mate bar the changes, for me that much fat is a little high when only on 3000cals. these changes should drop the fat to around 80g and increase pro and carbs slightly. some fast acting carbs are useful for breaky.

keep work meals as clean as possible and if find gaining weight to quick then add in a low day here or their. i have decided to have 2 lower carb days and a refeedish day on a sat.

obviously you are going to hain weight quick in the next couple of weeks so you wont be able to gauge this until 3rd or 4th week so try and stick with the 3000cals then you can see were yhour weight levels out at


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks hilly ill make the changes and recalculate the cals etc and repost

not sure about the apple as the fruit we get (if any) is random and down to the chefs on board, i was planning to snack on fruit if i get peckish


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Personally at the moment i am trying to not snack at all. I was picking at apples and other fruit but found i ended up eating 3-400 cals worth a day which adds up si i just increased meals slightly or added in a specific apple with a meal and try not to snack at all now


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, your tattoos almost serve as comoflage against that wallpaper!!!

looking good mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> Personally at the moment i am trying to not snack at all. I was picking at apples and other fruit but found i ended up eating 3-400 cals worth a day which adds up si i just increased meals slightly or added in a specific apple with a meal and try not to snack at all now


Good point mate I'll try am stick to the set diet


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Your legs look like they've really taken off and your upper body may have to start playing catch-up! I'm jealous! LOL. Fantastic work, man. Good to see the return of those infamous abs!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, your tattoos almost serve as comoflage against that wallpaper!!!
> 
> looking good mate


cheers mate 

What can I say I'm like living wallpaper :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

But, fortunately, more interesting.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good photos joey and awesome changes. I wish i could get to a stage were i had to diet down haha instead of having to eat as much as possible all the time. Are you gonna try make lean gains now then or will u bulk again? I know u have ur diet but im unsure. I have heard of rebounds and stuff but not sure what that actually means lol.

Hope it all goes well and legs look huge aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers leaf yeah lean gains are what I'm aiming at this time

Quick update as I'm busy as fcuk now I've joined my ship

I didn't eat enough over the weekend but diet has been spot on today

I won't be updating every workout in detail until things calm down in work sadly

Trained push today and got a new pb for low incline db press 6x45kg dumbells and pretty much all other exercises have improved


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Did 30mins pre brekky cardio on the stat bike thismorning which I had to get up at bloody 5 o'clock for!

Just about to do a further 20mins as it's a rest day from weights

I think as of next week I'll have a lower carb day on Wednesdays


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained pull yesterday and did bent row for the first time since my injury and managed 10 reps with 90kg, I also got a new pb for incline curls 7 reps with 18kg dbs

All in all was a great workout followed by 20mins on the stat bike

This morning I did 40mins on the stat bike pre brekky

Next week I'll be going back to my 4 day split but I'll only be training monday, Wednesday and Friday to allow more recovery time

Weight is up to 83.5kg so up 1.5kg in less than a week


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry about the weight pal its a rebound now keep the cals clean and the cardio up but get that food into you.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Back looks wicked mate :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> dont worry about the weight pal its a rebound now keep the cals clean and the cardio up but get that food into you.


I've certainly been eating enough and it's been pretty clean but Saturday is my high/cheat day so all bets are off for one meal 

My cardio has been kept between 40 and 50 minutes each day just to help stay lean

I was playing with the idea of having a lower carb day on one of my none training days but I'll trial this next week an see how it goes


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Back looks wicked mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, I think it's the body part that's suffered most on my diet so hopfuly it will improve a bit during my rebound :rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh ive been giving myself a higher carb day on a sat or sun then a cheat after 6pm so i eat as much of whatever till i go to bed.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

This morning my girlfriend commented on how good my abs are looking and o actualy feel leaner than I did at the end of my diet??? This is after eating a fair amount of carbs all week and my cardio has dropped from 80mins to 40-50mins per day

It appears things are going in the right direction


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Get in there Joey son. Keep improving and keep making me jealous!!

Whens your next leave?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Someone's getting some loving tonight by the sounds of it...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers chris am home most weekends still until September when I'm in the gulf for six months 

I most certainly did darren :thumb:

Now that I'm back to training a 4 day split but only training three days a week I'll be adding in some pump chest and extreme stretching at the end of my delt/tri workout as I'll be focusing mainly on chest


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good changes joey looking alot leaner.jog them liverpool shorts on tho lol :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

m14rky said:


> good changes joey looking alot leaner.jog them liverpool shorts on tho lol :thumb:


Cheers m14rky 

You'll never walk alone :thumb: :rockon: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Feeling fat yet?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes mate very


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry you wont be, keep the cardio in and have a structured plan for rebound diet and stick with it. make sure you give ureself 2 cheat meals a week at least or 2 cheat evenings. keep everything else bang on track and clean and your good to go mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers hilly all is going to plan at the mo

40 minutes cardio thusmorning and currently going 15 mine at the mo

Trained chest and bi's on board today with very limited equipment, highlight was a pb on flat bench (there wasn't an incline one ffs but am told we will have one soon) also no pain in shoulders at all, I managed 7 reps with 130 and 2 forced reps

It's been a busy few days bin starting work at 6 and finishing at 8 so I'm just happy to get in the gym

I'll be doing cardio tomorow morning and legs in the evening if work permits it


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Didn't manage to do my cardio this morning as I had to get up for work too early but I did do 35mins on the stat bike and 15mins on the x trainer after my workout this evening 

Weight is up to 84.7kg so I will leave cardio and cals were they are for the time being

Trained legs today and after pre exhausting with leg extensions I managed to squat 180 for 7 so am pretty happy strength is going up :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

No weights today just 50mins on the stat bike pre brekky and three games of squash after work

My carbs were dropped by approx 100g today as a low(ish) day


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> Didn't manage to do my cardio this morning as I had to get up for work too early but I did do 35mins on the stat bike and 15mins on the x trainer after my workout this evening
> 
> Weight is up to 84.7kg so I will leave cardio and cals were they are for the time being
> 
> Trained legs today and after pre exhausting with leg extensions I managed to squat 180 for 7 so am pretty happy strength is going up :thumbup1:


 180kg after pre exausting?

Mate thats awesome. :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate rom wasn't great tbh but am still pretty happy

Forgot to mention I did abs this morning with lower abs being the main focus as I feel there lagging


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

180 for 7 is pretty damned good, man!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just caught up joey :thumbup1:

180 squats awesome mate glad to see things are goin well. glad the bent over rows went ok too. I do them when forced to train at hme but am thinking of adding them back into my back workout.

180 :lol: i want ur legs ha

and back and arms and chest and ..... :lol:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking very good mate in your new pictures.. very jealous of your leg's 

Though i'm a pussy and don't train them that hard 

Keep the hard work up.. I'm guessing you are going to clean bulk now?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers lads I'm happy that my rebound is going in the right direction

Colt yeah the plan is clean bulk for a while but keeping cardio in 4/5 time a week until weight gain slows then I'll reasses


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Didn't finish work til half nine last nite so only managed a quick delt/tri workout with the high light being cgbp 100kg for 5 reps then 3 and 1 rest pause reps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stuff mate impressive strength. how much weight you gained so far ?? over how long has it slowed down yet


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate

I've gained 2.7kg in two weeks mate and still no sign of gains slowing


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

eat more


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good pressing mate.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> eat more


I like the sound of that :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate I'm liking the strength boost the extra carbs are giving me 



dmcc said:


> Good pressing mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think the key mate and something i am reading more and more about is to eat when you are hungry. make sure you hit your protein for the day and keep the cals clean and high but eat when you are hungry and till your full no more or less.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I've gained 2.7kg in two weeks mate and still no sign of gains slowing


lol lucky u wish i could gain weight at that speed  Hope all is well mate way too hot for me these last few days not sure whats wrong with me but has made it hard for me to eat and alsorts. Anyway joey hope all is good


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates this week I've been at sea

Strength is on the up most noticable lifts this week were cgbp 100x7 and 110x4 also a flat bench 140x3

It's been a very busy week in work and my better half had an operation yesterday

I'll be training legs tomorow and I'll update afterwards


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

140 for 3?? How deep? Spotted?

Git :lol:

How come at sea then?


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice lifts mate :thumbup1:


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Impressive lifts mate and your looking really good in your updated pics i'd love to be in the shape you are.

Well done/


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome strength mate good stuff. im jelous of that bench


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers darren/leaf/marc/hilly

Darren they were to about an inch away from my chest and I did have a spotter who helped me get a 4th rep but I don't count it as part of my pb so 3 reps is the number for me to beat - joined my ship just as it's getting ready to go the gulf so lots of trials etc going on so means I'll be at sea Monday to Friday for the forseeable future


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You can bench more than I squat

Congratulations you f*cker pmsl


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How's your shoulder doing Joey? I remember it was causing you a lot of grief, though maybe not as bad as mine. Getting my form fixed has helped no end.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's been fine tbh mate so touch wood it will stay that well


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

:cursing: hate you more now.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

looking hench mate, keep it up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers darren I love you too 

Thanks welshrager drop in any time mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Another looooong week in work over and I'm on my way home

Highlights from this week were bent row 7x100, cgbp 5x110 and military press 10x60 - I havnt done these in a long time and they felt great altho I'll be going a bit heavier next week

I'll be training legs tomorow and possibly chest on Sunday so I'll have Internet access to update afterwards


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like things are going well mate hows your weight?

enjoying the extra food. im havn my cheat 2moro nandos cnt wait


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmmmmmm nandos

Not sure on weight mate I've been at sea so no way of checking it but clothes feel tighter so all is good

I'll be backing off the cals next week as bf is up a bit (abs still visable tho)


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just dropping by joey to catch up, hope alls well mate :thumbup1:


----------

